# Iowa Charity Cut -



## sam-tip (Jul 28, 2014)

We are having a another charity cut Oct 11 2014(II) Edit( Spring May 15- 16th 2015)(III). Hope you can come help. Plenty of wood and food!

Edit We are turning this into a Iowa Fall GTG and Charity Cut. Come cut and split wood or just BS and swap equipment. Plus Pie!

This is the video of our the start of our first Charity Cut. The camera ran out of memory or I would have more footage.


----------



## thinkrtinker (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds great.
hope I can make this one


----------



## nstueve (Jul 28, 2014)

Hope ill be there more than 1/2 a day this time!

Will the charity cut trailer be there again or are we going to use the new log cutting stands?


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 28, 2014)

Good question.


----------



## workshop (Jul 28, 2014)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make this one. I'm "on call" at work that weekend. 
Nuts!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm planning the menu!! Any suggestions?? Chili? Sandwiches? PIE?!?!


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 28, 2014)

PIE!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jul 28, 2014)

workshop said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make this one. I'm "on call" at work that weekend.
> Nuts!!!!


Bummer, Steve! You and Goldie will be missed! ...along with the potato salad and brownies! HAHAH!!!  No, just kidding. You guys were a lot of fun to visit with. NEXT TIME!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Aug 1, 2014)

Got it on my calendar, and have the weekend reserved! Will bring my hydraulic splitter behind the camper (yea I rough it!) and looking forward to chewing through some wood!! 

Doug, be sure to clear your memory card and have the battery charged up. I love that video of the previous charity cut! Too bad I was busy that weekend and couldn't make it.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 3, 2014)

We delivered a load of wood today to Knoxville. We've got another client to deliver to next weekend also. Thanks for all your help you guys!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Aug 4, 2014)

Was it figured out how many cord was cut at the last Charity cut you guys had? If it was I missed it.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 4, 2014)

I will have to go out later this week and get a final count. It is all stacked on pallets and put in a separate area in the back of the acreage and barn. I would guess about 15 cord. I have been getting some very nice oak for the fall cut. Last week I scored about 50k lbs of oak. Some is a bit big to handle by hand. 40 to 52 inches in diameter. So if you have a big saw I have some large logs to cut. I think Alex liked breaking down the big stuff with the splitter on the mini.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 12, 2014)

A little under two months until the next Charity Cut in Waukee. Hope lots of you guys/gals can make it!


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 12, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I will have to go out later this week and get a final count. It is all stacked on pallets and put in a separate area in the back of the acreage and barn. I would guess about 15 cord. I have been getting some very nice oak for the fall cut. Last week I scored about 50k lbs of oak. Some is a bit big to handle by hand. 40 to 52 inches in diameter. So if you have a big saw I have some large logs to cut. I think Alex liked breaking down the big stuff with the splitter on the mini.



So did I and I have a little more counter balance then him.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 13, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> So did I and I have a little more counter balance then him.


Are you calling Alex small, or yourself fat?

This charity cut might serve as a mini fall gtg for us iowa people...? I'm by no means suggesting that this become a full GTG, but rather just give us a chance to see some of the other iowa/midwest faces we usually see in the fall. I don't know if I'll be having one this year since we are going to WKY on 9/26-9/27. I'll be another rotation around the sun older shortly after this cut so I'm coming to have some fun!


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 13, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Are you calling Alex small, or yourself fat?
> 
> This charity cut might serve as a mini fall gtg for us iowa people...? I'm by no means suggesting that this become a full GTG, but rather just give us a chance to see some of the other iowa/midwest faces we usually see in the fall. I don't know if I'll be having one this year since we are going to WKY on 9/26-9/27. I'll be another rotation around the sun older shortly after this cut so I'm coming to have some fun!



Just saying I'm bigger... and that mini needs more counter balance.


----------



## Hinerman (Aug 15, 2014)

TTT

I will make it to one of your charity cuts one of these days


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 16, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> TTT
> 
> I will make it to one of your charity cuts one of these days




TTT = To the top
Had to look this one up.
Bump = TTT = Bring up my post.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 16, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Are you calling Alex small, or yourself fat?
> 
> This charity cut might serve as a mini fall gtg for us iowa people...? I'm by no means suggesting that this become a full GTG, but rather just give us a chance to see some of the other iowa/midwest faces we usually see in the fall. I don't know if I'll be having one this year since we are going to WKY on 9/26-9/27. I'll be another rotation around the sun older shortly after this cut so I'm coming to have some fun!





srcarr52 said:


> Just saying I'm bigger... and that mini needs more counter balance.



Heck it needed Nate and Me on it with a couple of pieces I split Once I thought I was on a mechanical bull. Not really but sounded fun.


----------



## stihlx8 (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you need some wood handling equipment? Skid loader, excavator, splitter or dump trailer? Trying to schedule a day off work. Spring cut looked like bunch of fun.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 16, 2014)

stihlx8 said:


> Do you need some wood handling equipment? Skid loader, excavator, splitter or dump trailer? Trying to schedule a day off work. Spring cut looked like bunch of fun.



Yes we could use another splitter. If you have big toys you would like to play with that would be great! I like wood handling equipment. I am looking for a farm elevator/conveyor for making wood piles. I don't have an excavator. I have the mini (Vermeer S800tx) with wood grapple. Bobcat A300 skid loader/all wheel steering. Bobcat Toolcat with wood grapple. Looking at the smaller Gehl articulating loaders. Got plenty of dump trailers. 

Hope you can make it to the cut. Lots of fun and good people.


----------



## stihlx8 (Aug 16, 2014)

my splitter goes tractor 3 point hitch. wait til you play with a excavator with a thumb, you think you are on swamp loggers. will see what works out. let me know if the needs change.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 16, 2014)

I have thought about a Bobcat 331 mini excavator but didn't know how I would use it. The aux hydro flow wasn't big enough to run a log splitter. I rent one only about once every two years for digging. 

I loved swamp loggers the TV show. I used to ask for swamp logger shirts for Christmas.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 17, 2014)

I changed the title of the thread to better describe our event on October 11.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know what's more fun, cutting a lot of wood of playing with all of Dougs firewood handling equipment! 



Could be the brownies and peanut butter cookies!


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 18, 2014)

Some of the log for the gathering.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 19, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Some of the log for the gathering.


Very nice Doug!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 25, 2014)

We have a potential sponsor for some t-shirts for our GTG/Charity Cut on Oct. 11th!!! 

If you think you *might* be coming, would you please let me know your t-shirt size so we have enough? We'll order some extras, but want enough of the right sizes for everybody!  

THANKS!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 25, 2014)

Figure on comin. 3xl. Need splitter again?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks, Hoskvarna. I would imagine another splitter would be good, but I'll let Mr. Sam-Tip get back to you!


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 25, 2014)

Certainly going to try to be there. 3XL shirt size for me.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks, Ronaldo! We hope you can make it!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Aug 25, 2014)

I sent ya a message for the 2 shirts I'll need. Can't wait, already getting anxious!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sweet horseradish dill pickles anyone?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 26, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> We have a potential sponsor for some t-shirts for our GTG/Charity Cut on Oct. 11th!!!
> 
> If you think you *might* be coming, would you please let me know your t-shirt size so we have enough? We'll order some extras, but want enough of the right sizes for everybody!
> 
> THANKS!



I am planning on coming Really had a good time. This one won't be such a Quick trip I hope. 3XLT if possible.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 26, 2014)

At the moment I have one kinetic splitter and one big fancy hydro splitter lined up. Hoping to make arrangements for two more splitters. I hope to know more in a few weeks. I am still looking for a hay/grain elevator if anyone sees or has one sitting in a field.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 26, 2014)

Those pickles sound good, Homelite!  T-shirt size, Mike?
Got you down for a shirt Wkend Lumberjack!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Marcy, 2xl for me please! I'll bring my ultra slow lickity splitter if need be, most definitely the Honda powered fan.


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 26, 2014)

Figure on ours, hydro mtd.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 26, 2014)

Just heard from another member he will have is new hydro build done for the gtg cc. Paint might be wet for the cut but the unpainted looks great. Big wow factor.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 26, 2014)

Does anyone coming to gtg cc wear xxl gloves? I will have some large and xl gloves if needed.


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes Ron & I do


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's who I have on our tentative list for the GTG/CC on Oct. 11:

Xtreme Tree
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Homelite
Nathan S.
GM Grimmy +1
Alex E.
Wkend Lumberjack

If you THINK you might make it, drop us a line & let us know your t-shirt size! We DO have a sponsor for t-shirts!

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's the design for the t-shirts for the fall Iowa GTG/Charity Cut. Thanks to Xtreme Tree for the sponsorship and to Barry Blessing for doing the graphics work. Looks GREAT!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 27, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Here's the design for the t-shirts for the fall Iowa GTG/Charity Cut. Thanks to Xtreme Tree for the sponsorship and to Barry Blessing for doing the graphics work. Looks GREAT!




I like it Marcy


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 28, 2014)

If you think you might be at our IA GTG/Charity Cut on Oct. 11th, please let me know your t-shirt size! I'm making the order in another day or so! We'll order a few extras, but when they're gone....they're gone!  THANKS for everything you do!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 28, 2014)

Keaten says he wants to come also. Med size for him


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks, Hosk!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Aug 28, 2014)

Marcy- 2xl tall will be great! I plan on attending. The last Charity cut was a great time!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm not sure we can get tall length but I'll see what I can do! Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Aug 29, 2014)

2xl will be fine then! Can't wait to eat some peanut butter cookies!!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 29, 2014)

Sounds like my daughter, Jessica, would like to come. She says that she can help split, throw splits or roll rounds etc., etc.
If its not too late for the shirts, she wears an XL.
Thanks, Marcy.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Ronaldo! I've got her down!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 1, 2014)

Last call for t-shirts! I'm calling in the order tomorrow!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, if Ronaldo and his henchmen will be there, then....

Gasp! I need to make sure that my Ranger's tires have no slow leaks. Can I bring a couple of T-bone steaks to grill?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 1, 2014)

Sounds yummy! What size t-shirt? It will be nice to meet you!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 1, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Well, if Ronaldo and his henchmen will be there, then....
> 
> Gasp! I need to make sure that my Ranger's tires have no slow leaks. Can I bring a couple of T-bone steaks to grill?


Just 2?


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 1, 2014)

When Jessica saw my post she informed me that she wears a Large not an XL. Could you please change that order? Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 1, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Sep 1, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Last call for t-shirts! I'm calling in the order tomorrow!


 Put down for a Lg please.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Mo Jim! Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 1, 2014)

Txted Doug XXL for me... So I think you have mine.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 1, 2014)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> 2xl will be fine then! Can't wait to eat some peanut butter cookies!!!!



Not a chance, they are all mine!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Sep 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Not a chance, they are all mine!


 Just keep your meat hooks off the brownies.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 2, 2014)

mornin Jim
how ya ben?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Txted Doug XXL for me... So I think you have mine.


Yep, I've got you down!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 2, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Sounds like my daughter, Jessica, would like to come. She says that she can help split, throw splits or roll rounds etc., etc.
> If its not too late for the shirts, she wears an XL.
> Thanks, Marcy.


Oh snap! You're bringing the slave driver down!! There goes the long, restful breaks.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 2, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Oh snap! You're bringing the slave driver down!! There goes the long, restful breaks.


I'll have a talk with her and see if I can get her to mellow out a bit.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 7, 2014)

About a month til the GTG! Not long now!!! I'm stocking up on peanut butter tomorrow night at Sam's Club! LOL!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> About a month til the GTG! Not long now!!! I'm stocking up on peanut butter tomorrow night at Sam's Club! LOL!


Yummy!!! I'm coming for the cookies and maybe to cut a little wood. But mostly the cookies. 

PS: doug saved me about 2 months worth of land clearing in 2.5 hrs today! 



Everything looked like the left of the pic below... Got the whole hill cleared in 1 afternoon! Yea!!!!! 




Side bonus was fining about 1/2-3/4 cord of hard dry wood!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 7, 2014)

The hillside was very dense with brush. Remember a year ago the bottom was just as thick and now it looks great with mowed grassy areas. The more you clear the more mowing you will have to do in the future. But it does look so much better.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> The hillside was very dense with brush. Remember a year ago the bottom was just as thick and now it looks great with mowed grassy areas. The more you clear the more mowing you will have to do in the future. But it does look so much better.


Who said anything about grass??? I'm rolling in with dump trailers full of logs and dropping them all over so I can have a field of logs to cut for boiler food.

In all seriousness though I'll try have have this place all shop shape for next fall and I can hold the 2015 fall iowa gtg back here again...


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2014)

If you look to the far right of my above pic you'll see the same brush pile/bonfire pile. It's clear in the back to the right of the tree but its the same pile for point of reference.



sam-tip said:


> A picture from Nathans gtg last fall. You can see how dense it was then.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 7, 2014)

Another picture from a year ago. Nothing is gone from the cloud.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2014)

A year ago there were a few less leaves I think... Whether is was extra rain this year and less dry last year, or possibly later in fall time.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 9, 2014)

TTT


----------



## nstueve (Sep 9, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> TTT


?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 9, 2014)

To the top or bump up my thread.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 9, 2014)

Sometimes a thread can stay on the first page for days & at other times it can be on page 5 by the end of the day.

Feel this is one that should stay on the first page as much as possible.

I really hate I have not been able to make any charity cuts this fall. Plan to make it it to Hedgefest & it may be the only thing until after the first of the year. Very busy fall!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 9, 2014)

PM an admin and they can sticky it until event is over. At least they used to... Darrin calling you out... Sticky us please!?!?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 9, 2014)

Also just for fun... 

noch eine bitte

German for "one more please"

A little more educational material right...????


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone who knows mojim... He always says he'll be at a gtg "if The Lord is willing and the creek don't rise"

My creek rose 8-10' last night and put a 15' wide by 12-16' deep hole between me and the road... S***!!!!! Can't get cars out to even go to work. :-(


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 10, 2014)

Any worse and you will need a bridge not a culvert.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 10, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Any worse and you will need a bridge not a culvert.




Those culverts look seriously undersized. Here we would put a railroad tank car or fertilizer tank in there.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 10, 2014)

Think its time for a bigger tube nathan!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2014)

Bill G said:


> Those culverts look seriously undersized. Here we would put a railroad tank car or fertilizer tank in there.


There was a 5' dia tube above those little ones.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Any worse and you will need a bridge not a culvert.


Bridge = $$$$

I'll be lucky to afford a new tube if I need one.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone know who sells big concrete tubes in DSM?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 10, 2014)

Did you find the old one down stream yet?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 10, 2014)

I take it this is your private drive. 

Is this a freak occurrence or have you had problems with it washing out in the past?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 10, 2014)

One month until the IA GTG/CC!!! Not long now!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 10, 2014)

I think Nathan has lived there 13 months now. We got maybe 4 to 5 inches of rain last night.

The creek did rise last night.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Did you find the old one down stream yet?


Yes it's actually still in place. Water washed out under it and found out there is a 36-42" main still in place but sunken in. the water was covering it up in first pic this morning. 
The upstream end has a large metal plate that attaches to it and holds 3 more 12" pipes above it for more overflow than the 36" can handle. Above that is the Missouri crossing.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> I take it this is your private drive.
> 
> Is this a freak occurrence or have you had problems with it washing out in the past?


Yes private drive. Arial of my property below. My driveway is long blue stem running out to road on right. House is in the lower left corner.





I think the 12" tubes got blocked and the 36" couldn't handle the 6" of rain we got. We are considering replacing 3x 12" tubes with 2x 24" tubes. Picking up the 36-42" tube to level it of course.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I think Nathan has lived there 13 months now.


We moved in on 9/13/13... Friday the 13th.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 12, 2014)

Wood delivery we made this afternoon. Thanks for your help in getting the Firewood Helper program going!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 16, 2014)

A very nice load of ash logs yesterday. Two more loads today. Should be nice logs to process for the charity cut.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 16, 2014)

A little wider angle would show the big pile on the truck too... Jeeze doug... need a bigger trailer??? LOL!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 16, 2014)

This is what came off the truck. Both truck and trailer were full.


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 16, 2014)

I see an elevator in the background, I assume that means you found one? Looks like a good one. Any equipment needs for the charity cut? Looks like its going to work for us.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 16, 2014)

Not sure about equipment. Planning to have two large hydro splitters and two kinetic splitters. Don't think I will have the elevator going by then. It is a 40' Kewanee 500. The rims a busted up but don't plan to go down the road with it.

Just brought home two more good loads of wood. One of the hydro is new so I can't wait to see it in action. The for your eyes only pictures are amazing. You will have come to the GTG CC to see it in action.

There will be plenty of food for all.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 16, 2014)

Doug, on my elevator, I just replaced the axle with a mobile home axle. Idler axle with 2 tires, 14 ply = $120. Reasonable priced upgrade.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 16, 2014)

Quite the haul Doug!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 17, 2014)

Pretty soon we'll be seeing Doug loading his dump trailers with an end loader... LOL! 

Let me know when and what you need help with Doug. I know we have WKY first, but doesn't mean prep shouldn't start soon (if it hasn't already).


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2014)

The rest of the score pictures. Prep has already started. The garage is cleaned! Having the lift in someone else's garage helped with the cleaning. Now if the grass would quit growing.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 17, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> The rest of the score pictures. Prep has already started. The garage is cleaned! Having the lift in someone else's garage helped with the cleaning. Now if the grass would quit growing.


You just need to cover all that grass with wood chip.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2014)

I tried wood chips. 60 yards of wood chips and still mowing. It did help a little. What I need is a dust mop. The garage floor still has a dustiness. Also got rid on one of my cars. The 67 Olds 442 clone.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 17, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I tried wood chips. 60 yards of wood chips and still mowing. It did help a little. What I need is a dust mop. The garage floor still has a dustiness. Also got rid on one of my cars. The 67 Olds 442 clone.



Where was that? I remembered a red car in the garage with the lift... Had I known you had that I woulda stolen it and run some rubber off the tires for you...


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2014)

I now have two more kinetic splitters planning to come help split wood. A manufacture from Illinois Split Second Splitter has accepted my invite and the design engineers are planning to help split and bringing two splitters to help split and demo. They are not the sales people but the design team.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 17, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I now have two more kinetic splitters planning to come help split wood. A manufacture from Illinois Split Second Splitter has accepted my invite and the design engineers are planning to help split and bringing two splitters to help split and demo. They are not the sales people but the design team.


I saw those ads, watched some vids. Just not sold on them yet. We cut & split big rounds, don't want to lift them.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 17, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> I saw those ads, watched some vids. Just not sold on them yet. We cut & split big rounds, don't want to lift them.


The MTD in your signature needs "powered by Honda" behind it...


----------



## nstueve (Sep 17, 2014)

nstueve said:


> The MTD in your signature needs "powered by Honda" behind it...



If I have time does anyone want me to run over to doug's and make some of those logs into race cants? I know it's a charity cut, but I've been looking for an excuse to get the chainsaw mills out. plus the milled off pieces can be made into fire wood pretty easy right?


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 17, 2014)

Gonna be a wood splitter convention here before too long!!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sure do wish I could be there! 

Looking forward to some videos of the "Split Second" Splitters in action with the feed back from the AS operators.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 17, 2014)

There is a thread John, I think anyway...


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/259727/


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 17, 2014)

We had two more phone calls today for firewood deliveries! So excited to get out and help some families!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mike, I have participated on the tread & issued the challenge to them to link up with Doug so we, AS members, could give them an honest try & feedback, that is what I was referring to.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 18, 2014)

nstueve said:


> The MTD in your signature needs "powered by Honda" behind it...


it wont let me change it. says too many charactors?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 18, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I now have two more kinetic splitters planning to come help split wood. A manufacture from Illinois Split Second Splitter has accepted my invite and the design engineers are planning to help split and bringing two splitters to help split and demo. They are not the sales people but the design team.


 
I watched it also. Don't know about the two handed operation of the activation of the ram. Some piece have to be held at the right angle to split. Guess several will find out. Should be a good day.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll pass!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I'll pass!


 pass on ?


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 18, 2014)

Kinetic splitter.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 18, 2014)

If I did not have a hydro. all ready I would have a super split.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 18, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> We are having a charity cut Oct 11 2014. Hope you can come help. Plenty of wood and food!
> 
> Edit We are turning this into a Iowa Fall GTG and Charity Cut. Come cut and split wood or just BS and swap equipment. Plus Pie!
> 
> This is the video of our the start of our first Charity Cut. The camera ran out of memory or I would have more footage.



Doug, where is this going to be located?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 18, 2014)

Address is

3340 Ashworth Rd
Waukee Iowa 50263

You can see the wood piles in the back on Google maps from fall 2013


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 18, 2014)

Doug & Marcie are great hosts! 

If you can make it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a good time!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 19, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> Doug, where is this going to be located?


It is a solid 2:30 for me from my house. Only thing I did not like about the last one was I had to leave earlier than I wanted. lots of fun.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 19, 2014)

This time I will have the chain and saw tools out to use in the cleared out garage. Homelite410 chain vise, Oregon 511ax with CBN wheels, Oregon heavy duty break and spinners, and Silvey Prosharp,


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 19, 2014)

Doug, with all the splitters goin to b there do u think we need bring ours?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 19, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Doug, with all the splitters goin to b there do u think we need bring ours?



I think will be fine without your splitter. Thank for the offering to bring the splitter.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 19, 2014)

With all u have no reason to drag ours that far


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Doug, save me something constructive to do with the tool cat and the mini!!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 19, 2014)

Friday afternoon or Saturday? Will need a normal log organizer. I will handle the extreme log moving.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2014)

Both Doug!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 19, 2014)

As time gets closer Doug let me know if u need it.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 19, 2014)

10-4 will do.


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm going to try to make it. Said that last year and failed. Really want to see some of the gang and meet some new folks. It depends on a couple of things, weather included. Tons of things to get done for myself, including getting my own wood cut. I am going to try though. Is Mark coming with gobs of yellow saws? Hope so. JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Jr!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 19, 2014)

We delivered a load of wood today to the NE side of Des Moines. Nice to be able to help people. Thanks you guys for all the hard work so we can do this! We have a delivery set up for next Thursday and the following Friday, too!


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi 410 how is life treating you? JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Doing good Jr, celebrating 6 wonderful years of marriage with my wife today!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 20, 2014)

What's a yeat?


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Heck if I know mark....


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratz Mike! Hope you got many more to go!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Eric, me too!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 20, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Doing good Jr, celebrating 6 wonderful years of marriage with my wife today!




HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 20, 2014)

That's great, hope you have a wonderful day. JR


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone! If you are planning to come to our place Oct. 11th, would you please let me know? I think we'll start a list so we have enough food for everyone. Would you also let us know when you'll be arriving?
THANKS!

Oct. 11 CC/GTG
Sam-Tip
Mrs. Sam-Tip


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 24, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Hi Everyone! If you are planning to come to our place Oct. 11th, would you please let me know? I think we'll start a list so we have enough food for everyone. Would you also let us know when you'll be arriving?
> THANKS!
> 
> Oct. 11 CC/GTG
> ...


Hoskvarna & keaten Friday pm & sat


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 24, 2014)

Homelite410 Friday sat


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 24, 2014)

Do we need to bring something ?


----------



## Mo. Jim (Sep 24, 2014)

Lord willing and the crick don't rise I should be there friday some time. Looking forward to seeing my northern neighbors again even if they don't know the difference between a crick and a Creek.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever been out on Maury and SE 28th?? John's Tree Service is out there an has piles of split wood and logs 20' tall and 100' long! Their property is stacked to the gills with tree trunks or piles of wood... It streches 2 blocks long too. 

You can see on google stree view if you google johns tree service.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes it was that way last summer. But last winter it was empty. They also use a E3200 boiler for heat.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 24, 2014)

Def be there Saturday! Friday is up in the air. Plenty of overtime at work right now!


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 24, 2014)

Jessica and I plan to be there Friday and Saturday. Will be coming down with Hoskvarna.
Marcy, is there something we can bring to help with food or drink or anything else?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 24, 2014)

We are down to one giant hydro splitter now. But we plan to have plenty of kinetic splitters.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 24, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> We are down to one giant hydro splitter now. But we plan to have plenty of kinetic splitters.


I can bring my NT 5hp Honda. It does the job...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 25, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Hi Everyone! If you are planning to come to our place Oct. 11th, would you please let me know? I think we'll start a list so we have enough food for everyone. Would you also let us know when you'll be arriving?
> THANKS!
> 
> Oct. 11 CC/GTG
> ...



Fixed your list. 

Yea sorry for not having the second hydro. Was really looking forward to chewing through a bunch of wood. It'll be on it's way back to the builder right after work today. 

Please let us know if we can bring something to help, food, snacks, ect.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 25, 2014)

Doug,

Where is the pics of the giant trunk pieces that stew dropped this week?????


----------



## nstueve (Sep 25, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Hi Everyone! If you are planning to come to our place Oct. 11th, would you please let me know? I think we'll start a list so we have enough food for everyone. Would you also let us know when you'll be arriving?
> THANKS!




Don't know if there is a longer version of this but...

*Oct. 11 CC/GTG*
Sam-Tip
Mrs. Sam-Tip
nstueve (try to make fri night but Sat for sure)
ronaldo - Jessica
srcarr52
MoJim (lord willing and the creek don't rise)
JRA1100
Hoskvarna & keaten Friday pm & sat
Homelite410 Friday sat
Grimmy +1 Fri & Sat (Eric)
TimeStandingStill (Clint)
ExtremeTree (stu) ?
Split Second - Kinnetic Splitter engineers (# & co. name?)
Mx_racer428 (Alex)


----------



## svk (Sep 25, 2014)

Do you guys want to demo the Leveraxe 2 at the GTG? Let me know if someone wants to handle shipping it to the next user and I will put you on the list.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...eraxe-2-test-demo-thread.263669/#post-4965152


----------



## nstueve (Sep 25, 2014)

svk said:


> Do you guys want to demo the Leveraxe 2 at the GTG? Let me know if someone wants to handle shipping it to the next user and I will put you on the list.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...eraxe-2-test-demo-thread.263669/#post-4965152


Shoot, You should have told us a couple days ago I would have paid for it to go to WKY GTG for this weekend... Then we could have brought it back to the Iowa Charity Cut and it could probably make Hedgefest too.


----------



## svk (Sep 25, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Shoot, You should have told us a couple days ago I would have paid for it to go to WKY GTG for this weekend... Then we could have brought it back to the Iowa Charity Cut and it could probably make Hedgefest too.


It's not here yet, just shipped from Finland yesterday.

I am hoping to get it in time to test it out and get it to you guys before the 11th. If someone from Indiana GTG wants it the next weekend we can move it right on to them.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 25, 2014)

svk said:


> It's not here yet, just shipped from Finland yesterday.
> 
> I am hoping to get it in time to test it out and get it to you guys before the 11th. If someone from Indiana GTG wants it the next weekend we can move it right on to them.


I'm seeing how fast they are popping the wood in the youtube video but I have to wonder how it will act when you don't have dry pine... how fast will it be when it hits some knotty locust, oak, walnut, osage orange, or hackberry?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 25, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Doug,
> 
> Where is the pics of the giant trunk pieces that stew dropped this week?????


----------



## svk (Sep 25, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I'm seeing how fast they are popping the wood in the youtube video but I have to wonder how it will act when you don't have dry pine... how fast will it be when it hits some knotty locust, oak, walnut, osage orange, or hackberry?


Thats exactly why I want to get this thing coast to coast...get some miles with some people who know firewood for objective, independent reviews.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## nstueve (Sep 25, 2014)

Where did the lift truck come from? does stu have one of those now too?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes stu got one last feb. Two chip trucks and two dump trailers.
Plus a mini.


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 25, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Don't know if there is a longer version of this but...
> 
> *Oct. 11 CC/GTG*
> Sam-Tip
> ...


 stihlx8 + wife + son


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 25, 2014)

Don't know how to add to the list. Someone help please.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 25, 2014)

*Oct. 11 CC/GTG*
Sam-Tip
Mrs. Sam-Tip
nstueve (try to make fri night but Sat for sure)
ronaldo - Jessica
srcarr52
MoJim (lord willing and the creek don't rise)
JRA1100
Hoskvarna & keaten Friday pm & sat
Homelite410 Friday sat
Grimmy +1 Fri & Sat (Eric)
TimeStandingStill (Clint)
ExtremeTree (stu) ?
Split Second - Kinnetic Splitter engineers (# & co. name?)
Mx_racer428 (Alex)
Stihlx8 +2


----------



## nstueve (Sep 25, 2014)

stihlx8 said:


> stihlx8 + wife + son


Gotcha... Just hit reply and then delete the "quote boxes" from before and after the list and add yourself to the bottom, FYI...


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 25, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Gotcha... Just hit reply and then delete the "quote boxes" from before and after the list and add yourself to the bottom, FYI...


 Thank you sir. Hope to meet some of the members at the GTG.


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 25, 2014)

nstueve said:


> *Oct. 11 CC/GTG*
> Sam-Tip
> Mrs. Sam-Tip
> nstueve (try to make fri night but Sat for sure)
> ...


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 26, 2014)

stihlx8 said:


> Thank you sir. Hope to meet some of the members at the GTG.


It will be a good time for sure! All the people on this thread are good company for sure!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 26, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> We are down to one giant hydro splitter now. But we plan to have plenty of kinetic splitters.


If you can get another kinetic splitter you won't need any hydro's.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 26, 2014)

With loosin a hydro think I need to bring mine?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 26, 2014)

With one hydro and 4 kinetic splitters I think we will be ok. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 26, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> With one hydro and 4 kinetic splitters I think we will be ok. Thanks for the offer.




4 kinetic splitters


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 26, 2014)

Split second splitters is demoing 2 for us.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 27, 2014)

Two weeks from today is the GTG/CC! I hope it's not raining like it is here this morning...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

It's ready!! Have yet to see wood yet... Do I count as charity? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 28, 2014)

Only 1 pic, come on!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 28, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Only 1 pic, come on!!


Check the equipment forum, there's many more. [emoji41]


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok , haven't had time to be lookin on forums


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...m-log-splitter-#5,-it's-been-a-while..263855/
No need to derail this thread, this thread is much more important!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 28, 2014)

True


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 29, 2014)

The nice to split pile.







Stu dropped these off last Friday. Not so easy to split wood.


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks like someone needs to bring the big bar. Are those as big as they look? Let me know close to Oct 11 how the equipment line up is looking. I have several different things I could bring depending on the need. By the way the wife will not be able to come. Cattle show that day. So me +1. Lokks like a lot of work ahead.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 29, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Hi Everyone! If you are planning to come to our place Oct. 11th, would you please let me know? I think we'll start a list so we have enough food for everyone. Would you also let us know when you'll be arriving?
> THANKS!
> 
> Oct. 11 CC/GTG
> ...



WKEND LUMBERJAK +1or 2 Sat. AM


----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Sep 30, 2014)

Just to confirm the Split Second guys (2) Mike and Carl will be there Saturday morning.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks Wkend Lumberjak & Split Second!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 30, 2014)

Split Second Log Splitter said:


> Just to confirm the Split Second guys (2) Mike and Carl will be there Saturday morning.



Great see you Saturday Oct 11th 2014.



stihlx8 said:


> Looks like someone needs to bring the big bar. Are those as big as they look? Let me know close to Oct 11 how the equipment line up is looking. I have several different things I could bring depending on the need. By the way the wife will not be able to come. Cattle show that day. So me +1. Lools like a lot of work ahead.



Yes the big pieces are that big 42 inches diameter. I have a system/equipment to split large pieces without touching them. I have enough smaller stuff to keep us busy. I have up to a 60 inch bar for my ported 119cc saw. But if you have a big bar I will be putting these to the side for cutting. Always fun to watch the old two person saws working on the large pieces. The old saws are not fast but they got the job done.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 30, 2014)

Friday night the grill and fire pit will be going, so bring your own bratwurst, burgers or dogs. BYOB.

For breakfast lots of coffee and we have 5 lbs of bacon, two egg casseroles, juice and more coffee.

For lunch we plan on pulled pork sandwiches, chili, hash brown casserole, baked beans, many pies, and half a sheet cake with our firewood helper logo on it. And more coffee.

Supper will be what we have left over or Dominos pizza.

Split Second log splitters will be helping and demoing two log splitters. Plus a log lift and log cart I think.
AE Metal Werx will have his newly finished hydro splitter.
There will also be a Super Split HD and Super Split Special Edition log splitter to play with.

I will have my Vermeer S800 running the TM 24inch Pro splitter for larger round and the A300 with the 30 inch TM pro for the impossible pieces.

If you need more info just ask.

Still need someone to bring either cinnamon rolls or sticky buns.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 30, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Friday night the grill and fire pit will be going, so bring your own bratwurst, burgers or dogs. BYOB.
> 
> For breakfast lots of coffee and we have 5 lbs of bacon, two egg casseroles, juice and more coffee.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 30, 2014)

We don't have to work do we, just eat.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Sep 30, 2014)

Somebody better eat all this stuff before Saturday night's over!!! Come hungry!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 30, 2014)

All did was eat in murray!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 1, 2014)

stihlx8 said:


> We don't have to work do we, just eat.



Your choice. It is a / GTG. So hang out drink the CAD Kool Aid and make new chainsaw friends! (GTG, get together) (CAD, chainsaw addiction disorder) (CAD Kool Aid, lots of coffee)


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 1, 2014)

Can't drink coffee, so I guess I'll have to cut a log or two.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 1, 2014)

Any thing else u need ? Drinks or something , my cook is gone for a month, stayin at her moms after knee replacement.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 1, 2014)

Some soda and extra coffee would be nice.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 1, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 1, 2014)

Doug and Marcy, 
I could bring a 40 cup perc coffee pot and all thats needed to make the brew if that would be useful.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 1, 2014)

That would be wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 1, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Doug and Marcy,
> I could bring a 40 cup perc coffee pot and all thats needed to make the brew if that would be useful.



We know will Jim will be hanging out.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 1, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We know will Jim will be hanging out.


 Oh no , Jim brings his own special coffee and his own pot. So his doesn't get tainted!! Lol


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2014)

Is Jim gonna make it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 2, 2014)

Last I talked to him He was planing on it. 

Good morning


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Is Jim gonna make it?


 I am still planning on it, but it depends on getting one of my trucks road worthy. I will know more after the weekend. Right now the crick is three foot high and rising.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2014)

What is the verdict on old white?


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> What is the verdict on old white?


 I need to do a compression check before I tear into it, it was really clattering before it died. I might be better off to spend the money on the 92 4 whl. The old white truck has been good to me, made a lot of GTG's over the years.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 2, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> I am still planning on it, but it depends on getting one of my trucks road worthy. I will know more after the weekend. Right now the crick is three foot high and rising.


Do we need to come and get ya, Bud?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Jim, you need a Lil 4 cyl gtg car or ranger.. Mitch has one with a diesel in it maybe he'd sell!


----------



## tla100 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds fun but this time of year is crazy. Bow season on, got a patio needs finished, if it will stop raining every other day. Going to be combining soon. Plus have lots of wood needs splitting yet. The 3 1/2 hour drive don't help either. Maybe next year.....


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 3, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Jim brings his own special coffee and his own* pot*


 


This got me laughing!!!! Thanks Mark


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 3, 2014)

We delivered a truck load of wood tonight. And got another call to deliver some next Sunday! Thanks for the support!


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 4, 2014)

Looking into the cinnamon roll problem. Will try to round some up. As long as they aren't over a week old they will be ok, right


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 4, 2014)

ANOTHER call tonight for wood! Next Sunday we'll make two deliveries! Thanks for helping us keep folks warm this winter!


----------



## workshop (Oct 4, 2014)

That's great news Marcy. We started in 2009 and are just shy of 1000 loads delivered since then. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm stoked for Saturday!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 5, 2014)

Does any one have a Square grinder. I would like to see one in person. If possible. This wk over yet.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes I will have my silvey prosharp out for people to use. Several others have the razor sharp 2 I think.

I think tbe prosharp is the easiest to learn how to use.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 5, 2014)

That would be great Doug.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 5, 2014)

Newest project is done. Homelite410 found me a Kewanee elevator. It just needed a power source. It now has a Honda motor. It should make piling up the wood easier.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 5, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks great Doug!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 5, 2014)

Big wood to cut.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 5, 2014)

I want your shop Doug... Bad!! And looks like I better dust off the 395 for the weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sticky roll problem solved. I found a great deal on 2 dozen sticky rolls that are only 6 days old. Hope to have them there by mid afternoon. See everyone Sat.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 7, 2014)

We are really looking forward to a fun weekend! 

When you get to our place would you please check in at the house & we'll have you sign in, get a name tag & your t-shirt! 
Thanks!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 7, 2014)

Bad news or maby good news for some, the crick hit flood stage. Due to a personal affair I won't be able to make it this weekend.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 7, 2014)

Noooooooooooo!


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 8, 2014)

Elevator looks great, better than new. Gettin stuff ready for Sat. Had to take care of a couple CAD problems first. Can't hardly wait. Is anyone bringing anything just for display?


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 8, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Bad news or maby good news for some, the crick hit flood stage. Due to a personal affair I won't be able to make it this weekend.


Those affairs can really mess things up, cant they? Very sorry to hear that you cant make it, Jim. I was looking forward to visiting and drinking some coffee with ya, bud!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 8, 2014)

Ya me too


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2014)

stihlx8 said:


> Elevator looks great, better than new. Gettin stuff ready for Sat. Had to take care of a couple CAD problems first. Can't hardly wait. Is anyone bringing anything just for display?


I was thinking about bringing some older Port Chester NY saws to run! Been a tear since they saw action. I have a Wright pneumatic recip saw if you'd like me to bring that?


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 8, 2014)

Doug, did you mention something a while back about an area in the shop or garage where we could lay out a bedroll for friday night?
I am trying to make plans and get some things ready and rounded up for the weekend and couldnt remember what was said. Thanks.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 8, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Doug, did you mention something a while back about an area in the shop or garage where we could lay out a bedroll for friday night?
> I am trying to make plans and get some things ready and rounded up for the weekend and couldnt remember what was said. Thanks.



Yes plenty of room for bed roll in garage or the office would be nicer.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 8, 2014)

Mo Jim, if you'll PM your address, I'll mail you your t-shirt. Sad to hear- we'll miss you!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Mo Jim, if you'll PM your address, I'll mail you your t-shirt. Sad to hear- we'll miss you!


I say we kidnap him Friday night!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks to a local, friendly and outgoing guy named Mike M, I am looking forward to joining in this year. I will be coming from Cedar Rapids and will bring a couple old Homelite saws. Looking forward to meeting everyone and having a great time! -Vic-


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have couple of things I will bring just for display. Warming up the truck now. Can't wait.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

Vic Hyman said:


> Thanks to a local, friendly and outgoing guy named Mike M, I am looking forward to joining in this year. I will be coming from Cedar Rapids and will bring a couple old Homelite saws. Looking forward to meeting everyone and having a great time! -Vic-




I've heard about you... [emoji39]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 9, 2014)

What did you hear? Should we watch out for him or what? He's not far from me.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

I heard he's got a pretty nice old homesite... Going to give our Swedish saws a run for the $$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

stihlx8 said:


> What did you hear? Should we watch out for him or what? He's not far from me.


Where are you?


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 9, 2014)

East of Iowa City. 20 miles.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 9, 2014)

Vic Hyman said:


> Thanks to a local, friendly and outgoing guy named Mike M, I am looking forward to joining in this year. I will be coming from Cedar Rapids and will bring a couple old Homelite saws. Looking forward to meeting everyone and having a great time! -Vic-


 Boy he's got u buffalowed!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Boy he's got u buffalowed!!!!!!! Lol


Shhhhhhh don't tell him!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Shhhhhhh don't tell him!


Actually, Mike has been awesome. I was at the local shop and he started chatting with me and recommended this site too. I am sure we all have our background stories but mine started with just a simple restoration of my dad's old C-72. Trying to return it to its glory that I remember as a kid. He had bought it new and this was our only saw to cut all the firewood. I have been adding onto the collection with a XL-12 and a C-51.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 9, 2014)

<And profile pic changed to the 3 of them together


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

Midway.... Stihl... Bad voodoo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 9, 2014)

Psh, don't listen to him. He's been sniffing too many weld fumes. Nothing wrong with a Stihl. [emoji4]


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 9, 2014)

Funny but I remember going to Midway with my dad...back when they were way out there in that little white building on North Center Point Rd.... but that was back when the good Homelites were being made and they actually proudly carried them


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Psh, don't listen to him. He's been sniffing too many weld fumes. Nothing wrong with a Stihl. [emoji4]


Psh! Don't you have a chair to keep warm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Psh! Don't you have a chair to keep warm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's funny!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 9, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Psh! Don't you have a chair to keep warm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do and I just sat down in it too. Fired up Pandora, ready to hit up the net and YouTube for a few hours to finish off the day. Over worked, under paid. I'll explain it to you this weekend what it's like. [emoji6]


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

[emoji115] "rough" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 9, 2014)

[emoji123] [emoji108] 

So what are you trying to say? [emoji13]


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> [emoji123] [emoji108]
> 
> So what are you trying to say? [emoji13]


I got nothin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 9, 2014)

I could say something.. but I really don't know anyone yet... LOL


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

Vic Hyman said:


> I could say something.. but I really don't know anyone yet... LOL


Psh!! Don't be shy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 9, 2014)

[emoji115] shy! [emoji38] 



Wish it were Friday already. Then I wouldn't have to type on the phone.

Oh to stop by best buy on the way home or not. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

Vic Hyman said:


> I could say something.. but I really don't know anyone yet... LOL


I dare you.[emoji2]


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

BTW Vic, welcome to the forum!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 9, 2014)

We have two Best Buys within 4 miles. Nortbern tool is about ten minutes from here. Harbor freight is on the other side of town.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 9, 2014)

Hungry?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes I only got one on the wky trip!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

Brownies Doug!!???!!??!!??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 9, 2014)

Doug , Mrs Sam is there any thing my wife and I can bring for Sat. meal?


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 9, 2014)

Doug, would put up ur addy again , I lost map from last think I can get there , just to b sure. Thanks


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeeeze! Just too much going on this weekend... Family in town, early season muzzy, charity cut, and I've been gone all week. Hope the wife doesn't ground me like Shaun's did... :-/


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

There's Nate!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 9, 2014)

3340 Ashworth rd
Waukee IOWA 50363


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 9, 2014)

Could use one or two more hookaroon or pickaroon. I have two.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 9, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Brownies Doug!!???!!??!!??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 pans of brownies. 8 pies. 6 dozen cookies. Half sheet cake. 

Dont know what everyone drinks so bring your favorite drinks. We have water tea and coffee.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 9, 2014)

I will need someone to help set up elevator/conveyor. I was doing a funky dance from the mice running out of it while trying to set the wagon section.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> There's Nate!


Yea I'm here. Very long week on the road. Will be very glad to be back home in a couple hrs.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Could use one or two more hookaroon or pickaroon. I have two.


If I could get my hands on a pie-ax handle I have the homemade Hoskey pikeroon head here.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I will need someone to help set up elevator/conveyor. I was doing a funky dance from the mice running out of it while trying to set the wagon section.


I'll gladly help if someone doesn't beat me to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 9, 2014)

I have extra axe handles. Learned how to install axe handle after mine was used as a pry bar.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

bringing this for ya Vic!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

All my saws are.. Dirty... Very 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> All my saws are.. Dirty... Very
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So...[emoji4]


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 9, 2014)

You guys better come HUNGRY!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> You guys better come HUNGRY!


Umm... ALWAYS!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Could use one or two more hookaroon or pickaroon. I have two.


bringin the fiskaroon


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 9, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> All my saws are.. Dirty... Very
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



blow em off............ duh


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

8 saws ready to go!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

8.... Psh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> 8.... Psh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 of them ain't ran in a year.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 9, 2014)

You know what I would do with them 4.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop (Oct 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> 8 saws ready to go!





Homelite410 said:


> 8 saws ready to go!


Mike, Mike, Mike. You KNOW that's not enough.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 9, 2014)

You guys are carrying on like there is a GTG this wkend...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

workshop said:


> Mike, Mike, Mike. You KNOW that's not enough.


I bet I could get 7 more running +1 pneumatic and one electric.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 9, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> All my saws are.. Dirty... Very
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a lot of shop dust you got going on there. Shoulda got a Stihl so it wouldn't sit on the shelf so long! [emoji1] 

Doug I'll bring another hookaroon and sounds like I might be there early to mid afternoon to help with whatever. I'm taking a half day tomorrow and we'll have to pack my tent yet. Been messing with this silly camera tonight.

Even though I just ate I'm looking forward to this weekend eattings. [emoji5]


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 9, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You guys are carrying on like there is a GTG this wkend...


Wanna come?........... Lol


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> 8 saws ready to go!


If you'd have 1 Stihl.....it'd be all you need. [emoji38]


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> If you'd have 1 Stihl.....it'd be all you need. [emoji38]


And I'd sell it so fast it'd make your head spin!
Especially if it was a 660!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> And I'd sell it so fast it'd make your head spin!
> Especially if it was a 660!


Cause they are so awesome, no wonder it'd go fast. That's Stihl nature, go fast! One of these days you'll learn. [emoji4]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Wanna come?........... Lol


Already packed can't make Friday but will be there Sat. when will everyone be up and around.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 9, 2014)

Boys, can't we all just get along!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> And I'd sell it so fast it'd make your head spin!
> Especially if it was a 660!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Boys, can't we all just get along!!!



But mike is so passionate about his dislike of quality saws.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Boys, can't we all just get along!!!


Nope


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 9, 2014)

Pull up your pants.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 10, 2014)

Well 4 hrs of work, load, lunch with my family and on the road by 12:15!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 10, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Well 4 hrs of work, load, lunch with my family and on the road by 12:15!


Lucky.. +9hrs yet... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 10, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Jessica and I plan to be there Friday and Saturday. Will be coming down with Hoskvarna.
> Marcy, is there something we can bring to help with food or drink or anything else?


Jess is coming? Oh man, there goes the fun, that girl is a slave driver! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 10, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Already packed can't make Friday but will be there Sat. when will everyone be up and around.


Breakfast at 7 & playing around 8:30ish!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 10, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Jess is coming? Oh man, there goes the fun, that girl is a slave driver!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


she isnt a slave driver ! u guys just cant admit a girl can out work you!!!!!!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 10, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> she isnt a slave driver ! u guys just cant admit a girl can out work you!!!!!!!


No, I'll be the first to admit. She puts me under the table hands down. That girl has some steam! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 10, 2014)

My wife, daughter and I will be heading Out at 5 or 5,30 Tonite Staying at Staybridge Suites .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 10, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> No, I'll be the first to admit. She puts me under the table hands down. That girl has some steam!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can remember when I had a lot of steam. Now I feel like my bearings need to be soaked in some PB Blaster.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 10, 2014)

I hear u there


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 10, 2014)

I like to think about the glory days of youth.  Jim I know I'm still a youngster.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 10, 2014)

Hope Doug has a big air compressor. I need to blow the dusts of my saws! Sure hope they start....


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 10, 2014)

Its a good size air compressor. Pulls 70 amps at startup.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 10, 2014)

Do you have glad hand connectors?


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 10, 2014)

I have an adapter I would need to change the quick connect to male not female. I have it setup for my company to get air from Industrial plants.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 10, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Its a good size air compressor. Pulls 70 amps at startup.


How big is that thing... Sheesh,.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 10, 2014)

Shall I bring my wright pneumatic blade saw?


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 10, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> How big is that thing... Sheesh,..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think it is 7.5 hp 23 cfm at 175 psi with 80 gallon tank.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 10, 2014)

Similar to my 60 gallon. Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 10, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Similar to my 60 gallon. Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always knew you were full of air! [emoji38] 


I've never had gotten to use something with that big of tank unless you count work. They have huge compressors. 


Oh I'm on the way down already. GPS is saying about 1:40 I should be there. Looks like a great day out and forecast I don't think could get much better.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 10, 2014)

Well b leavin when keaten gets home from school, packin now


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 10, 2014)

Westbound and down.....


----------



## nstueve (Oct 10, 2014)

Off work just now. Probably wont show till tomorrow AM.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally.. Heading west. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 10, 2014)

Should be leaving in 30 minutes heading north.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 10, 2014)

Look who I found! Hoskyvarna and Ronald! ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea, caught a blurry glimpse of U smokin past.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 10, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Yea, caught a blurry glimpse of U smokin past.


[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 10, 2014)

Hope ya'll left me some big wood. This ok' girl is coming for the big logs!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 10, 2014)

Where's the fire pit pics?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 10, 2014)

Jim are you going to come tomorrow?


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Jim are you going to come tomorrow?


 Not going to be able to make this one, I posted earlier in the week the reason. I was looking forward to doing some wheeling and dealing with you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 10, 2014)

Sounds like it is going to be cool in the morning. Glad I brought a jacket.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 11, 2014)

Last of 8 lbs of bacon is cooking!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 11, 2014)

Doug good morning My wife and I will be there about 8 . You all have a good breakfast.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 11, 2014)

So good


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 11, 2014)

Breakfast!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 11, 2014)

Breakfast!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 11, 2014)

These folks are some of the best people I know. Wow!


----------



## workshop (Oct 11, 2014)

Wish we were up there. Y'all have fun and be safe.


----------



## NHMike (Oct 11, 2014)

Hope you get some good videos on the splitters....looks like You will have quite a bit of wood for those in need!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 11, 2014)

Poor Nathan, Can't even take him in public!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 11, 2014)

Not sure what I got for video but it was no much as just too much stuff to run and had to try everything. Hope Doug's GoPro captured more than what mine did. In any event, what a great time I had. Good food, great people to be around! I don't think the day could have gotten any better.

Here's a few pics of the final result.

I'll post more once I go through what I got.

Big thanks to Doug and Marcie for everything. You are great people and I'm happy to be a part of the greatness you're doing for those people in need!

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## workshop (Oct 11, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Poor Nathan, Can't even take him in public!


Eeeuw!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 11, 2014)

You folks are AMAZING! Your hard work today is going to help so many families this winter. I can't even put into words how proud I am of all your compassion & generosity. God bless you all!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the gopro camera did ok. Just need to work on the video. Thank you for all the support. We quit when the chain on the elevator gave out. Not to bad for the first time running it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 11, 2014)

Had a great time. Really appreciate the Hospitality of Doug and Marcie. Visiting with everyone . To bad about the chain.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Doug and Marcie for everything! You guys put on the best GTG anyone could ask for! 

Glad I got to meet some new faces and see some familiar ones. Some of the best friends a guy could ever want!


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Doug & Marci, great time, great people. Thanks for letting us be part of it. Til next time. Nate


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 11, 2014)

I had a wonderful time, thank you to Doug and Marcie for your gracious hospitality and it was great to meet some new faces!! Looking forward to the next time we are all together!


----------



## Woodburner2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Wayne here -- this is my first post on the site. Been lurking for a while and just decided to come out from behind the curtain and post. Had a terrific time at the GTG/Charity Cut: good people, good food and a wonderful cause. Big THANK YOU to Doug and Marcie for being such wonderful hosts. Looking forward to the Spring GTG.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 12, 2014)

Some videos from my phone.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nathan running my 2260... He is a stihl fan but you should have heard his reaction to a "good" saw! [emoji6]


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for such a wonderful first time experience! It was great to meet so many new people and make new friends! A huge thanks to Doug and Marcie for hosting this, your hospitality and the excellent food!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 12, 2014)

Here are some of the pictures I took yesterday... hoping this loads correctly


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 12, 2014)

Here are more...


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 12, 2014)

And more...


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 12, 2014)

If you guys ever want to share pictures on our Firewood Helper Facebook page, the link is: https://www.facebook.com/FirewoodHelper


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 12, 2014)

A few more videos before my phone died! Only had this phone for a few weeks.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 12, 2014)

Doug and Marcy,
What great hosts you are! You have an excellent location and facility for these events and you take such wonderful care of the volunteers!
The elevator was a big help and simplified the process and the trailer and cutting stands worked well, Doug.
All the splitters got good workouts and all of them worked well. Alex is quite a craftsman with fabrication and welding as his splitter was very impressive. 
A big thanks to the Split Second guys, Mike and Carl, for donating their time and 2 machines for the day.
Jess and I had a fun day. Thanks for your big hearts and desire to help those less fortunate.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Doug and Marcy,
> What great hosts you are! You have an excellent location and facility for these events and you take such wonderful care of the volunteers!
> The elevator was a big help and simplified the process and the trailer and cutting stands worked well, Doug.
> All the splitters got good workouts and all of them worked well. Alex is quite a craftsman with fabrication and welding as his splitter was very impressive.
> ...


Very well put Ron!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes a big thanks to Doug& Marcy for hosting this.
i think Ronaldo summed it up nicely
Its great when u can go do something u enjoy and help someone else thats less fortunate than we are!!!
Enjoy the pics & videos too,from everybody.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 12, 2014)

To the Split Second guys ,Mike and Carl ,a very big thanks for there time and 2 splitters
thats impressive that they and the company are doing this ,u dont see this very often!

Where do we go to give our likes and dislikes review
thanks again,and these guys didnt just stand around and watch,they worked as hard as the rest of us did.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 12, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> To the Split Second guys ,Mike and Carl ,a very big thanks for there time and 2 splitters
> thats impressive that they and the company are doing this ,u dont see this very often!
> 
> Where do we go to give or likes and dislikes review
> thanks again,and these guys didnt just stand around and watch,they worked as hard as the rest of us did.


Hope we didn't scare em off from coming next time. Their machine sure helped out a lot!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 12, 2014)

Doug and Marcy 
Not sure there isn't anything more to say then what everyone has already said. It was a great time for a great cause. It's amazing how much can get done in such a short amount of time. Although after lunch I desperately wanted to go into a food coma. So much good food and people! Can't wait for the next time, the splitter will be at %100....


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is the tread The "Split Second" group introduced their splitters.
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...econd-log-splitter.259727/page-6#post-4971786

It would be an appropriate place to post reviews/photos/videos. 
- Did you try the log lift option? If so, how about with the Super Splitters?
- How about the log cart? 
- I am looking forward to seeing them.opcorn:

What is the opinion of the Super Splitter "Special edition" versus the HD model?

Mini excavator also? looked mighty handy!


----------



## Woodburner2 (Oct 13, 2014)

Who was the sponsor of the T-Shirts? Would be nice to send a *BIG THANK YOU* their way.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 13, 2014)

Stu from Xtreme Tree, Inc in Adel, IA.

He was there on Saturday cutting. Along with his business partner Matt, his brother Steven and his son Caleb.
His wife made the chili! 

https://www.facebook.com/XtremeTree
http://www.xtremetreeinc.com/


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 13, 2014)

Stu is good people!


----------



## Woodburner2 (Oct 13, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Stu from Xtreme Tree, Inc in Adel, IA.
> 
> He was there on Saturday cutting. Along with his business partner Matt, his brother Steven and his son Caleb.
> His wife made the chili!
> ...



Stu and Matt, THANK YOU for your generosity in sponsoring/supplying the T-Shirts.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 13, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Here is the tread The "Split Second" group introduced their splitters.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...econd-log-splitter.259727/page-6#post-4971786
> 
> It would be an appropriate place to post reviews/photos/videos.
> ...




In answers to your ?s.
log lift worked good ,and also serves as a work table to put other half of piece ur splittin.
didnt try out log cart,but the other wood cart they had was sweet.
IMO the SE ss worked better than the HD model,both worked well.

IMO Second Split and Super Split very comparable,the only drawback to the Second Split is the second handle.
but after lookin at with cover off ,could be bypassed,they cant tell u this and u didnt hear it from me either!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 13, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> In answers to your ?s.
> log lift worked good ,and also serves as a work table to put other half of piece ur splittin.
> didnt try out log cart,but the other wood cart they had was sweet.
> IMO the SE ss worked better than the HD model,both worked well.
> ...


Hear what? Raining up there?


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes it is,say 1-2in.
Im home sick for next 2 days ,bronchitis. Antibiotics,steroids,and inhaler,oh boy!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 14, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon, Hosk!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 15, 2014)

Sending you get well wishes for a speedy recovery bud!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 15, 2014)

I finally got the GoPro video done. It is in two part morning and afternoon. Afternoon is shorter because the battery died.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome, just plain awesome Doug!! Wish we could do it all over again this weekend!! haha

I had another battery for you too, cause I got the wrong one the night before. Doh! 

Another good job on the video!


----------



## NHMike (Oct 16, 2014)

That video puts into context what kinetic splitters can do. Awesome job by everyone involved!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 17, 2014)

The Mr. and I are wondering how you're doing, Hosk? Hopefully better!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 17, 2014)

Not 100% but on the mend. Thanks


----------



## rburg (Oct 17, 2014)

You Iowa saw lovers sure do some good work. Glad I got to meet a few of you at Wiggs GTG.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 17, 2014)

Here are a few pics off my phone, I didn't take very many. I got tired of my phone mysteriously unlocking in my pocket.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 18, 2014)

That big stump makes Nathan look small.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 18, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> That big stump makes Nathan look small.


And he's a big boy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 19, 2014)

This has nothing to do with the charity cut,but lot of locals are watchin this.
On november 28&29 Ronaldo and I are going to be felling ,skiddin and bucking logs for firewood.
just wanted to invite anyone that wants to come watch,help or supervise.LOL
We will have a mini gtg.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 19, 2014)

If only you all were closer.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 20, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> This has nothing to do with the charity cut,but lot of locals are watchin this.
> On november 28&29 Ronaldo and I are going to be felling ,skiddin and bucking logs for firewood.
> just wanted to invite anyone that wants to come watch,help or supervise.LOL
> We will have a mini gtg.


I'll be there.....if I don't have to work. OT is drying up fast at work so gotta get all that I can. Need a new splitter ya know.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 20, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> If only you all were closer.


Then wed be stuck in Missouri.......[emoji4]


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 20, 2014)

If I am not in a treestand or working, I will be there to help supervise!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 20, 2014)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> If I am not in a treestand or working, I will be there to help supervise!


Your good at that for sure!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 23, 2014)

On Sunday we have a big delivery set to help multiple families! Then on Sunday we have another delivery set up! THANKS to all of you that help make this possible. You are wonderful people!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 23, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> On Sunday we have a big delivery set to help multiple families! Then on Sunday we have another delivery set up! THANKS to all of you that help make this possible. You are wonderful people!


If possible please take pics of the deliveries. Be nice to see the face and smiles of those in need getting something they deserve. Be sure to show em the group photo. I still have warm fuzzies from that day and can't wait to do it again!!

On a side note how's the stacking of the pile coming along? Any guesses to how much was cut n split?


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 24, 2014)

Glad to hear people are hearing about the wood you have available and the great need you guys are helping with.
You are wonderful people too!!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 24, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> If possible please take pics of the deliveries. Be nice to see the face and smiles of those in need getting something they deserve. Be sure to show em the group photo. I still have warm fuzzies from that day and can't wait to do it again!!
> 
> On a side note how's the stacking of the pile coming along? Any guesses to how much was cut n split?



No stacking yet. Still dark in the mornings. In the summer I will stack before sun rise and have plenty of time to get ready for work. Was going to start this week but it was raining hard. If I would have piled the wood where I see it everyday I would have already started stacking.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 27, 2014)

Yesterday a delivery was made to southern Iowa that helped four different families! Then later in the day a single delivery to a family west of Des Moines!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 27, 2014)

It did not take long for people to start loading up the 3 cord of wood.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 27, 2014)

That's just awesome!!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 27, 2014)

A little easier than stacking it on pallets.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Split Second Log Splitter (Oct 28, 2014)

Thought is was time to pull this thread back up to the top of the list with some comments from our visit to Waukee and participating in the Charity Split GTG. We have been traveling across the country over the past month(Waukee, Paul Bunyon Show, Mother Earth News, and National lawn/garden show last week) showing the splitter so this week we have a breather so time to catch-up. Lets cover the topics in priority order if you don't mind.

# 1. The Charity - we were very excited to be invited to participate in this special event. The time, talents, equipment, effort that goes into not only the day of, but also the prep work, should be highly commended. As I have described the event to people back here in Central Illinois and other areas we interact with the response is 100% positive with normally a follow-up comment about "what a really neat idea" ! Seeing the follow-up photos of loads ready for delivery or being delivered kind of brings back the good feeling that seemed to exist throughout the day as the pile of firewood grew. Here is a perspective that I would like to share about how this pay it forward mentality works. The group spent the day cutting/ splitting over 20 cord of firewood to help out others in need. Lets just say that those 20 cords get sent out in face cord batches on average so that directly impact about 60 families. Each of those families probably uses 15 pieces of firewood in a day which means that their face cord of wood nets them about 19 days worth of heat/cooking. Extend that out across the 60 families and the charity group's one day of effort turns into 19 x 60 = 1140 days of positive impact on those families. That's what I call a charitable effort. CONGRATS TO ALL!!!

#2 The People - Hats off to Doug/Marcy for organizing and leading the effort to make this day happen. To everyone else we met and worked with from morning to evening we enjoyed the conversations and learning more about farms, businesses, and families. Nothing, but good people hanging out that day.

#3 The Food - WOW! Lets see where to start... Breakfast casserole, bacon, sticky buns, cake, bbq, chilli, beans, etc, etc AND PIES!!! By the way do I have to officially count the last piece of blackberry pie I took back to the hotel for a late night snack. Thanks to everyone that helped put together the spread throughout the day.

#4 The Equipment - The least important part of the day. You guys have some fun stuff. Doug you were right when you asked if I had ever seen/run ported saws. I'm not used to seeing chainsaws eat through wood like they did that day. I also now know where all the old saws go. You guys re-incarnate them as monster wood eating machines. As far as splitters go it was great to see the combination of kinetic and hydraulics. Had not had the chance to run a super split special edition before so that was a great opportunity to try it out. The hydraulic splitter was probably one of the nicer/biggest hydraulics I had ever seen. Workmanship/design was very good. You could see the effort that went into it and I still can't believe it was "home made". Finally, we tried to let anybody/everybody try out the Split Second unit throughout the day so we could get as much feedback as possible. We considered the day a great success from that standpoint. We received good/bad comments from all which is the honest feedback we were looking for. This will help us continue to improve our units going forward. We look forward to continuing the discussion in the future.

LASTLY
#5 Re-Read #1 because that is truly what they day was all about.

Thanks again for inviting us to participate.

Carl/Mike


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 28, 2014)

Carl & Mike, THANKS for those kinds words. The folks that worked so hard to help people they will never meet are truly angels covered in "man glitter" (sawdust)!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 28, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> View attachment 376330



Right on Marcy


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Nov 8, 2014)

We had a couple come get firewood yesterday and we made a delivery this morning, too. THANKS for making this happen!


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 9, 2014)

Update on the wood stacking. Did 9 pallets this week and only made a dent on the pile.



















Got the elevator chain unstuck. Will have some newer chain in a few weeks.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 9, 2014)

Your a machine Doug! Look forward to seeing you in a few weeks


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 9, 2014)

Doug, grind off the rivets holding the cross bar to the chain with your 4" angle grinder, beat the cross bar straight then you can use bolts with lock nuts to re-attach it. I had to do it to about half of the ones on my elevator when I got it. 

The guy I got it from had attempted to dump a bucket full of gravel on it thinking to move gravel into he horse barn. Needless to say, the chain broke, in 5 different places. Maybe if he would have let the gravel trickle from the bucket it would have worked.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Nov 11, 2014)

I just got off the phone with a gentleman we will be delivering firewood to on Sunday. He has ALS & lived with no heat last winter. He told me he wished he could thank all of the people that helped make this possible. I told him I would pass it on. So THANK YOU!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> I just got off the phone with a gentleman we will be delivering firewood to on Sunday. He has ALS & lived with no heat last winter. He told me he wished he could thank all of the people that helped make this possible. I told him I would pass it on. So THANK YOU!


He should be on the list of repeat delivery!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 11, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> I just got off the phone with a gentleman we will be delivering firewood to on Sunday. He has ALS & lived with no heat last winter. He told me he wished he could thank all of the people that helped make this possible. I told him I would pass it on. So THANK YOU!


 

Wow! No heat last winter! It's really awesome to know word is getting out and people are being helped! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Nov 11, 2014)

Do we need split more wood? Last winter, no heat, that sucks. I'm ready, winter GTG?


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 12, 2014)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> Wow! No heat last winter! It's really awesome to know word is getting out and people are being helped!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



New User Name. I like it. Was splitting wood today at my woodlot. A guy stopped to buy some wood. He was amazed by your splitter; just stared at it for a minute or two. Same thing happened this last weekend. Stopped at the Toyota dealer today also with the splitter in tow. A salesman came out and went on and on about your splitter. This happens to me all the time. I think I am going to start charging admission to see your splitter.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 12, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> New User Name. I like it. Was splitting wood today at my woodlot. A guy stopped to buy some wood. He was amazed by your splitter; just stared at it for a minute or two. Same thing happened this last weekend. Stopped at the Toyota dealer today also with the splitter in tow. A salesman came out and went on and on about your splitter. This happens to me all the time. I think I am going to start charging admission to see your splitter.



Name change was over due. Don't really race anymore and the number means nothing to me. Speaking if people talking about the splitter. I had a funny guy talk to me about my splitter a few weeks ago while getting fuel. Said about 10 or so years ago he built a 50+ ton splitter with a log lift. Said I took his idea.... He said my splitter is the first one he has seen with a lot lift. Told the guy it's nothing new and there's lots of them out there. Think he was still running on the sauce from the night before just I just went on my way. Defiantly was my excitement for the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 12, 2014)

Evening fellas, sure is cold here in Iowa!


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 12, 2014)

Might b 11deg wind chill but no white stuff like up north!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 12, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Might b 11deg wind chill but no white stuff like up north!!


I'll send some down just for you! [emoji12]


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 12, 2014)

Send it to cedar rapids......


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 12, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Might b 11deg wind chill but no white stuff like up north!!


 Were supposed to get some Saturday.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 13, 2014)

For me, I could wait a month until it is closer to Christmas before I see snow.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 13, 2014)

Flurries now.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2014)

Good mornin all.
things are still on for 28&29th.
got three big oaks to take down, then work on some smaller ones.
Prolly start around 8 both days ,coffee pot will b on so if any one wants to come early and BS and sip java ill b up.
see ya then


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2014)

What is your version of big? 

We taking down that lightning strike to the west in the pasture?


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes sir ,and two more like it.
Iwould say 36-40in,maybe more?


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2014)

Just a note ,we dont want anyone to feel obligated to come help.
Ronaldo and I were goin to b doin this anyway so we just wanted to invite anyone that wanted to come help and or play.
A play day with alittle work too!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes sir ,and two more like it.
> Iwould say 36-40in,maybe more?


OK that sounds like 395 wood!


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> OK that sounds like 395 wood!


Or 2188!


----------



## Woodburner2 (Nov 14, 2014)

You guys don't have to use code (395, 2188), you can simply say Stihl wood!


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2014)

Not!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2014)

Woodburner2 said:


> You guys don't have to use code (395, 2188), you can simply say Stihl wood!


You mean junk wood??


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 14, 2014)

Don't worry Stihl power will be on hand just in case. That is if I don't have to show up at work.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2014)

Stihl Stihl Stihl trying to start!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 14, 2014)

Got till next year to get it started as it worked so well this year that my basement is full already. [emoji41] [emoji123]


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 14, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes sir ,and two more like it.
> Iwould say 36-40in,maybe more?



Oh bigger bar stuff.  And I was thinking smaller equipment. Guess not. Playing with bigger wood! Yippee!


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 14, 2014)

Yup, there are a couple of big Oaks we have been wanting to get down and cut, so thought this would be a good time to do it.
The other trees we have in mind will be smaller----20 inch bar or so. I am looking forward to these two days to run some saws and see some of you guys again!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Yup, there are a couple of big Oaks we have been wanting to get down and cut, so thought this would be a good time to do it.
> The other trees we have in mind will be smaller----20 inch bar or so. I am looking forward to these two days to run some saws and see some of you guys again!!!!


Me too!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2014)

And then.......


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 14, 2014)

Mike that is some hilarious stuff!!!!
And.....that owl has been into something more potent than 2 stroke fumes.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Mike that is some hilarious stuff!!!!
> And.....that owl has been into something more potent than 2 stroke fumes.


 Prolly that VP fuel!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2014)

Couple more...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 14, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes sir ,and two more like it.
> Iwould say 36-40in,maybe more?


So ah..... Ummm... Yeah..., ummm... Can I claim the largest one??!!?? Biggest tree for the smallest guy right? It's only fare right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 14, 2014)

Small fella wanna make big boom... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2014)

U will have to settle that on Friday , ill b on the skidder.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Nov 16, 2014)

We made two deliveries today. Since February of this year, we have had 16 requests for firewood and have had enough wood to help all those families. We are very thankful for all our friends who help make this possible.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 16, 2014)

That's awesome to hear Marcy! The warm n fuzzy I had after that day just seems to never go away. Hope there's enough to help those in need all winter.....better tell Doug to stock pile more for next time just in case.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 17, 2014)

Marcy,
That firewood may go quickly if we keep having weather like this.......I thought November was still fall!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Nov 17, 2014)

Exactly, Ronaldo! Doug's been stacking like crazy, but that's a lot of wood to stack & dry out. I'm sure we'll be getting more calls this week with the freezing temps. We've seen some dire circumstances while delivering & it's teaching us to continue being thankful for all the blessings we have.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Nov 20, 2014)

Looking ahead to Thanksgiving, we are very thankful for all the volunteers who have come out and cut and split wood for some very deserving families. We thank all of our Firewood Helpers!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Nov 27, 2014)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! We are grateful for all you Firewood Helpers that work so hard to help others!


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 28, 2014)

We are grateful for all the help today. Hopefully everyone had fun. Looking forward to more tomorrow.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll be there to help buddy! Might be a little slow in the morning but looks to be a great day out! Give me a brownie and one of Keaton's mountain dew's and I'll run circles!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 28, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I'll be there to help buddy! Might be a little slow in the morning but looks to be a great day out! Give me a brownie and one of Keaton's mountain dew's and I'll run circles!!


We are kind of counting on that, bud!!!


----------



## stihlx8 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wish I was helping you guys. 16 hour shifts at work suck. Especially 3-11 and 11-7. Next year schedule more GTG days off. Be safe, looks like tomorrow is warmer.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 29, 2014)

. Few more pics from yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 29, 2014)

Just some Bobcat ballet going on today. [emoji41]


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 29, 2014)

Skidder in action. Cleaned off most of the trees on this little ridge. All were dead oak and ash and a couple hickories that were in the way. Added a lot to the pile today!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 30, 2014)

Sendin out a BIG thank you to all that came and helped friday and saturday.
We got a lot of wood pulled and split.
Hope everyone had fun.
thanks again for all the help guys and girls.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks like a new trend On AS Fire wood Party's


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 1, 2014)

Video of the barber chair oak tree on Friday.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2014)

Damn lucky he was!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 2, 2014)

That is why I don't cut trees down. That'd be WAY too close for me!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm just wondering why the back was cut before the face?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 2, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm just wondering why the back was cut before the face?


It wasn't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm just wondering why the back was cut before the face?


That was a scribe line John, I watched him put it there.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 2, 2014)

Some of the other pics from Saturday. I have a few others but need to reduce file size to post.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 2, 2014)

Wayne trying out the tool cat.




Skidding some trees. Maybe a glimpse of Keaton working?? 



Stopping the Bobcat Ballet for a pose. 



That's all I got. Will have to break out the GoPro for more next time.


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 2, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm just wondering why the back was cut before the face?


Plus the skidder was pullin from top of tree


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh I found this picture too. Some how it got on my phone.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

I had fun, threw a chain, plugged a bar tight, but sure was a good time in the process, especially getting to see all my friends and making a new one!


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 2, 2014)

My newest chainsaw accessory. 











COFFEE! !!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes sir!


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a bunch of new friends and all my saws run right now.


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 2, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> My newest chainsaw accessory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is NEAT! Where did you get it?


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 2, 2014)

Ordered orange Keurig from Bed Bath and Beyond. Husqvara sticker from Ebay. Use it in my work trailer.


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> He should be on the list of repeat delivery!


Yep taking another load to this guy this weekend. Said it was the best wood he ever had. Then two more other deliveries.

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Dec 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all of you wood cutting angels!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Dec 19, 2014)

This weekend we have 5 deliveries scheduled! Thanks to Doug & Stu for making the deliveries. THANK YOU to all of you who helped make this possible! We have made 21 deliveries since Feb. 2014. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Dec 19, 2014)

You guys are awesome!!!! It seems that we do all the fun work, and you guys do all the hard work! Hope you two have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 20, 2014)

The gentleman with ALS will be getting a double load in the trailer Sunday. Then drop the truck load off to another family on the way back home.

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you are spending time with the ones that you love!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year! 21 loads of wood were delivered in 2014. 2 loads are already scheduled for delivery in 2015! Blessings to you and your families.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to you and Doug as well as everyone else! May we cut and split more in 2015!!


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 3, 2015)

The final count for the fall charity cut is 15 stacked cord of wood. 

Picture of the last of the pile. Got a bigger belt conveyor for spring.

















tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the update info, Doug. How's your back??????
That is a lot of stacking on your own.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm a little (a LOT) biased, but I'm very proud of all his hard work.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 5, 2015)

My back gets stronger the more I stack.  Much better than the start of 2014. My cholesterol med was causing muscle weakness. Figured I stacked 50 cord last year. But I put the pallets next to the wood and just neatly arrange it on the pallets. To unload I strap the pallet to the pallet forks and dump into the truck or trailer. So I am only stacking/handling the wood once.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 5, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> My back gets stronger the more I stack.  Much better than the start of 2014. My cholesterol med was causing muscle weakness. Figured I stacked 50 cord last year. But I put the pallets next to the wood and just neatly arrange it on the pallets. To unload I strap the pallet to the pallet forks and dump into the truck or trailer. So I am only stacking/handling the wood once.


Work smart! Always a good idea.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 11, 2015)

We have delivered 3 truckloads of wood to families so far in 2015. There will be another Charity Cut in early May...date TBD.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello everyone. Wanted to put this out there. We are thinking of May 16th 2015 for our next charity cut. The wood pile is no more. But we still have 11 stacked pallets/loads from the fall charity cut and going fast. Hoping to get a head start on afternoon of May 15th. May is a hard month to plan around. Mothers day and Memorial day are both in May and then there is spring planting season for the farmers.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 16, 2015)

We'll keep that on the calendar for sure! Do you have more wood to cut built up yet?


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 16, 2015)

Not enough good wood built up. I do have a few nice Locust logs saved. Will be getting lots of Ash trees in the near future. Stu and Matt (Xtreme Tree) did some big willows this week. From what I read willow is junk for firewood. So I passed on the willows. \

The house we delivered to on Wed was out of wood and was burning 2 x 4 lumber from a demolition.


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. Knowing early helps with planning some of us need to do with work concerns. Cant wait.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 16, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Not enough good wood built up. I do have a few nice Locust logs saved. Will be getting lots of Ash trees in the near future. Stu and Matt (Xtreme Tree) did some big willows this week. From what I read willow is junk for firewood. So I passed on the willows.




There is no doubt Willow is very low in desirability for firewood. We tried burning some one winter and it did not go well. I now have a outdoor boiler so I am going to cut some Willow this spring and see how it burns next year. The last two nights I have been calling around looking for places to cut and I am striking out. There is some up around Cedar Rapids but it is all small stuff


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 16, 2015)

Too bad u dont live closer Bill,got lots of fence rows needin cleaned out!


----------



## Bill G (Jan 16, 2015)

There is so many folks here with outside boilers that the wood will get scarce. The neighbor just cleared a small ditch. There was enough timber in it to last me 5 years but they just piled it and burned it


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bill G said:


> There is so many folks here with outside boilers that the wood will get scarce. The neighbor just cleared a small ditch. There was enough timber in it to last me 5 years but they just piled it and burned it



I hate a blatant misuse of good firewood. They do that all the time on highway projects, they just pile it up and let it rot. There are a few fresh piles about 1/2 mile north on Highway 1 from I-80. They are working on a new road for the commercial area back there and they cut it straight through a forest.


----------



## olyman (Jan 16, 2015)

Bill G said:


> There is so many folks here with outside boilers that the wood will get scarce. The neighbor just cleared a small ditch. There was enough timber in it to last me 5 years but they just piled it and burned it


 dont that just snarl your hair???? before wood burning, who cared?? but now, hate to see waste!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 16, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> I hate a blatant misuse of good firewood. They do that all the time on highway projects, they just pile it up and let it rot. There are a few fresh piles about 1/2 mile north on Highway 1 from I-80. They are working on a new road for the commercial area back there and they cut it straight through a forest.


 yeah, and thru that forest, would have been some primo wood.............................


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 16, 2015)

No respect for trees. Waste not, want not. That happens around here to. No value put on natures fine work.


----------



## Jetterbug (Jan 16, 2015)

Hope to make it! Sounds like fun! )


----------



## Bill G (Jan 17, 2015)

olyman said:


> dont that just snarl your hair???? before wood burning, who cared?? but now, hate to see waste!!!!!!




Yes it does. These folks are good hard working farmers that still do things the old way like I do. For some reason none of them heat with wood and that is about 5 homesteads. They do spend the winter cutting hedge and selling posts


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 18, 2015)

I got it on my calendar!  I'm not going to miss the Spring one this time (I had plans in place last year). All the fun I had at the Fall Charity cut, I can't wait! Come'on May 16th!

If things work out Doug, I'll more then likely be down the 15th, if you have room for the fiberglass tent again. I'll burn some vacation time if I have to.

For anyone that hasn't been to one of these, you don't know what you are missing. Good food, good people, good time, great cause, it doesn't get much better! I'll be sure to get more video this time.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Jan 18, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> We are thinking of May 16th 2015 for our next charity cut.


 
Sooo ready!!!! Just got done putting in for pre-approved vacation for the 15th so I can have a long weekend at the Charity cut!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 18, 2015)

This isn't the best timing as I was hoping to head out to WV with the sxs for a week but I will do my best to be there. Is there room for a small camper?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 18, 2015)

We've got plenty of room for campers!


----------



## dave53223 (Jan 18, 2015)

I will be there. Any good motels in the area?


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes plenty of motels. Use zip code 50266 or 50265 to find them. 50266 is the Jordan Creek Mall which is 3 miles from our place.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Count me in Doug!


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to make one of these some day. Will know better as the date gets closer.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 28, 2015)

Hauling in the logs. Some very nice american red elm. Plus some hard maple and walnut.








Another load later today.

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 28, 2015)

How's Stu workin around the mud,and tearin up lawns?


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 28, 2015)

Lawns not so good. Stu is wanting cold weather to do a few bigger lawn jobs without to much damage.

These trees are from the water works in Winterset Iowa. Damaged during dreadging of Cedar Lake. They tied the dredge to the trees and stripped the lower bark. Very pretty lake. Taking down 20 more trees today. Going to be muddy getting out this afternoon. And I just washed the truck and trailer earlier in the week.


----------



## workshop (Jan 28, 2015)

Goldie and I are planning on being there, too. Lord willing and the creek don't rise.
Is it ok to set up our tent same place as last time?


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 28, 2015)

workshop said:


> Goldie and I are planning on being there, too. Lord willing and the creek don't rise.
> Is it ok to set up our tent same place as last time?



Yes it will be fine to setup your tent. I plan to come to one of your cuts this spring. Will be nice to see you and Goldie. 

This afternoons load was a bunch of straight 10 to 12" logs. Had to drive it like I stole it to get up the muddy hill from the lake.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 28, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Yes it will be fine to setup your tent. I plan to come to one of your cuts this spring. Will be nice to see you and Goldie.
> 
> This afternoons load was a bunch of straight 10 to 12" logs. Had to drive it like I stole it to get up the muddy hill from the lake.



Sounds about perfect for the bucking/splitting trailer setup.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 28, 2015)

MMMmmmmmm Charity cut wood!! 


I bet the mini gets/makes some mud in the lawn with the weather being like is it as well. Just think if it had knobs on it instead of a smooth track. I'd still run it thought!


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 28, 2015)

Stu put the regular tracks on the mini for snow removal and then did some tree work. The knob tracks messed the chipping area up bad. 

Stu has been quitting in the afternoon when the ground thaws. Just causes to much damage.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, still must be nice. My tracks burned with my atv when it caught on fire about a week and a half ago, while I was out for a nightly stroll. Waiting on insurance to see what they do.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2015)

Bring that walnut to the spring gtg, I have a band mill lined up!


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 29, 2015)

Pulled out the walnut.








Second load of logs. To muddy today. Didn't freeze overnight. 






tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 12, 2015)

We received two phone calls today requesting firewood. With these frigid temperatures, it's a good reminder to be thankful for our blessings. Not everyone has the luxury of living in a warm home. THANK YOU to everyone who volunteers their time, hard work and money into this great cause. We are making a difference!


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 5, 2015)

Bump, so we don't forget. Is there a list of people coming to this?


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 5, 2015)

No list yet. The log pile is getting bigger. Got a very big load of nice limb wood last week. Get rid of this snow and the tree guys will be back to work.

Update. Got the chains fixed on the Kewanee elevator. Took out a link of each side and added chain guards on the side. Took an old truck mud flap and made some brackets to cover the chain. Took off the wagon hopper but need to ad some ballast. Bit tippy. Also testing out a electric motor for the elevator. 

The newer conveyor is bigger than I thought. I was told it is 60ft and it would not fit in my 60ft long shop. Not even close.

Edit later. Got to help the Mrs.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Mar 5, 2015)

Let's do start a list...and ideas for lunch!  Did you guys like the pulled pork???


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 5, 2015)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Let's do start a list...and ideas for lunch!  Did you guys like the pulled pork???


 
1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2


Yes I like pulled pork!! Dam now I'm hungry for it!! Pile looking good Doug! Can't wait to devour it with the toys! SO looking forward to this weekend....that I had some other plans that I cancelled to make it there. If you are in any doubt thinking about attending, do it, cause you won't be disappointed!! 

Are the boys from Split Second Splitters coming back this year? They were great last year! Hope to see them back.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 5, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 5, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 5, 2015)

Only thing I care about on the main menu is the Peanut Butter cookies!!!!


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 5, 2015)

I will do it for him

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 6, 2015)

Log pile so far. These are nice size for bucking. Two rows of logs and start of another row.






















tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 6, 2015)

I heard there would be pulled pork? Count me in!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 6, 2015)

You know I'm game. Tent cot and all!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm game! Pullded pork sounds great!


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 6, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Thomas!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't see a Hinerman on that list.....


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 6, 2015)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> I don't see a Hinerman on that list.....


True DAT!


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 6, 2015)

Stihl x8 +1
Don't know how to do this list thing on this phone.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 6, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Stihl x8 +1
> Don't know how to do this list thing on this phone.


There's Nate! Bringing the hoe this time?


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 6, 2015)

If you want. Thought it might be helpful.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol, its not up to me!


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 6, 2015)

Coming to Chelsea to learn how to run a saw. So I will be ready for Waukee.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> There's Nate! Bringing the hoe this time?



From our last PM Nate was bringing the hoe and maybe a new log grabber setup.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 6, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree +1


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 6, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodburner2
> 3) stihl livin
> 4) husqy lover
> ...


Cee Cee too?


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Cee Cee too?



Mrs sam-tip recruited her friend Alice to help in the kitchen. I am taking the entire week off work to prepare and Mrs O is taking May 15th off for baking PB cookies. 

Again the door price will be your choice of work gloves. Also was give some pocket knives if you like.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 6, 2015)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> I don't see a Hinerman on that list.....


 
Not sure yet. It is a long way for me to travel.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 6, 2015)

Mark and I are certainly planning on coming and will probably bring Jess and Keaten. Will depend some on the weather and farmwork, but should be able to peel away for a day!
That pile of logs look like a lot of fun to guys that like to run saws(and split).


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 6, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Mark and I are certainly planning on coming and will probably bring Jess and Keaten. Will depend some on the weather and farmwork, but should be able to peel away for a day!
> That pile of logs look like a lot of fun to guys that like to run saws(and split).


Oh no... Not the Slave driver...


----------



## workshop (Mar 6, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Not sure yet. It is a long way for me to travel.


Come on, Thomas. Goldie and I are going. I'm taking 14th and 15th off. Might just have to come up Thursday.
I know Goldie will help with cooking.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 6, 2015)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> Oh no... Not the Slave driver...


Awwwww chit! There goes extended breaks! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 6, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree +1
14)WKEND LUMBERJAK !!! +2??? I will try to drag a guy from Halls Mo. with me.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 6, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree +1
14)WKEND LUMBERJAK !!! +2??? I will try to drag a guy from Halls Mo. with me.
15) Ronaldo +3


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 6, 2015)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> Oh no... Not the Slave driver...





GM_Grimmy said:


> Awwwww chit! There goes extended breaks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


Jess just loves working and hanging out with you guys!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 7, 2015)

No chili for Nathan!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 8, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree
14)WKEND LUMBERJAK !!! +2??? I will try to drag a guy from Halls Mo. with me.
15) Ronaldo +3
16)dave53223


----------



## dave53223 (Mar 8, 2015)

Put me on the list.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Dave! It'll be nice to see you again!


----------



## nstueve (Mar 8, 2015)

Where is the dislike button when I need it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Mar 8, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree
14)WKEND LUMBERJAK !!! +2??? I will try to drag a guy from Halls Mo. with me.
15) Ronaldo +3
16)dave53223
17) nstueve



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husqy lover (Mar 12, 2015)

Hedgerow is going to miss a good time


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 13, 2015)

Added some nice elm logs to the log pile this week. Then set the trunk piece out with other big stuff.














tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 13, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Added some nice elm logs to the log pile this week. Then set the trunk piece out with other big stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elm, huh, that ought to be heavy...........and stringy! Especially when green.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 13, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Added some nice elm logs to the log pile this week. Then set the trunk piece out with other big stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ronaldo said:


> Elm, huh, that ought to be heavy...........and stringy! Especially when green.




That will give the splitters a work out. Might be quicker to noodle those.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 14, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That will give the splitters a work out. Might be quicker to noodle those.


Sounds like you just need a big hydro to take care of those!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 14, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Sounds like you just need a big hydro to take care of those!



Yes a big hydro would be nice. I have a skid steer hydro but not the same. Maybe something with a log lift. But the only one I know of just got sold.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 14, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Yes a big hydro would be nice. I have a skid steer hydro but not the same. Maybe something with a log lift. But the only one I know of just got sold.


I heard rumors that's there'd be another one down there. will have to wait and see.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 14, 2015)

Did the #5 splitter travel very far? #4 is way down in Oklahoma.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 14, 2015)

I only know somewhere in Wisconsin. Alex could tell you more. I know someone got a dam nice splitter though!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 19, 2015)

Second load today









Third double load today







tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 19, 2015)

Quite the haul Doug! Stu kept you awfully busy today!!!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 19, 2015)

This is Stu and the stump of the 75 year old ash.

Plus there was plenty of hard maple.


tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 19, 2015)

Bringing the big Ash down. It was a busy day loading and hauling wood. nstueve even stopped by with some repaired saws.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 27, 2015)

Better view of growing log pile. Moved a bunch of trees for more room.







tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is that all the trees? What are we going to do in the afternoon?


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 27, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Is that all the trees? What are we going to do in the afternoon?



No it is not all of the trees. Just the limb wood.


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 27, 2015)

That's good. I was afraid we would have to eat and bs all afternoon!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 27, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Better view of growing log pile. Moved a bunch of trees for more room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great, Doug! We have already been talking about this cut and getting excited, it is fun and like the idea of helping others.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 27, 2015)

My daughter thinks she wants to come this year, but she wants to help u Marcy. She ask me if that would be ok. I said sure , and I'd bet Marcy won't refuse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Mar 27, 2015)

Of course she can come & I never turn down a helper!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Of course she can come & I never turn down a helper!!


Looks like my oldest Jana will be coming this time. I picked up safety glasses for her sensitive eyes!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 2, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree
14)Ronaldo +3
15) dave53223
16)nstueve


Have to remove my name my niece and nephew are graduating High School that day. should see everyone at oakfest.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 4, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have to remove my name my niece and nephew are graduating High School that day. should see everyone at oakfest.



Bummer. See you at the Iowa GTG. Brought in 5 more loads of wood this week. Almost doubled the wood piles.


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok, so we have enough wood til 1 pm. Then what are we gonna do??? Sounds like a lotta work needin done right there.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 4, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Ok, so we have enough wood til 1 pm. Then what are we gonna do??? Sounds like a lotta work needin done right there.


Sit around the camp fire, exchange stories and such......doesn't get much better than that! Actually really looking forward to it. Come on May!!! I'm ready!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 4, 2015)

Last load was a pin oak. 


















The third row of small logs.





tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2015)

That's a lot of trips to the hoe with the mini!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> That's a lot of trips to the hoe with the mini!


And you will enjoy every trip!

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2015)

You know me too well!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 4, 2015)

Dang, it may take two charity cuts to get through that pile.


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 4, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Second load today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you use to load those logs on the truck and trailer?


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 4, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> Dang, it may take two charity cuts to get through that pile.



I agree....maybe more


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 5, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> What do you use to load those logs on the truck and trailer?




Most of the time we load truck and trailer with Stu's mini. It is Vermeer S800tx with Branch Manager grapple or pallet forks. I found Stu's mini in Oklahoma City at the Vermeer dealer. Rate lift is 800 lbs and tipping is 2800 lbs. Now using smooth track to protect the lawns. It is a tank. Lots of pulling power and then pivot to feed the chipper. Stu claims it does the work of 3 or 4 people and is never late or sick (hangover).
















Saturday I used my Bobcat Toolcat with a heavy duty grapple. It is rated for 2000 lb lift.

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 5, 2015)

I am going to unwatch this thread It is depressing.


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 5, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I am going to unwatch this thread It is depressing.



I know and I agree. The tractor, skid steer, mini-skid steer, dump truck, etc. posts/threads are depressing. It is just me, my saws, 2 wheel barrows, a dolly, and a non-dumping 16 ft trailer. I envy the heavy equipment owners for sure. 

Happy Easter everybody....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 5, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> I know and I agree. The tractor, skid steer, mini-skid steer, dump truck, etc. posts/threads are depressing. It is just me, my saws, 2 wheel barrows, a dolly, and a non-dumping 16 ft trailer. I envy the heavy equipment owners for sure.
> 
> Happy Easter everybody....


its not that, I can't make this one.


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 5, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> its not that, I can't make this one.



My bad. Gotcha now. I do recall your post about not being able to attend. That sucks too.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 5, 2015)

A different update. Count eight pies in the freeze saved for the charity cut.

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## dave53223 (Apr 5, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> A different update. Count eight pies in the freeze saved for the charity cut.
> 
> tappa talk samsung note 2


I like pie.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 5, 2015)

My gpa told me in my younger days that he only liked 2 kinds of pie.
I thinked about that and new he liked 3 for sure ,so i asked him.
He said as he was laughin,2 kinds ,hot and cold!!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 6, 2015)

May 16th is on my calendar!
1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree
14)Ronaldo +3
15) dave53223
16)nstueve
17) Vic


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 6, 2015)

Total log pile.









I must admit I want to start cutting the pile up already. Was hoping workshop would be having a cut this spring. Not long till Iowa gtg however.



tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 6, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Total log pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!! You are going to need lots of splitters.....and cutters/buckers for that matter.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 6, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> May 16th is on my calendar!
> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodburner2
> 3) stihl livin
> ...


18)hoskvarna


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 15, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> 18)hoskvarna


 
Fixed for a ride to the top:

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) stihl livin
4) husqy lover
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree
14)Ronaldo +3
15) dave53223
16)nstueve
17) Vic
18) Hoskvarna


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 16, 2015)

Husqy lover and I must bow out on this one. He just found out he has his girls that weekend. 

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) 
4) 
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree
14)Ronaldo +3
15) dave53223
16)nstueve
17) Vic
18) Hoskvarna


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2015)

Boooooo


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry mike but we will hopefully make one this fall if Doug has plans on having one.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 27, 2015)

After this last weekend's G2G, I am ready for better weather and more trigger time... looking forward to this next event


----------



## workshop (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm just bringing 2 saws











Ok, maybe more.


----------



## awol (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks I may be able to make it if nothing bends, breaks, twists, or comes undone between now and then. One of the little hoodlums will be in tow.
1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) awol
4) 
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu and Matt Extreme Tree
14)Ronaldo +3
15) dave53223
16)nstueve
17) Vic
18) Hoskvarna


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 27, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) awol +1
4)
5) Time's Standing Stihl
6) Workshop + 1
7) Homelite 410
8) srcarr52
9) AE metal werx
10) Sam-Tip
11)Mrs Sam-Tip +1 (Alice)
12) Stihlx8 +1
13) Stu, Matt and Steve xtreme Tree
14)Ronaldo +3
15) dave53223
16)nstueve
17) Vic
18) Hoskvarna
19) Jetmd +1


Address 3340 Ashworth Rd
Waukee, Iowa
Just check Google maps and it is updated. You can see the pile from last falls Charity cut. Neat!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 27, 2015)

Chet and AWOL! Good times to come fo sho!


----------



## jetmd (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh yah, I will do my best to make it fun!

If we can work hard and have fun it is a Win-Win for Brenda and I.

See you all soon.......


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 30, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Oh yah, I will do my best to make it fun!
> 
> If we can work hard and have fun it is a Win-Win for Brenda and I.
> 
> See you all soon.......


It is hard work and good fun, very satisfying in many ways. I love to run saws, but cookie cutting just isnt my thing(at a GTG I realize thats the only way to make the wood last). I would much rather be cutting firewood length and getting something done!!! Then we get to split! I am getting excited already!!!


----------



## workshop (May 1, 2015)

Doug, would it be ok for us to come up Thursday? We probably won't be there until about 5 pm.


----------



## sam-tip (May 1, 2015)

workshop said:


> Doug, would it be ok for us to come up Thursday? We probably won't be there until about 5 pm.



Yes. Warning I might be working on my list of things to finish to getting ready. Or I might be hauling more longs in. Stu is taking out 25 big Ash trees that week. Just hauled in a very large maple with nice long limbs yesterday. I had the logs stacked about 3ft above the trailer. I was able to get the entire tree in one load.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 1, 2015)

Need help hauling? Might be able to come early.


----------



## sam-tip (May 1, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Need help hauling? Might be able to come early.



Should be ok. I only get a few hours notice anyway. Plus it is only 12 minutes from the house. Also depends on weather.


I need to start a list for food items.

stihlx8 is down for sticky bun for the morning. If not let me know.

We started making a list last night for what we think were going to have and need. If you have a talent for a special dish and want to bring it let us know. Hoping to double check the list and post it up.

PS We now have a 52 cup coffee maker. Just need to fill it up.

sam-tip and Mrs sam-tip (Doug and Marcy)


----------



## Homelite410 (May 1, 2015)

Smoked bologna again? Doug, may we use the treager?


----------



## sam-tip (May 1, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Smoked bologna again? Doug, may we use the treager?



Yes the treager is available.


----------



## workshop (May 1, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Yes. Warning I might be working on my list of things to finish to getting ready. Or I might be hauling more longs in. Stu is taking out 25 big Ash trees that week. Just hauled in a very large maple with nice long limbs yesterday. I had the logs stacked about 3ft above the trailer. I was able to get the entire tree in one load.


After we get the tent set up, we are ready to help.


----------



## maulhead (May 1, 2015)

I see spot 4)_________

Is blank, you guys leaving that open for me?

If this was a little closer, I'd come over, sounds like a ton of fun!!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 1, 2015)

maulhead said:


> I see spot 4)_________
> 
> Is blank, you guys leaving that open for me?
> 
> If this was a little closer, I'd come over, sounds like a ton of fun!!


Be nice to see you again and visit a little more!!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 1, 2015)

Matt.... that long drive will be worth it when you get some of Marcy's Peanut Butter cookies!

Doug- you got that new conveyor ready to go???


----------



## sam-tip (May 1, 2015)

Conveyors are ready.


----------



## Mike Gott (May 1, 2015)

The more I read these post the more I think I want to go.....decisions.... Decisions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (May 1, 2015)

It's work but it's fun and worth the effort!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (May 1, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> The more I read these post the more I think I want to go.....decisions.... Decisions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on down Mike, great group of people and one save driver named Jess.....[emoji5]


----------



## Mike Gott (May 1, 2015)

I'll see if I can talk Tim into going, quite a drive by myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 2, 2015)

Good morning, everyone!  

Doug & I went over our menus for the Charity Cut on the 15th & here's what we're going to have...

FRIDAY NIGHT:
*Please bring your own meat to grill 
*chips
*salads 
*pie
*PB cookies/brownies
*pop/water

SATURDAY BREAKFAST:
*egg casseroles
*French toast casserole
*4 lbs bacon
*4 lbs sausage patties
*COFFEE!!!!
*2 gallons orange juice
*rolls from Nate

SATURDAY LUNCH:
*pulled pork sandwiches
*cheesy hash brown casseroles
*corn casserole
*chips
*salads
*pie
*PB cookies/brownies
*pop/water

SATURDAY NIGHT:
*whatever's left! HAHAHA!!!! 

_People have been asking what to bring....here's what we could use!_
*your own meat to grill Friday night
*8 bags of chips
*2 gallons of orange juice
*4 lbs of bacon
*4 lbs of sausage
*buns for pork sandwiches (roughly 70 buns)

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP! This will be another great event & we're excited to have you all over!

Here's the link to our Facebook page if you haven't seen it!
_https://www.facebook.com/FirewoodHelper_
_
*HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!
~Mrs. Sam-Tip*_


----------



## Homelite410 (May 2, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I'll see if I can talk Tim into going, quite a drive by myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wky is quite a drive...


----------



## jetmd (May 2, 2015)

I got the sausage covered!!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 2, 2015)

Thanks, jetmd! We appreciate the help!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 2, 2015)

I will bring 2lb bacon&2or3 packages of deer sausage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 2, 2015)

Thanks, Hosk!  You guys are GREAT!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 2, 2015)

Put Jess and me down for a gallon of OJ, deer sticks and some chips. We'll bring some buns for sandwiches, too.
Marcy, did you say that you have a big coffee pot now?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 2, 2015)

Yes! Doug got a 52 cup pot! Thanks for pitching in!


----------



## maulhead (May 2, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Be nice to see you again and visit a little more!!



Well it might be possible, I need to go to Council Bluffs sometime before the 1st week of June. If I can coordinate that trip, with this Charity Cut, that would get me pretty close mileage wise. Will keep you posted.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 3, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Conveyors are ready.


PLURAL?


----------



## cuttinties (May 3, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodburner2
> 3) awol +1
> 4)
> ...


You can tentatively put me on the list. Weather is going to play a role in whether I make it or not. If it rains as much as it's supposed to this week I may have to work. Stuck trucks don't make us money.


----------



## sam-tip (May 3, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> PLURAL?


Yes conveyors. The big one was rated for 3000 bushel an hour. I changed the gear boxes to slow it down 1/4 speed. Just need to remove the top covers. The belt is sensitive to UV light.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 3, 2015)

Do u need my hydro splitter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2015)

Looks like Alan and I will be there Saturday morning sometime..
Barring any issues..
We got plenty of splitters up there?


----------



## sam-tip (May 3, 2015)

Could use a couple good speedy hydro splitters.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 3, 2015)

I'll figure on bringing mine unless u find one closer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (May 3, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Could use a couple good speedy hydro splitters.


Yes that would not be mine!! Good one Doug!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 3, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Could use a couple good speedy hydro splitters.


 Mikes splitter is called a lickity splitter, right?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (May 3, 2015)

Yes sir buddeh!


----------



## sam-tip (May 3, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Mikes splitter is called a lickity splitter, right?!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes lickity split. With auto return.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 3, 2015)

That's my favorite feature of it!!


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2015)

Did some testing of the Kewanee conveyor on Sunday. Plugged it twice but didn't break anything. The perfect length piece of wood will come back through the bottom. Need to cut some clean out holes in the bottom. I really like have splits fall into conveyor.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 4, 2015)

Maybe if you still have the hopper you could make another split where a couple splitters could dump into that, then the hopper will dump into the other conveyor, ect.

If I only had more room, I'd have me a conveyor!

Looks good Doug! Can't wait to try it out. Come on 16th, just get here!


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2015)

I still have the hopper. But it would need some work. Could not get the chain tight because the bearing mount was broken.

Hopper is on the left. Then some of the big wood. Plan to bring big wood down to size with skid steer.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2015)

Do we need any large bar saws? Like over 28" for this pile Doug?


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 4, 2015)

Hope so! I need to put some time on muh 661


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Hope so! I need to put some time on muh 661


Cool!
I can leave all the big bars at the house...
I think I'll just bring JD green with 20" bars... Saves room in the truck that way.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 4, 2015)

Doug usually has some pretty big logs laying around, bring whatever you like. Don't let me slow you down!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2015)

Won't slow me a bit..
I'll bring the green.. 
And run a splitter.. 

A lot...


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2015)

Lots of 8 to 14 inch to keep us busy. If you want to run something bigger plenty of giant logs to work on. Biggest is 36 to 38 inch trunks.


----------



## Hinerman (May 4, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Lots of 8 to 14 inch to keep us busy. If you want to run something bigger plenty of giant logs to work on. Biggest is 36 to 38 inch trunks.



My mouth is watering reading this thread...


----------



## workshop (May 4, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> My mouth is watering reading this thread...


Thomas,







Dude,











You've gotta come, man.









Seriously.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> My mouth is watering reading this thread...


Bait is moving....

Getting ready to set the hook!!


----------



## workshop (May 4, 2015)

Nine days and counting. 




Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 4, 2015)

workshop said:


> Nine days and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bringing the 650 for you Steve!


----------



## workshop (May 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Bringing the 650 for you Steve!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Bringing the 650 for you Steve!


We get to put it to work on the log stand??


----------



## Homelite410 (May 4, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm maybe.....


----------



## workshop (May 5, 2015)

8 days and counting.


----------



## awol (May 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> We get to put it to work on the log stand??


 Nooooo!!


Hinerman said:


> My mouth is watering reading this thread...


 All you have to do is make it to Matt's Saturday morning!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 5, 2015)

awol said:


> Nooooo!!
> 
> All you have to do is make it to Matt's Saturday morning!


Nooooooooooo you need to come night before!!!!!


----------



## Mike Gott (May 5, 2015)

Do you cut on Friday to or is that the big BS session 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (May 5, 2015)

Friday is safety meeting..... And curring.... If your early nuff!


----------



## cuttinties (May 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like Alan and I will be there Saturday morning sometime..
> Barring any issues..
> We got plenty of splitters up there?


Rectum a feller could hitch a ride in the bed of your truck?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 5, 2015)

cuttinties said:


> Rectum a feller could hitch a ride in the bed of your truck?


Shoot Alan a text. He's my ride up there..


----------



## cuttinties (May 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Shoot Alan a text. He's my ride up there..


10-4 rubber ducky.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 5, 2015)

Thomas might be going.. I think he's stewing on it..


----------



## workshop (May 5, 2015)

Carl, are you coming too?


----------



## cuttinties (May 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Thomas might be going.. I think he's stewing on it..


It'd be good for him to stretch his sea legs.


----------



## workshop (May 5, 2015)

Come on, Thomas. You KNOW you want to.


----------



## jetmd (May 5, 2015)

Thomas, if you can make it to KC by mid day Friday you can ride with Brenda and I.
Will be returning Sunday morning. Just a thought.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 5, 2015)

Come on Thomas!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 5, 2015)

Bunch of enablers....


----------



## Homelite410 (May 5, 2015)

Instigators


----------



## Hedgerow (May 5, 2015)

Something er's...


----------



## maulhead (May 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Something er's...



perspective-er's


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 6, 2015)

Bunch of wanna be loggers.


----------



## Vic Hyman (May 6, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Bunch of wanna be loggers.


And dammed proud of it!


----------



## sam-tip (May 6, 2015)

Stu took down 5 nice Ash trees today and dropped off two dump trailer loads of logs. 20 more trees to go on this town home project. Planning for 6 good size Ash tree tomorrow. No shortage of logs to cut.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 6, 2015)

You guys make me cry, all that beautiful wood


----------



## sam-tip (May 6, 2015)

Sad is the town home association has all Ash trees. 75 total. Nice big trees shading the entire street on both sides. It is going to look empty. EAB


----------



## stihlx8 (May 6, 2015)

That is sad. Trees make the city.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 6, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Sad is the town home association has all Ash trees. 75 total. Nice big trees shading the entire street on both sides. It is going to look empty. EAB


They putting out large replacements?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 6, 2015)

They need gum ball trees..
Nuthin kills those...
Lol..


----------



## workshop (May 6, 2015)

Yeah, it is a shame to loose such magnificent trees. But apparently the trees were going to go anyway. What would have been a real shame is if they were going to be ground into chips, then into a landfill or pressed into little logs. Only to wind up on a store shelf. Doug and Marcy's solution works the best.


----------



## workshop (May 6, 2015)

What hurts down here is landowners will push trees into a pile, let them set for a couple of years, then set fire to them. I understand their need to have more grassland for cattle and other farm operations. But, for God's sake, let me come in and get the usable firewood out of it first. There really are people out there that desperately need it.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 6, 2015)

Agreed.. If we don't waste it today, we probably won't need it later..


----------



## stihlx8 (May 6, 2015)

Firewood or lumber. Don't waste what mother nature has been kind enough to provide us. Burning good wood in piles is shameful. Happens around here alot too.


----------



## sam-tip (May 6, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> They putting out large replacements?



Planting some replacements. Planting 3-4" trunk size trees. But nursery trees are going for top dollar thanks to EAB.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 6, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Planting some replacements. Planting 3-4" trunk size trees. But nursery trees are going for top dollar thanks to EAB.


That's why I was wondering..
Good trees ain't cheap, and these folks ain't got 40 years to wait!!


----------



## workshop (May 7, 2015)

6 days and counting.



















You guys thought I forgot, didn't you.


----------



## sam-tip (May 8, 2015)

A look at the ash trees before cutting them down today. The property will look very different once gone. I have been gone all week. Lots of logs sorting for me when I get home.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 8, 2015)

Will anyone coming to the charity cut be bringing a medium sized echo? Like 590 600 ish? I'd like to take some measurements.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 8, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Will anyone coming to the charity cut be bringing a medium sized echo? Like 590 600 ish? I'd like to take some measurements.



Alan has one or the other.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 8, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> A look at the ash trees before cutting them down today. The property will look very different once gone. I have been gone all week. Lots of logs sorting for me when I get home.


That sure is a shame that they need to be removed. Loosing lots of shade and beauty.


----------



## awol (May 8, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Will anyone coming to the charity cut be bringing a medium sized echo? Like 590 600 ish? I'd like to take some measurements.


 I'll bring one.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 8, 2015)

will we need this to cool off with?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 9, 2015)

One week from today we'll have a big hot breakfast waiting for you guys! 

Breakfast at 7:00am , lunch at noon! 

Bring your appetite....oh, and some saws, I guess....


----------



## Ronaldo (May 9, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> will we need this to cool off with?


I hope not. Looking for a nice day with a few clouds and in the 60's. That would be about right, I think.


----------



## sam-tip (May 9, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> will we need this to cool off with?


I also hope not because of heat. But will it blow saw dust away? Forecast is for mid 70's for temp. For me 55 - 60 would be ideal.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 9, 2015)

Yes Doug, it will pin the gov @ wide open when on full throttle!


----------



## sam-tip (May 9, 2015)

Can you stand in front of it to blow off the wood chips from your clothing.


----------



## sam-tip (May 9, 2015)

Not long now. Stu delivered 4 dump trailer loads of nice logs this week. Should have been more but got rained out Thursday.


----------



## dave53223 (May 9, 2015)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> One week from today we'll have a big hot breakfast waiting for you guys!
> 
> Breakfast at 7:00am , lunch at noon!
> 
> Bring your appetite....oh, and some saws, I guess....


I have to many saws to bring. I need to sell some.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 9, 2015)

dave53223 said:


> I have to many saws to bring. I need to sell some.


What have you got for sale?


----------



## workshop (May 10, 2015)

Time to get everything organized and ready to load Wednesday evening. Heading north Thursday.


----------



## dave53223 (May 10, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> What have you got for sale?


Stihl 026 pro
Stihl 041 av farm boss
Poulan micro 25 deluxe


----------



## Homelite410 (May 10, 2015)

That 026 is minty!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 10, 2015)

dave53223 said:


> Stihl 026 pro
> Stihl 041 av farm boss
> Poulan micro 25 deluxe


Dave, what are you going to cut your wood with? I thought you used that 026 a lot.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 10, 2015)

Tree monkey 562 is my bet!


----------



## maulhead (May 10, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Tree monkey 562 is my bet!



are those good runners?


----------



## workshop (May 10, 2015)

dave53223 said:


> Stihl 026 pro
> Stihl 041 av farm boss
> Poulan micro 25 deluxe


How much for the Farm Boss?


----------



## Homelite410 (May 10, 2015)

562? Ported 562? Or a Tree Monkey 562?


----------



## dave53223 (May 10, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Dave, what are you going to cut your wood with? I thought you used that 026 a lot.


Stihl ms362cm-r


----------



## dave53223 (May 10, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Tree monkey 562 is my bet!


That might be my next choice.


----------



## dave53223 (May 10, 2015)

workshop said:


> How much for the Farm Boss?


I am starting at $225.0o


----------



## dave53223 (May 10, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> 562? Ported 562? Or a Tree Monkey 562?


Tree monkey or Wicked work saws. I have not decided yet.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 10, 2015)

maulhead said:


> Well it might be possible, I need to go to Council Bluffs sometime before the 1st week of June. If I can coordinate that trip, with this Charity Cut, that would get me pretty close mileage wise. Will keep you posted.




Well.....did you figure out if you could pencil it in?? I wont make you do any testing......I promise!


----------



## Vic Hyman (May 11, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> will we need this to cool off with?


 
Point this thing at the bonfire and STAND BACK!


----------



## sam-tip (May 11, 2015)

The local dealer wants us to demo one the these small articulating loader. Should be fun.

http://us.multione.com/ 



Don't know which one it will be yet.

Edit it is the SL840P rated to lift 3000 lbs 120 inches high. Weight is 3300 lbs. 87 inches long and 50 inches wide.


----------



## workshop (May 11, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> The local dealer wants us to demo one the these small articulating loader. Should be fun.
> 
> http://us.multione.com/
> 
> Don't know which one it will be yet.


Does he want us to test one out, or demolition it?
Let me run it. If it doesn't break, it's got to be good.


----------



## workshop (May 11, 2015)

TWO days and counting!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 11, 2015)

workshop said:


> TWO days and counting!


Saturday is more than 2 days away......according to my smart phone math. Come on Friday!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## workshop (May 11, 2015)

We're coming up Thursday.


----------



## maulhead (May 12, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Well.....did you figure out if you could pencil it in?? I wont make you do any testing......I promise!



i'm trying,,, is about all I can say for sure! 

yeah no testing, dont even wanna race stuff's,,, kind took some of the fun out of it all, for me at least,, testing,,, pfffttt


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 12, 2015)

maulhead said:


> i'm trying,,, is about all I can say for sure!
> 
> yeah no testing, dont even wanna race stuff's,,, kind took some of the fun out of it all, for me at least,, testing,,, pfffttt



I bet it did that whole thread and everything has turned into a mess.
You need to come. It is a lot of fun. 


Wish graduation was the following week.


----------



## sam-tip (May 12, 2015)

Just hauled in the last of the 25 Ash trees. 6 loads total. The town home association has 48 more Ash trees to remove at a later date. Now to set the trailer with stands and line up the conveyors. Then clean out the garage. 

I think I can save the hoper from the Kewanee conveyor. Just need to find a slower working electric motor. I think my 3400 rpm motor is to fast.


----------



## sam-tip (May 12, 2015)

Better view of log piles.


----------



## workshop (May 12, 2015)

Looks like a couple of hours work.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 12, 2015)

workshop said:


> Looks like a couple of hours work.


Yep.. Have a spot ready for old scrap Iron... We'll tow it up Saturday morning...


----------



## Mike Gott (May 12, 2015)

That's looks like a good time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (May 12, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Yep.. Have a spot ready for old scrap Iron... We'll tow it up Saturday morning...




Yes we will need it. Assuming you mean splitter.


----------



## Whitespider (May 12, 2015)

Looks like I ain't gonna' make it 
I'm workin' in Rock Valley this week, and it looks like we won't be home till late Friday.
After being on the road all week I just ain't gonna' be able... got too much family "stuff" to catch up on.
*


----------



## Hedgerow (May 12, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Yes we will need it. Assuming you mean splitter.


Yup..
I'll bring the 4 way wedge..
If there's a lot of 8-16" stuff, we'll make a big pile..


----------



## stihlx8 (May 12, 2015)

How many splitters are coming? I want to be done by noon so we can a nap after lunch.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 12, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Looks like I ain't gonna' make it
> I'm workin' in Rock Valley this week, and it looks like we won't be home till late Friday.
> After being on the road all week I just ain't gonna' be able... got too much family "stuff" to catch up on.
> *


That sucks.. 
You coulda got some scrap iron, high volume splitter perspective!!
You could make a years worth of firewood in about 6 hours...


----------



## sam-tip (May 12, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> How many splitters are coming? I want to be done by noon so we can a nap after lunch.




Total of four splitters so far. 
my two super splits
Hedgerow scrap iron
Hoskvarna hydro splitter

Then I also have my skid steer splitter for busting down large stuff.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 13, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Total of four splitters so far.
> my two super splits
> Hedgerow scrap iron
> Hoskvarna hydro splitter
> ...


Can't help with splitters
Mine goes on 3pt.


----------



## nstueve (May 13, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Sorry mike but we will hopefully make one this fall if Doug has plans on having one.


I'm planning on one at my place if all goes well this summer... 

10/17/15
Indianola IA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop (May 13, 2015)

Loading the truck tonight. Be on the road heading north by 8am Thursday.​Making a stop at Harrisonville (secret honey hole) then another stop at St. Joe.


----------



## sam-tip (May 13, 2015)

Got the conveyors setup. Ran a few pieces of wood up the conveyors. Put some gravel down to elevate the excavator or anything else loading the log stands.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 13, 2015)

Lookin good Doug


----------



## Vic Hyman (May 13, 2015)

The setup looks awesome Doug! It will be interesting to see how the addition of the gravel works along with off of the sawdust that normally builds up there...so CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------



## sam-tip (May 13, 2015)

Does anyone have a concrete rake to rake off the saw dust on the trailer? I have the pad high enough even the mini could load the stands.

I just noticed one of the stands only has three stops while the other has one on each arm. Should I add the other two stops and cut the three down a little.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## sam-tip (May 13, 2015)

Mrs sam-tip making brownies for charity cut.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 13, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Mrs sam-tip making brownies for charity cut.


I know someone that just said he'd help taste test anything.  It's not me either.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetmd (May 13, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> The local dealer wants us to demo one the these small articulating loader. Should be fun.



Hopefully they have one in adult size?!


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 13, 2015)

workshop said:


> Loading the truck tonight. Be on the road heading north by 8am Thursday.​Making a stop at Harrisonville (secret honey hole) then another stop at St. Joe.



Fellow named Travis?

Hmmmmmmm...........
Iffin' it is, Pottlikker has been holding out on me.[emoji53]


----------



## workshop (May 13, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Fellow named Travis?
> 
> Hmmmmmmm...........
> Iffin' it is, Pottlikker has been holding out on me.[emoji53]


Trade secret. Can't tell ya. But I can tell you this. His name ain't Travis.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 13, 2015)

workshop said:


> Making a stop at Harrisonville (secret honey hole). ​




Holding out on us. I thought we were all friends here.​


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 13, 2015)

workshop said:


> Trade secret. Can't tell ya. But I can tell you this. His name ain't Travis.



Gettin' so a fella can't trust even his bes frens....................[emoji57]


----------



## workshop (May 13, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Gettin' so a fella can't trust even his bes frens....................[emoji57]


I can tell you this much. It's a store.


----------



## BPS (May 14, 2015)

What is going on in Des Moines this weekend that have all the motel rooms tied up?
And/or over priced compared to next weekend.


----------



## sam-tip (May 14, 2015)

I checked www.catchdesmoines.com and nothing really stood out. There is Iowa cubs baseball and Iowa Barnstormers Arena Football. A few presidential candidates in town. Some people are bringing a sleeping bag and staying in the 30 x 60 ft office in the shop. If anyone wants a shower we have three bathrooms in the house and towels are available. Also included Saturday is a hot breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Vic Hyman (May 14, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Mrs sam-tip making brownies for charity cut.


 
Somehow this site will only allow me to "Like" this once!!! instead of LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE!


----------



## Vic Hyman (May 14, 2015)

Looking forward to getting over there tomorrow... is there still any last minute items, food, beverages that are still needed?


----------



## sam-tip (May 14, 2015)

I should have said more than a few presidential candidates and some that are not yet candidates in town.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 14, 2015)

Spidey is coming???? Woo hoo!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 14, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Looks like I ain't gonna' make it
> I'm workin' in Rock Valley this week, and it looks like we won't be home till late Friday.
> After being on the road all week I just ain't gonna' be able... got too much family "stuff" to catch up on.
> *





Homelite410 said:


> Spidey is coming???? Woo hoo!


Looks like by Spideys last post that he wont be coming.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 14, 2015)

Oh..... Didn't see that!


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 14, 2015)

Workshop and Goldie left here smilin'. 

And, I passed on a McCinderblok.

Brownies are yummy! Thanks Goldie!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 14, 2015)

Mike , u gonna bring lickity, so we have one more splitter? We got room to take if so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (May 14, 2015)

U want me to to get laughed at?


----------



## hoskvarna (May 14, 2015)

Just sayin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (May 14, 2015)

OK, duely noted. I don't think it'll be fast enough to make a difference.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 14, 2015)

Nobody was laughing at Stu's last yr. it wasn't much but it split wood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (May 14, 2015)

Your call!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (May 14, 2015)

Nathan has a taller faster one.


----------



## sam-tip (May 14, 2015)

Would running two slow splitters at once be considered fast?


----------



## dave53223 (May 14, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Would running two slow splitters at once be considered fast?


Yes


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 14, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> U want me to to get laughed at?


I already laugh at you anyways.....for various reasons.....and they are all good too!!! LOL

I guess I could bring my Fiskars down for those brave enough for some manual labor. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 14, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Would running two slow splitters at once be considered fast?


That'd be like 2 Husky's running against 1 Stihl!! 


It might be work..............going from one Husky to the other for parts! 

Better off just having 1 Stihl and getting more work done! 
Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (May 14, 2015)

Tonight is the start of pie baking.


----------



## dave53223 (May 14, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I already laugh at you anyways.....for various reasons.....and they are all good too!!! LOL
> 
> I guess I could bring my Fiskars down for those brave enough for some manual labor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


No not the Fiskars.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 14, 2015)

You are a lucky man Doug!!!!


----------



## workshop (May 14, 2015)

Left Springfield at 7:30 am, got here at 5:30pm. Mini macs at the honey hole, just left them there. 
Made it to Carl's, had a great time and picked up a cinder block to boot.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 14, 2015)

Can't wait to see you and Goldie tomorrow! 









And the rest of you!


----------



## Hinerman (May 14, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Better view of log piles.





sam-tip said:


> Got the conveyors setup. Ran a few pieces of wood up the conveyors. Put some gravel down to elevate the excavator or anything else loading the log stands.




OH MY, I think I am witnessing Charity Cut Nirvana. If only I could be there, life we be good. Life is good anyway, but still......


----------



## Hedgerow (May 14, 2015)

Alan, Abe, Levi, and I should be up in time for breakfast.. 



And a nap..


----------



## Ronaldo (May 14, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Alan, Abe, Levi, and I should be up in time for breakfast..
> 
> 
> 
> And a nap..


Thats cool, Keaten is into that nap thing too............about 3 in the afternoon look for him kicked back in the truck.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 14, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Thats cool, Keaten is into that nap thing too............about 3 in the afternoon look for him kicked back in the truck.


3? I know that's close to the 1 on the keyboard, that I think you meant! 


I might have to just take a "Keaten" myself this year right after lunch. Just as long as Jess doesn't find me, I'll be safe. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetmd (May 14, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Tonight is the start of pie baking.



Hopefully some of those banana's make it into a pie!!!


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> I should have said more than a few presidential candidates and some that are not yet candidates in town.






A liars convention would explain it


----------



## sam-tip (May 15, 2015)

BPS said:


> A liars convention would explain it



I think a total of 8 candidates are in town on Saturday.


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> I think a total of 8 candidates are in town on Saturday.





I will add chest waders to my list of items
The BS is bound to get deep


----------



## Ronaldo (May 15, 2015)

Marcy, Jess and I are bringing 2 bags of chips, gallon of OJ for b'fast, some deer sticks, soda pop and 3 bags of buns(24 count).
That wont be enough buns, obviously, should we get more on our way down this afternoon or have you gotten others bringing some, etc?
Anything else you can think of that you need, let us know. Cell # 319-444-0154. Will be leaving when kids get home from school. 
Should be pulling out around 4:00.


----------



## Woodburner2 (May 15, 2015)

I have 16 hot dog/brat buns along with 15 brats and 4 LG bags of chips


----------



## jetmd (May 15, 2015)

Brenda and I have 1 gal of OJ, 2 packages of buns and 4 lbs of sausage.
See ya tonight.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 15, 2015)

Woodburner2 said:


> I have 16 hot dog/brat buns along with 15 brats and 4 LG bags of chips


What happened to the 16th brat? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (May 15, 2015)

Had to sample ya know!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Hyman (May 15, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I already laugh at you anyways.....for various reasons.....and they are all good too!!! LOL
> 
> I guess I could bring my Fiskars down for those brave enough for some manual labor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


AWOL's kids will rapidly turn your sharp Fiskars into a heavy, dull hammer...ask me how I know this.... LOL


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2015)

BPS said:


> I will add chest waders to my list of items
> The BS is bound to get deep


You coming to the cut??


----------



## nstueve (May 15, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Does anyone have a concrete rake to rake off the saw dust on the trailer? I have the pad high enough even the mini could load the stands.
> I just noticed one of the stands only has three stops while the other has one on each arm. Should I add the other two stops and cut the three down a little.


Doug, leaf blower for saw chips. 
As for the log rack... I did notice last year that we would benefit from having log catches on each arm. They don't have to be 100% even but would be nice if they were there. 




Real work being done (see below).


sam-tip said:


> Mrs sam-tip making brownies for charity cut.


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> You coming to the cut??






Yeah, maulhead and I will be launching in a few hours. 

I hear you are a top hand at tuning a saw. I've got a 357xp that I need some pointers with. 
I got my 372xp dialed in good. Can't seem to find the sweet spot on this one.


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

And a virgin 562xp


----------



## Mike Gott (May 15, 2015)

Mail got to your place in time I see, have fun with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (May 15, 2015)

BPS said:


> Yeah, maulhead and I will be launching in a few hours.
> 
> I hear you are a top hand at tuning a saw. I've got a 357xp that I need some pointers with.
> I got my 372xp dialed in good. Can't seem to find the sweet spot on this one.


I commend you guys for the dedication to the Iowa events! Long travel time...

Think I will tune up the old splitter and just bring it with some gas. Always enough of everyone else's saws to run. 

Then again... Dolkivarna needs some run time.


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Mail got to your place in time I see, have fun with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






That may come today. After I leave

Wife will wonder what it is.


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I commend you guys for the dedication to the Iowa events! Long travel time...






I'm going to have 4 pissed off lawn customers. I was rolling out to do them this morning before leaving. 

Fog rolled in and saturated every thing. We are already very wet from 10 days of rain and snow. Over 4'' in that time.

Oh well, it'll get mowed next week and I'm out $500 of income.


----------



## nstueve (May 15, 2015)

Maybe we need to get to dougs this afternoon and start cutting... Rain likely tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 15, 2015)

Hope to be there by 2, and I hope Eric n Wayne keep their cool in the motorhome............


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 15, 2015)

Everything that I have seen for weather looked like it was going to hold off till evening time.

We hope and pray!


----------



## nstueve (May 15, 2015)

Yea NOAA was saying after 1pm, hopefully it will hold off till 4-5pm... Sunset isn't till 8:26pm.


----------



## sam-tip (May 15, 2015)

That will be plenty of buns and chips.
Everything is ready to start this afternoon.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 15, 2015)

beer is already nice and cold in the fridge!! 15 minutes till I can run out the door..........I'm almost to the door waiting though!!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I commend you guys for the dedication to the Iowa events! Long travel time...
> 
> Think I will tune up the old splitter and just bring it with some gas. Always enough of everyone else's saws to run.
> 
> Then again... Dolkivarna needs some run time.


Dolkivarna needs a new chain now...
Lol.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2015)

BPS said:


> Yeah, maulhead and I will be launching in a few hours.
> 
> I hear you are a top hand at tuning a saw. I've got a 357xp that I need some pointers with.
> I got my 372xp dialed in good. Can't seem to find the sweet spot on this one.


We can do that.. 
We'll see you there..


----------



## nstueve (May 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Dolkivarna needs a new chain now...
> Lol.



What size you thinking? 20-24-28?


----------



## maulhead (May 15, 2015)

BPS said:


> That may come today. After I leave
> 
> Wife will wonder what it is.



speaking of delayed shipments, my PSD pills were supposed to be here yesterday, but they did show up  

mail lady gets here at 11:00 maybe they will be here today


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

maulhead said:


> speaking of delayed shipments, my ED pills were supposed to be here yesterday, but they did show up
> 
> mail lady gets here at 11:00 maybe they will be here today




Phixed



You poor feller


----------



## maulhead (May 15, 2015)

BPS said:


> Phixed
> 
> 
> 
> You poor feller



ooooh Paul made a funny,,, 

I wont add to the fire.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 15, 2015)

At least you didn't say you forgot your Midol! Can't wait to see you fellas! Traveling a long ways for a good cause!


----------



## stihlx8 (May 15, 2015)

House empty, truck full, time to leave!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 15, 2015)

I'm finally on the road with my tent. Have to make a gas stop, half a tank won't get there and back. 

I'll attach a pic but if anyone sees this on the side of the road, please stop! LOL. Hope it doesn't overheat 2 mile from Doug's like it did last year. 

Be there in a couple hours!! The fun has already begun!!!
Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> What size you thinking? 20-24-28?


Idk..
Just know we killed the one that was on it..
Lol..


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

I don't know where Matt is gonna ride


----------



## Ronaldo (May 15, 2015)

BPS said:


> I don't know where Matt is gonna ride


That baby isnt old enough to even be out of the child safety seat! Come on man, safety first!!


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> That baby isnt old enough to even be out of the child safety seat! Come on man, safety first!!




I'll have to borrow Matt's 

I don't have one, or kids


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2015)

Can some one PM me the address to this fine gathering? Thanks


----------



## maulhead (May 15, 2015)

Maybe you should just keep both hands on the wheel.....I'd like get there in one piece....


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 15, 2015)

3340 Ashworth Road,
Waukee, Iowa 50263

I tires to send you a PM but it keeps saying it won't connect.
Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 15, 2015)

Yum!!




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (May 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Idk..
> Just know we killed the one that was on it..
> Lol..


That was shauns b&c... LOL... He has the worst luck with hitting stuff and dulling chains!

Clint stopped over with all his cherry 064 stuff and we slid it 65% together. If someone wouldn't have been missing a worm gear, break lever, and ign we'd be running it right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 15, 2015)

Dinner


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 15, 2015)

Dinner


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 15, 2015)

Dinner


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 15, 2015)

Dinner


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 15, 2015)

Dinner


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> That was shauns b&c... LOL... He has the worst luck with hitting stuff and dulling chains!
> 
> Clint stopped over with all his cherry 064 stuff and we slid it 65% together. If someone wouldn't have been missing a worm gear, break lever, and ign we'd be running it right now.
> 
> ...



Is Shaun gonna be there?


----------



## workshop (May 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Is Shaun gonna be there?


Yep, he's here. Somewhere.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2015)

workshop said:


> Yep, he's here. Somewhere.


Ok...
I got a saw he needs..


----------



## Homelite410 (May 16, 2015)

Jana had fun earlier today.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 16, 2015)

Alan and I should be there by 7:45 or so.. 
Make us some taters Mike!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 16, 2015)

Ummmm no.....


----------



## Hinerman (May 16, 2015)

You all going to cut any wood today or just eat, drink, BS, and fart  Be safe and carry on....


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## cuttinties (May 16, 2015)

I'm hustling fellas. Leave me something to cut please


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Hinerman (May 16, 2015)

Looks like heaven on earth...


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 16, 2015)




----------



## 67L36Driver (May 16, 2015)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


>



Finest kind!


----------



## Hinerman (May 16, 2015)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


>



I guess my Southern Brothers were working while the rest of you were taking a break and posing for a pic. Represent....

Very very nice pile of wood. May God Bless you all 10 fold.


----------



## sam-tip (May 16, 2015)

Side walk are.


----------



## workshop (May 16, 2015)

After we did measurements of the pile and some careful figuring, then reconfiguring. The official count is 50 cord of firewood.


----------



## BPS (May 16, 2015)

workshop said:


> After we did measurements of the pile and some careful figuring, then reconfiguring. The official count is 50 cord of firewood.





Plus all the unsplitt wood north of the cutting tables


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 17, 2015)

You guys are all right for a bunch of saw freaks. Wish I could have made it. That is a hell of a pile of wood.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 17, 2015)

Is anyone else as sun baked and wind whipped as we are..??
Oh, and Doug, I left my favorite coffee cup in your office.. /-:
I'd lose my head if it wasn't attached..


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 17, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Is anyone else as sun baked and wind whipped as we are..??



Pretty sure my face is fried!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 17, 2015)

The host himself with his nasty 3120!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 17, 2015)

Hedge + Levi
A lil father/son splitting action


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 17, 2015)

Gotta blame the log jam on someone...I say Matt did it






Big ol' pile at the end of the day. If only we were smart enough to put an "accurate" cord # on it....last I knew it was close to 50 cord


----------



## sam-tip (May 17, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Is anyone else as sun baked and wind whipped as we are..??
> Oh, and Doug, I left my favorite coffee cup in your office.. /-:
> I'd lose my head if it wasn't attached..


Is it the mug with a bass fish on the side?

Also found camouflage pillow and hyspeco hat.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 17, 2015)

I have noticed each charity cut gets a little more production. Doug are you shooting for 70 next time.


----------



## sam-tip (May 17, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have noticed each charity cut gets a little more production. Doug are you shooting for 70 next time.



With a few more splitters we could have done 70. 50 is great. You guys and gals were great. Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 17, 2015)

To boost productivity I do believe another trailer with 2 bucking stands on the other trailer parallel to the one we have would work great!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 17, 2015)

Looked like you had a lot of clean straight wood. I'm sure that helped. them notches and knots .


----------



## BPS (May 17, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> To boost productivity I do believe another trailer with 2 bucking stands on the other trailer parallel to the one we have would work great!






That cutting trailer has me spoiled for life

No chance my back would have handled all day bent over like I did on the trailer. 
That was fun. In a few days I'll be ready to do it again. 

But the drive is a killer
I need a private plane


----------



## sam-tip (May 17, 2015)

My fortune cookie at lunch. Now I am going home to have a nap. You all deserve a nap also.


----------



## sam-tip (May 17, 2015)

workshop said:


> After we did measurements of the pile and some careful figuring, then reconfiguring. The official count is 50 cord of firewood.



What did you get for the dimensions of the pile? I did some ruff math and 50 is a great approximate number. Guess 25' as height and 40'as the base. Then 1.6 loose wood to stacked wood. Of course 128 cubic feet to a cord.

Volume of a cone is Pi * R^2 * H/3


----------



## Ronaldo (May 17, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Is anyone else as sun baked and wind whipped as we are..??
> Oh, and Doug, I left my favorite coffee cup in your office.. /-:
> I'd lose my head if it wasn't attached..


Sun- baked and a bit wind whipped here too, but very thankful we had that wind or it would have been quite a bit warmer........not accustomed to the heat yet!!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 17, 2015)

BPS said:


> That cutting trailer has me spoiled for life
> 
> No chance my back would have handled all day bent over like I did on the trailer.
> Mark and I talked about the same thing recently. The whole bucking trailer idea works so well that I dont like cutting on the ground anymore.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 17, 2015)

No rain was a good thing to we had lose to three inches yesterday.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 17, 2015)

You folks are AMAZING! You gave up an entire day (or more!) to help cut firewood for others; people you will probably never meet or get to know. I know for a fact that the clients we deliver to are so very grateful for your generosity of time, talent and compassion. My heart is overflowing with pride for each and every one of you. Hopefully you know what a great blessing you are to the families who receive our firewood. Like my favorite quote by Danny Thomas says...."Success has nothing to do with what you gain in life or accomplish for yourself. It's what you do for others." You are all HUGE successes! THANK YOU!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 17, 2015)

Work is more fun with others to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (May 17, 2015)

A short break and a little shade


----------



## jetmd (May 17, 2015)

Senior demonstrating the correct technique for proper hydration to Junior!


----------



## jetmd (May 17, 2015)

The Bullpen, waiting to be called up to the big leagues!


----------



## jetmd (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jetmd (May 17, 2015)

Chet & Clint


----------



## jetmd (May 17, 2015)

Another picture with a few additional members


----------



## jetmd (May 17, 2015)

Awol on the hillbilly treadmill!


----------



## jetmd (May 17, 2015)

Just got home a short time ago. Sun burned and wind burnt, the partly overcast skies can really burn you.

Thanks to Sam-tip and Mrs Sam-tip for everything!!!


----------



## svk (May 17, 2015)

Nice work everyone!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 17, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Is it the mug with a bass fish on the side?
> 
> Also found camouflage pillow and hyspeco hat.


Yes.. Fish mug is mine.. Camo stuff is Levi's..


----------



## sam-tip (May 17, 2015)

Short video of the morning. Battery in GoPro goes dead after a few hours.


----------



## workshop (May 17, 2015)

Finally made it home. I can't say enough about Doug and Marcy's gracious hospitality. My hat is off to everybody that came and gave of yourselves and your time.


----------



## jetmd (May 17, 2015)

Doug, what is the sample rate of the video?
Very interesting to watch the pile of split wood grow!


----------



## sam-tip (May 17, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Doug, what is the sample rate of the video?
> Very interesting to watch the pile of split wood grow!



Sample rate this year was one picture every 5.0 seconds. In 2014 the rate was one every 0.5 seconds. Battery life was about the same. But this year I had lots of memory card left. 64 Gig card. Used about 8 gig this year.


Click the HD button for better video quality.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 17, 2015)




----------



## maulhead (May 17, 2015)

I got home about 1 hr ago, thanks for the good food & hospitality!! I think I forgot to Thank You, yesterday in person, so Thanks! 

Glad I made the trip with Paul, had a lot of fun cutting wood, ran about 10 tanks threw my 3 saws all combined, was a blast!!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Hedgerow (May 17, 2015)

maulhead said:


> I got home about 1 hr ago, thanks for the good food & hospitality!! I think I forgot to Thank You, yesterday in person, so Thanks!
> 
> Glad I made the trip with Paul, had a lot of fun cutting wood, ran about 10 tanks threw my 3 saws all combined, was a blast!!
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see you and Paul got your fill of trigger time for a while..
You all will be jonesing for more come the next one!!!


----------



## stihlx8 (May 18, 2015)

Great pictures everyone, way better than anything I got. Now my wife knows where I was Saturday anyway. Best bunch of people anywhere. The idea was to have several splitters pulling chunks off my trailer also, to add to the elevator. We keep gettin better every time. Sure nice gettin to know everyone better. Best hosts anywhere. Lotsa hard work in that pile. Thanks to all the splitter people, I couldn't have done what you did all day. Everyone have a good one Ya I'm on midnites again.


----------



## BPS (May 18, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm glad to see you and Paul got your fill of trigger time for a while..
> You all will be jonesing for more come the next one!!!




I'm happy with what I got for sure. 
Hadn't scratched that itch that much for a long time

In ready to go again today. 
Just that drive is a killer


----------



## nstueve (May 18, 2015)

50 cord is pretty massive and great job to all that got their hands dirty this weekend (including the cooks!). It's amazing to think we processed all that wood without a firewood processor. I'm lucky to make 1 - 1.5 cord a weekend much less 50 in 1 day!

I think we can definitely do 70-75 cord next year. Just need 10 more willing people to help keep the splitters running full time. I think it would be easy enough on the same setup to put a big hydro (or two) on the south side of the small conveyor and keep the big wood on the 2nd trailer running too. Like it was previously mentioned there was probably another 20+ cord blocked up and sitting there waiting on Doug and the TM splitter.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 18, 2015)

I should have my hydro done by the time the next one rolls around!! 

Is there a final pic of the pile.....that was taken after the group pic? If there was I missed it.


----------



## Philbert (May 18, 2015)

Looks like a really efficient system!

Philbert


----------



## sam-tip (May 18, 2015)

After pictures








Yes the pile is taller than the conveyor when lowered down.


----------



## nstueve (May 18, 2015)

You can tell on the 2nd pic we ended up adding 12" of build up via chainsaw chips. actually impeaded loading with the mini's so we had to rake the saw dust to the sides so the mini's would sit low enough. 

What was that single bottom plow that Mike was running around with on the mini grapple????


----------



## srcarr52 (May 18, 2015)

Doug, it looks like you need to start collecting logs again.


----------



## Hinerman (May 19, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> The local dealer wants us to demo one the these small articulating loader. Should be fun.
> 
> http://us.multione.com/
> 
> ...



Can you give a report on this? Did you get to use it extensively? What attachments did you use? Anybody else get to operate it?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 19, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Can you give a report on this? Did you get to use it extensively? What attachments did you use? Anybody else get to operate it?


It wasn't enough machine..
Had cool factor though.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 19, 2015)

One thing I noticed with forks loaded and steering hard either way it's a little tippy with articulate steer. Kinda fun to use, but not big enuf for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (May 19, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Can you give a report on this? Did you get to use it extensively? What attachments did you use? Anybody else get to operate it?



We put 9 hours on the machine. I did not like it. It would not lift rated load. Plus the lift height was about 8.2 ft not 10.2 ft. We only used the pallet forks but it came with a opening buck also. It was fun to try. Only holds 6 gallons of fuel. Fuel light came on about 4 pm. The hardest part was the speed of the steering. To fast. Did like the extending boom.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 19, 2015)

Time to check out the Gehl 540 or WackerNeuson machines..


----------



## hoskvarna (May 19, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Time to check out the Gehl 540 or WackerNeuson machines..


Prolly a bit more pricey too.


----------



## BPS (May 19, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Time to check out the Gehl 540 or WackerNeuson machines..






Mini skid


----------



## Homelite410 (May 19, 2015)

Jana liked it!!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 19, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Prolly a bit more pricey too.


Depending on how they're equipped, $40-50 thousand..
Which is sorta in line with the more capable skid loaders..


----------



## Hedgerow (May 19, 2015)

What was the list price on the little blue berry.???


----------



## sam-tip (May 19, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> What was the list price on the little blue berry.???



Never did get the price. Trying to get the price.


----------



## Hinerman (May 19, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> What was the list price on the little blue berry.???


 
LOL at blueberry... I was just curious about it. I can't afford another wheelbarrow right now so any piece of heavy equipment is not in my near future.


----------



## sam-tip (May 19, 2015)

This is what the sales guy sent me about pricing on little blue berry.

"Our owner in meeting with the manufacturer on Thursday to finalize everything for our dealership. I should have all the pricing and such in my hands next week. Please ask them to give me a few days and I will get back to you.

Thanks,

Kevin "


----------



## workshop (May 19, 2015)

Dunno, seems kind of strange that they can't come up with a price for the blueberry. I , personally, think the Tool Cat is more versatile and can handle a lot more. Even the Vermeers do a better job in a more compact package.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 19, 2015)

Well put Steve!


----------



## Hinerman (May 19, 2015)

workshop said:


> Dunno, seems kind of strange that they can't come up with a price for the blueberry. I , personally, think the Tool Cat is more versatile and can handle a lot more. Even the Vermeers do a better job in a more compact package.


 
Really, it was that disappointing. Maybe it is cheap enough to be worth while, but I doubt it.

Not having a price does sound odd.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 19, 2015)

Import???


----------



## sam-tip (May 19, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Import???


Yes new to USA import.


----------



## nstueve (May 19, 2015)

Not sure on which model we were playing with but the M20D looks like $17.5K

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8310485


----------



## Hedgerow (May 19, 2015)

workshop said:


> Dunno, seems kind of strange that they can't come up with a price for the blueberry. I , personally, think the Tool Cat is more versatile and can handle a lot more. Even the Vermeers do a better job in a more compact package.


When it comes to loader work, a good wheel loader is the best suited for the task, minus a couple things. We here in the states are 90% skid steer 10% wheel loader. But in Europe it's the opposite. I really think to get the benefits of the wheel loader, you have to go next size/weight/manufacturer up in scale and price. The new compacts accept all the same attachments as the Bobcat skid steers.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 19, 2015)

These might be the ticket..


----------



## Hedgerow (May 19, 2015)

LOL...
I'm not helping, am I...


----------



## cuttinties (May 19, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> LOL...
> I'm not helping, am I...



If it weren't so expensive it'd be pretty handy for stacking/sorting logs.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 19, 2015)

I like loaders ....


----------



## sam-tip (May 19, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> LOL...
> I'm not helping, am I...





No your not helping. This is what I have been told. They do the work of four people. Never late and don't call in sick. Don't complain and don't show up hungover.


----------



## cuttinties (May 19, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> No your not helping. This is what I have been told. They do the work of four people. Never late and don't call in sick. Don't complain and don't show up hungover.


I quit drinking of that changes anything?


----------



## nstueve (May 20, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> No your not helping. This is what I have been told. They do the work of four people. Never late and don't call in sick. Don't complain and don't show up hungover.



Speaking of not helping...

Things Doug needs for next year....     








or... http://www.blockbuster-inc.com/22-22.html





fer sure!


----------



## srcarr52 (May 20, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Things Doug needs for next year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that would have been good for the 10 or so perfectly straight logs there was in the pile, the rest needed a little more attention.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 20, 2015)

Then all the saw freaks wouldn't get to run their saws and the splitter freaks wouldn't get to run their splitters.  I'll run my splitter.


----------



## BPS (May 20, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> So that would have been good for the 10 or so perfectly straight logs there was in the pile, the rest needed a little more attention.






Maybe my calculations and assumptions are off here but it seems like we were held back in production by a shortage of splitters?
Not that what we did get done was any thing to be ashamed of.


----------



## sam-tip (May 20, 2015)

Ideal straight logs are limited. 

The splitters we had were worked hard. Some more higher volume splitters could have helped production. Plus the saw freaks need to run their saws. As a splitter freak I am upgrading the motor on the smaller super split. Using the gas motor that was on the Kewanee conveyor last fall. Same as bigger super split. Plus I have obtained surplus rubber belting to put on the Kewanee. Still unsure how to convert it to belt. But I know people have done the conversion.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 20, 2015)

Just as I was heading out Saturday, there was a problem with the Kewanee. What happened? Belt looked like it was going really slow, so maybe something had to be tightened. Just curious. That thing helped a bunch!!


----------



## sam-tip (May 20, 2015)

The kewanee would jam up with wood coming back in the bottom. A few times it was just difficult to find the blockage. One small piece did make it all the way to the bottom. Then once a piece was jammed on the top. The bigger Rapat conveyor did have some motor fuel problems but AWOL save the afternoon my cleaning out the carburetor. The electric motor and belt drive did help from breaking any chain. The gas motor was just two powerful. I ended up using a 14"pulley with 3/4 " pulley on the electric drive motor. I thought the speed of both conveyors was ok.


----------



## workshop (May 20, 2015)

I look at it from a different angle. 
Down here, we have a different access to machinery. If we get to have machinery at all. The highest production we had was at Mansfield, because of the machinery that was able to come. 17 cord. Usually it's in the 8-11 cord range. But, we have different circumstances down here. 
Given the amount of wood produced Saturday, I saw very few problems. Yes, the splitters had a few times where they couldn't keep up. Mainly due to difficult wood. But overall they did a very good job of staying with it. 
The only place I saw a need, would be to have a couple of crews taking wood from the pile and palletizing it. That would make it easier on Doug.


----------



## workshop (May 20, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> The kewanee would jam up with wood coming back in the bottom. A few times it was just difficult to find the blockage. One small piece did make it all the way to the bottom. Then once a piece was jammed on the top. The bigger Rapat conveyor did have some motor fuel problems but AWOL save the afternoon my cleaning out the carburetor. The electric motor and belt drive did help from breaking any chain. The gas motor was just two powerful. I ended up using a 14"pulley with 3/4 " pulley on the electric drive motor. I thought the speed of both conveyors was ok.



I agree. Speed was fine. A shield, of some type, on the bottom of the kewanee could prevent wood from coming back into the bottom of it and jamming it.


----------



## srcarr52 (May 20, 2015)

BPS said:


> Maybe my calculations and assumptions are off here but it seems like we were held back in production by a shortage of splitters?
> Not that what we did get done was any thing to be ashamed of.



We were diffidently a splitter down. Those super splits have their place but they struggle with the knot ridden and crotch pieces. I think Hedgerow's old school hydro with the retrofit 4 way had the most volume of the day.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 20, 2015)

I had a heck of a time with some of the bigger stuff too, where it just wouldn't pop into 2, and had to make several more passes to dwindle the piece down. That and those worked my butt off too! I need something slower! haha


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> We were diffidently a splitter down. Those super splits have their place but they struggle with the knot ridden and crotch pieces. I think Hedgerow's old school hydro with the retrofit 4 way had the most volume of the day.


Old scrap iron has been winnowed and re-tooled through many charity cuts to about the most effective splitter it can be for the situations we get to work in.
Next upgrade will be 3/4" hydro lines..


----------



## sam-tip (May 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Old scrap iron has been winnowed and re-tooled through many charity cuts to about the most effective splitter it can be for the situations we get to work in.
> Next upgrade will be 3/4" hydro lines..



Hope you don't need to many 3/4" lines. Because Ouch$$$ Plus you will need new fittings.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Hope you don't need to many 3/4" lines. Because Ouch$$$ Plus you will need new fittings.


They'll all have to be replaced...

That's why I have not done it yet... 

$$$$$$

I'd rather have a new wheel loader!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 20, 2015)

Nice grapple tho Matt!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Nice grapple tho Matt!


Yeah.. I got a plan.. All my attachments are standard Bobcat style..
That's what the new compact wheel loaders take too...
Until then, the tractor will have to do!


----------



## sam-tip (May 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> They'll all have to be replaced...
> 
> That's why I have not done it yet...
> 
> ...




Didn't make any speed difference on my TM skid splitters switching from 1/2" to 3/4" lines. Might run cooler. 12 ft of hose total.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 20, 2015)

I think it might help to take out every other slat on elevator so the chunks don't jam between. Just a observation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Didn't make any speed difference on my TM skid splitters switching from 1/2" to 3/4" lines. Might run cooler. 12 ft of hose total.


I would have to replace everything from the cylinder to the pump. All it takes to slow it down is 1 orifice or fitting that's not 3/4". Pump outlet is 3/4" everything else is 1/2'... So I won't be in any real hurry any time soon. LOL.


----------



## jetmd (May 20, 2015)

My view on splitters......they are like welders, each has it's place stick, tig, mig
The super splits are Fast, the old hydro split the nasty stuff but are slow. You really need both,
and the front mounted splitter for heavy stuff on the ground is Sweet!


----------



## dave53223 (May 20, 2015)

Try more wheel loaders. I know you will like one of them.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 20, 2015)

How about a fast hydro? 

While it's not super split fast, it's close and the return stroke will be just about as fast, on a 28 GPM pump. 


Log lift will take care of that on that stuff on the ground.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 20, 2015)

That cylinder is crazy Eric!!!!!


----------



## sam-tip (May 20, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> How about a fast hydro?
> 
> While it's not super split fast, it's close and the return stroke will be just about as fast, on a 28 GPM pump. View attachment 425932
> 
> ...


Any newer pictures of the new splitter project? That one is a few weeks old.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 20, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Any newer pictures of the new splitter project? That one is a few weeks old.


Check your email. Don't want to let too much out....give the builder the fame of sharing if he chooses to do so. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo (May 20, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> We were diffidently a splitter down. Those super splits have their place but they struggle with the knot ridden and crotch pieces. I think Hedgerow's old school hydro with the retrofit 4 way had the most volume of the day.


The easiest way to deal with the crotches and tough knotty pieces is to noodle them in half before they even get to the splitter.
I never thought that I would like a kinetic type splitter because of their performance on those tough pieces, but realized they work fine (and fast) if you just half those uglies with the saw. It probably takes less time this way and is much safer, not to mention easier on the equipment, regardless of hydro or kinetic.


----------



## BPS (May 20, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> The easiest way to deal with the crotches and tough knotty pieces is to noodle them in half before they even get to the splitter.
> I never thought that I would like a kinetic type splitter because of their performance on those tough pieces, but realized they work fine (and fast) if you just half those uglies with the saw. It probably takes less time this way and is much safer, not to mention easier on the equipment, regardless of hydro or kinetic.






Even noodling half way speeds that up


----------



## Hinerman (May 21, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> We were diffidently a splitter down. Those super splits have their place but they struggle with the knot ridden and crotch pieces. *I think Hedgerow's old school hydro with the retrofit 4 way had the most volume of the day*.


 
Them there are fighting words to them there SS fanboys...


----------



## Hinerman (May 21, 2015)

workshop said:


> I look at it from a different angle.
> Down here, we have a different access to machinery. If we get to have machinery at all. The highest production we had was at Mansfield, because of the machinery that was able to come. 17 cord. Usually it's in the 8-11 cord range. But, we have different circumstances down here.
> Given the amount of wood produced Saturday, I saw very few problems. Yes, the splitters had a few times where they couldn't keep up. Mainly due to difficult wood. But overall they did a very good job of staying with it.
> The only place I saw a need, would be to have a couple of crews taking wood from the pile and palletizing it. That would make it easier on Doug.


 

QFT....50 cord in one day ain't no slouch.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 22, 2015)

Been thinking Doug, since you don't use your sideways splitter on the tool cat anymore and have a spare Honda engine from the super split, with a couple note parts you could make a nice hydro splitter for the charity cut with minimal investment.


----------



## sam-tip (May 22, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Been thinking Doug, since you don't use your sideways splitter on the tool cat anymore and have a spare Honda engine from the super split, with a couple note parts you could make a nice hydro splitter for the charity cut with minimal investment.



Problem is I have seen to many A.E. Metal Werx splitters and would want to make my scrap iron into one of those. That would be a big leap and I don't have a mill, lathe or great welding skills. I could save a few parts but I would want to start over. I have patched the sideways splitter back together 4 times now and I am frustrated with the splitter. I wonder what Kevin in Ohio is working on now? I enjoy reading his builds too.


----------



## Hinerman (May 22, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Problem is I have seen to many A.E. Metal Werx splitters and would want to make my scrap iron into one of those. That would be a big leap and I don't have a mill, lathe or great welding skills. I could save a few parts but I would want to start over. I have patched the sideways splitter back together 4 times now and I am frustrated with the splitter. I wonder what Kevin in Ohio is working on now? I enjoy reading his builds too.


 
Just place an order with AEMW.....duh


----------



## sam-tip (May 22, 2015)

My scrap iron splitter. 












Beam is bent.


----------



## Philbert (May 22, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Beam is bent.



Should work on crooked wood?

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (May 22, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> My scrap iron splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging from the locations of the failures, your cylinder needs to be pinned to the ram at a lower point..
I would suggest even with or just below your 4-way..


----------



## Hedgerow (May 22, 2015)

If you only use it for big uglies, ditch the 4 way all together..


----------



## workshop (May 22, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> My scrap iron splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John's beam gets bent too. I think that's one reason he carries a sledge hammer with him.


----------



## sam-tip (May 22, 2015)

I did not make it. I broke it. It needs a redesign.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 22, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> I did not make it. I broke it. It needs a redesign.


Got a torch?


----------



## srcarr52 (May 22, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Got a torch?



Cut 3" of both sides and weld on a piece of AR plate.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 22, 2015)

Or just have Alex build you one....


----------



## Hedgerow (May 22, 2015)

And then there's that..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 22, 2015)

All it takes is time motivation and of course $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Hedgerow (May 23, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> All it takes is time motivation and of course $$$$$$$$$$$$$


I think I could fix and change it for about 20 bucks...
But it would be 6 months getting it done...
Cause I lack in the first two columns..


----------



## sam-tip (May 23, 2015)

Scrap iron is no longer my problem. Fellow AS member wants it. Now to find a box beam. Cheap.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 23, 2015)

Go to ag scrap yard and IH planter frame. That's what our big 5x30 one is , works good on 3pt of tractor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 23, 2015)

Flange mount cylinder not good for that application. What is needed is a foot mount style.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 23, 2015)

I prefer tie rod cylinders, much stronger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 23, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I prefer tie rod cylinders, much stronger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well yes, but foot mount.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 23, 2015)

Ya gotchya 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (May 23, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Go to ag scrap yard and IH planter frame. That's what our big 5x30 one is , works good on 3pt of tractor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good idea. I know a retired farmer with a nice 40 year old Ford 4 or 6 bottom plow that is like new. Will have to see what dad wants for it. Already sold the tractors. Always stored inside.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 23, 2015)

Some of those plow beams where high tensile. So I've been told. Don't know how much difference that would make?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 24, 2015)

Be careful shopping 'I' or 'H' beams as they come in many weight per foot of length variations.
And, you can box in the sides with plate.


----------



## sam-tip (May 25, 2015)

This plow has a 11ft 4" x 6" × 3/16 main beam. Ford 142 4 bottom plow.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 25, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I prefer tie rod cylinders, much stronger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I did some asking around which to use for my splitter, I found a guy that was going to do some cylinder work for me, and he suggested a welded cylinder, because less flex and it would take the abuse of being on a splitter. Just what he told me, I'm passing it on. I guess it depends on wedge design too, how much pressure you will actually use. The thinner and sharper, the less pressure and more cutting you will do, as to splitting open to a more blunt wedge design.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 25, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> When I did some asking around which to use for my splitter, I found a guy that was going to do some cylinder work for me, and he suggested a welded cylinder, because less flex and it would take the abuse of being on a splitter. Just what he told me, I'm passing it on. I guess it depends on wedge design too, how much pressure you will actually use. The thinner and sharper, the less pressure and more cutting you will do, as to splitting open to a more blunt wedge design.



I agree with the wedge design.
After using my splitter with a blunt wide wedge versus the thin knive like wedge on SS,takes less power and stress on things to cut it than spread it.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 25, 2015)

My favorite wedge design is a 3/4" thick wedge with a 1" taper for the knife. Here is the wedge on my splitter and I have only stalled my splitter 2 times. ( no relief valve) it does well for what it is. 9" tall 12" long.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 26, 2015)

I like splitters...



And fish...


----------



## olyman (May 26, 2015)

BPS said:


> I will add chest waders to my list of items
> The BS is bound to get deep


 youll come up short with chest waders.....scuba outfit...........


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 31, 2015)

How's the wood pile coming along Doug? Got a standing count of how much you've moved?


----------



## sam-tip (May 31, 2015)

Letting the pile dry. Took a week off from wood then went camping memorial weekend. Got the splitting area picked up. Put the cover back on the big conveyor. Last week split and stacked two cord of Chinese Elm. Should burn good in boiler. Started working on the big round near cement pad.







Picked up cylinder on CL






4.5 bore 30 stroke and 3.5 shaft.

Installed bigger motor on super split HD and change the pushers back to OEM. The racks have not came out since the change back to oem pusher blocks.







Plus I think it rained every day last week.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 31, 2015)

I still can't fathom the greatest of that pile!! Just awesome!

What ya making with the big cylinder? That looks like a beast!!

Curious as to why the different pusher blocks caused the racks to come out? I did see you had modified them. I thought they were just to get closer to the wedge, but maybe there was other differences.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 31, 2015)

Doug the cut/split site sure looks a LOT better than when we last saw it! 
Seems like a silly thought, but could the extra blocks have added enough extra weight to throw the balance off and cause the racks to extend further than designed?


----------



## sam-tip (May 31, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Doug the cut/split site sure looks a LOT better than when we last saw it!
> Seems like a silly thought, but could the extra blocks have added enough extra weight to throw the balance off and cause the racks to extend further than designed?


I think the distance from the pivot bolt behind the pusher pad makes the difference. 

The idea was to get the pusher closer to the wedge. It is 1.75 inches from the wedge when extended. Which is more than the factory spec.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 1, 2015)

I wondered what was going on with the SS splitters.. They usually function flawlessly.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 1, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> I think the distance from the pivot bolt behind the pusher pad makes the difference.
> 
> The idea was to get the pusher closer to the wedge. It is 1.75 inches from the wedge when extended. Which is more than the factory spec.



Looks like you can gain 1.5" of length from drilling and taping new holes in the pusher plate pivot bar and making a slug to fill the gap so the bolts don't have to carry the load in shear.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 1, 2015)

It did help the SS splitters split stringy woods like Ash and Elm. But the rack could be forced down to long and the rack would go to far and jamb. The ideal lenght of the extension would be 1/2 to 1 inch. It is worse on the special edition splitter. It would become frustrating when it would almost split the entire piece.



srcarr52 said:


> Looks like you can gain 1.5" of length from drilling and taping new holes in the pusher plate pivot bar and making a slug to fill the gap so the bolts don't have to carry the load in shear.



Sounds like a good idea. See if I can pull it off. Drilling and tapping. I am for trying and breaking things. In collage we would call it the smoke test. If you turn the switch and nothing smokes or burn up its a good thing.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 2, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> In collage we would call it the smoke test. If you turn the switch and nothing smokes or burn up its a good thing.


I've done that a lot. Always sucks when you let the special smoke out! Usually stinks too!

I've found that 24VDC smoke doesn't like 480VAC smoke either! Put a buger on my insulated screw driver too...dammit! LoL


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 2, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I've found that 24VDC smoke doesn't like 480VAC smoke either! Put a buger on my insulated screw driver too...dammit! LoL



Oh I know. I needed new leads for my Fluke VOM.

Picked up a 34 hp Kubota motor yesterday. Today I picked up a 6 x 8 x 1/4 A500 tube beam for a scrap build.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 2, 2015)

Holy crap! 34hp for a splitter motor?? How many GPM you planning on running, 50+? 

Sounds like a score of a beam. I think my old splitter's tube was close to that size. I do see that splitter is on someone's Facebook page now. I should get royalities! Wayne should too, cause the back of his Tahoe is in the pic. 

Be sure to post progress pics Doug!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 2, 2015)

Doug, your making wanna upgrade my pump on my lickity an put my air cooled diesel lister engine on it.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 2, 2015)

V1305 motor 5600 hours with radiator oil cooler filters. Runs hydraulic pumps by small pto. Total flow of about 30 gpm. But largest pump is 10 gpm then 7, 6 and 9.5.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 2, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Holy crap! 34hp for a splitter motor?? How many GPM you planning on running, 50+?
> 
> Sounds like a score of a beam. I think my old splitter's tube was close to that size. I do see that splitter is on someone's Facebook page now. I should get royalities! Wayne should too, cause the back of his Tahoe is in the pic.
> 
> Be sure to post progress pics Doug!!



maybe self propelled?????????????????


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 2, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> V1305 motor 5600 hours with radiator oil cooler filters. Runs hydraulic pumps by small pto. Total flow of about 30 gpm. But largest pump is 10 gpm then 7, 6 and 9.5.


Go Doug!


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 3, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> maybe self propelled?????????????????



If I can find the pump I am looking for. The main hydraulic pump installed only does 10 gpm at 3000 psi. Then it also has 3 aux pumps at 6 to 9 gpm @ 1100 to 1400 psi. I would like about 23 gpm and then two small aux pumps. A main pump then 4 way / log lift and then a winch/conveyor pump


----------



## nstueve (Jun 3, 2015)

Sniff sniff... Yea I smell giant diesel hydro coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 9, 2015)

Update. After stacking 14 pallets 11 cord the pile is finally showing some signs of decreasing. Many times I have felt like I was playing Jinga by pulling out pieces.

Almost have all the big pieces worked up too.

Also running out of empty pallets for stacking. Edit Once all the pallets are full it will be awhile to get a total count of the wood pile.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 9, 2015)

Are you saying you need a pallet building day? I'm in....if you are!


Thanks for the update Doug. I've been wondering how things were going with the pile and what the count was up to.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 9, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Are you saying you need a pallet building day? I'm in....if you are!



No pallet making party. I made 18 more pallets last winter. Once the pallets are full it will be awhile to get the a total split count. I think I have 10 to 12 more to stack. Been averaging 2 stacked pallets per day.

Hauled in three dump trailer loads of logs for the next cut.


----------



## stihlx8 (Jun 9, 2015)

You been one busy feller. GO Doug!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sounds like you need a GTG just for loading pallets after each charity cut. Or just use the loader bucket to fill the dump trailer & skip the pallets.


----------



## maulhead (Jun 11, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> No pallet making party. I made 18 more pallets last winter. Once the pallets are full it will be awhile to get the a total split count. I think I have 10 to 12 more to stack. Been averaging 2 stacked pallets per day.
> 
> Hauled in three dump trailer loads of logs for the next cut.



BTW, when is the next cut? You thinking about doing one this fall, or waiting until spring?


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 11, 2015)

I was thinking next charity cut in Waukee would be next spring either May 14th or 21st 2016. Already collected 5 loads of nice logs for next year.

Starting a diesel log splitter build with a 34 hp Kubota engine out of an old golf course mower. Planning to assemble after Christmas time. I have the mower and hydraulic cylinder. 4.5" bore 30" stroke and 3.5" shaft. Planning auto cycle controls with adjustable 4 way and hydraulic winch with light weight tongs for lifting larger rounds. Going to try and use a tandem single stage pumps. One section for ram and other section for 4 way and winch The super splits can take the smaller rounds. This splitter is to handle the 14" to 28" pieces. I think a log lift gets in the way at charity cuts. But a log lift does make a great work table. Maybe make some wood staging tables to make thing more efficient.

Someone suggested I add a turbo to the V1305 kubota engine. Don't know if that is possible since the v1305 never came with a turbo.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 11, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> Looks like you can gain 1.5" of length from drilling and taping new holes in the pusher plate pivot bar and making a slug to fill the gap so the bolts don't have to carry the load in shear.



Got one of the holes drilled and tapped. But my bench top drill press is showing lots of wobble. Something happened. Time for something else. Had to pull out the manual and learn how to use my 6 year old Drill Dr. My drill bits were getting dull.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 11, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Someone suggested I add a turbo to the V1305 kubota engine. Don't know if that is possible since the v1305 never came with a turbo.



Sure it is, did Chevy 350's come with turbos?


----------



## Mike Gott (Jun 11, 2015)

If your referring to the 5.7 that was an Oldsmobile based engine. But you can put a turbo on anything if you have the know how and ability to make/adapt stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 11, 2015)

No mike, I didn't mean the 5.7 diesel.


----------



## Mike Gott (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok, you were referring to the gas burners then, sorry for the misunderstanding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 12, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Sure it is, did Chevy 350's come with turbos?



they sure did ,turbo 400s behind em. lol


----------



## Mike Gott (Jun 12, 2015)

Good one Hoskvarna!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 12, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> I was thinking next charity cut in Waukee would be next spring either May 14th or 21st 2016. Already collected 5 loads of nice logs for next year.
> 
> Starting a diesel log splitter build with a 34 hp Kubota engine out of an old golf course mower. Planning to assemble after Christmas time. I have the mower and hydraulic cylinder. 4.5" bore 30" stroke and 3.5" shaft. Planning auto cycle controls with adjustable 4 way and hydraulic winch with light weight tongs for lifting larger rounds. Going to try and use a tandem single stage pumps. One section for ram and other section for 4 way and winch The super splits can take the smaller rounds. This splitter is to handle the 14" to 28" pieces. I think a log lift gets in the way at charity cuts. But a log lift does make a great work table. Maybe make some wood staging tables to make thing more efficient.
> 
> Someone suggested I add a turbo to the V1305 kubota engine. Don't know if that is possible since the v1305 never came with a turbo.


How much GPM you hoping to run through your main cylinder? What ever it is, it'll be a super quick return stroke, even for a 30" stroke!! You'll more then likely have to run a dump valve, as your GPM coming out of the cylinder on the return will be pretty high. I figured mine to be around 64 GPM, for just under 2 seconds.

I'm getting anxious to see how quick mine will be on the new splitter.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 12, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Got one of the holes drilled and tapped. But my bench top drill press is showing lots of wobble. Something happened. Time for something else. Had to pull out the manual and learn how to use my 6 year old Drill Dr. My drill bits were getting dull.



Trick tools sells some nice drill presses. They have a Dake one that auto reverses at a set distance for tapping.

http://www.trick-tools.com/Dake-SB-...or-Model-Drill-Press-SB250V-7804#.VXrsS0bamiw


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 12, 2015)

Say it with me Doug, BRIDGEPORT.........


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes a dump valve. 64 gpm.! Oh no I will need the bigger dump valve then. The pump is 1.6 cubic inch gear pump on each side. At 3000 rpm it should be about 19 gallons per minute. @ 2500 psi. May need a turbo on motor.

Took me all week to find a place that sells dump valves. Is there another name for them. P & J has them.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 12, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> Trick tools sells some nice drill presses. They have a Dake one that auto reverses at a set distance for tapping.
> 
> http://www.trick-tools.com/Dake-SB-...or-Model-Drill-Press-SB250V-7804#.VXrsS0bamiw


About same price as ellis 9400 new. There was a like new ellis on ebay last week. Sold for $2100 out side Chicago area. There is a Bridgeport in Orange city Iowa but don't know what I need or if it has everything.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 12, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Yes a dump valve. 64 gpm.! Oh no I will need the bigger dump valve then. The pump is 1.6 cubic inch gear pump on each side. At 3000 rpm it should be about 19 gallons per minute. @ 2500 psi. May need a turbo on motor.
> 
> Took me all week to find a place that sells dump valves. Is there another name for them. P & J has them.


P&J or splitez.com (same place) has Sun Hydraulics dump valves. I don't think Sun calls them a 'dump valve' though. I'll look through my pics, I think I have my model number and can look it up on their site to see what they call it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 12, 2015)

19 GPM on your cylinder (4.5" bore, 3.5" rod) would be about 48GPM on the return stroke, coming out of your cylinder. I made a spreadsheet with some formulas when I was looking to get the rod changed out in my splitter, to see which dump valve I'd need. I can send it to you if you want.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 12, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> About same price as ellis 9400 new. There was a like new ellis on ebay last week. Sold for $2100 out side Chicago area. There is a Bridgeport in Orange city Iowa but don't know what I need or if it has everything.


A set of collets and a vise with a set of hold downs. A drill chuck and some end mills and your good to go. There is no real "set" that goes with a mill.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 12, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> A set of collets and a vise with a set of hold downs. A drill chuck and some end mills and your good to go. There is no real "set" that goes with a mill.



Various places sell starter kits for mills. It's usually a R8 collet set, vise, drill chuck, toe clamp kit and some HSS end mills.

An import Bridgeport style would be just fine. Most used Bridgeports in the $2-3k range are beat up. Step pulley with VFD instead of variable head then you can wire you're own tapping switches.

One in the QCA for $1500, older jet so it's made in Taiwan and will be pretty decent quality. It has X power feed and comes with vise and collets. Add a cheap VFD and you are on your way.
http://quadcities.craigslist.org/hvo/5067542445.html


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 12, 2015)

Well put Shaun, this would allow you to make your wedge Doug!


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 12, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> 19 GPM on your cylinder (4.5" bore, 3.5" rod) would be about 48GPM on the return stroke, coming out of your cylinder. I made a spreadsheet with some formulas when I was looking to get the rod changed out in my splitter, to see which dump valve I'd need. I can send it to you if you want.


48 gpm is what I calculated with calculated return of 2.6 seconds. Cycle time of 9 seconds.


----------



## dave53223 (Jun 12, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Sure it is, did Chevy 350's come with turbos?


NO


----------



## dave53223 (Jun 12, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> No mike, I didn't mean the 5.7 diesel.


No


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 16, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> 48 gpm is what I calculated with calculated return of 2.6 seconds. Cycle time of 9 seconds.


Ask Alex how he likes plumbing separate valve banks and dump valves and coolers. He's soon to be an expert!!


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 16, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Ask Alex how he likes plumbing separate valve banks and dump valves and coolers. He's soon to be an expert!!



Going to be lots of hoses and fittings. It takes three hoses on each side of the cylinder unless you mount the dump valve to the cylinder. 

Ordered my auto cycle valves, spool valves, and big dump valve yesterday. Fittings on filter are 1.5"


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jun 17, 2015)

- MORE POWER!!! 

- MORE SPEED!!!  

  -  -


----------



## Philbert (Jun 17, 2015)

(More emojies ?)


----------



## BPS (Jun 21, 2015)

Doug would your 3120xp run this big boy bar?

72"


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 21, 2015)

BPS said:


> Doug would your 3120xp run this big boy bar?
> 
> 72"


Oh yes. It does my 60" bar just fine. I have seen on TV "Redwood Kings" a 3120 running 156" bar. Big redwoods cutting timeline logs. Big bars get expensive. Plus take lots of chain.

Loved the pictures from the west coasted gtg. Lots of big wood. I have only used my 60" bar for stumping and big silver maples.


----------



## BPS (Jun 21, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Oh yes. It does my 60" bar just fine. I have seen on TV "Redwood Kings" a 3120 running 156" bar. Big red woods cutting time line logs. Big bars get expensive. Plus take lots of chain.
> 
> Loved the pictures from the west coasted gtg. Lots of big wood. I have only used my 60" bar for stumping and big silver maples.






I picked this up at an auction in WY of all places. I'm mystified as to why there is a bar this big in WY. 
A 36 or maybe a 48 would cut all the trees I've seen around here. Looks new. You want it? I've got another guy thinking about it.
You want runner up if he backs out?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 25, 2015)

Staying dry Doug?


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 25, 2015)

Basement sub pump is running every few minutes. 5.85" of rain yesterday and last night. 10 miles from here got 7" overnight.

Picked up some nice big straight white oak yesterday and another load today. Good thing it is next to a paved driveway.


Edit 

The best part is Stu had to borrow my 395 Husqvarna saw to take the trees down because his Stihl 066 and 084 are broken. The walk of shame for a Stihl owner.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm sure all that wood you have stacked around for drying is just doing great now! I know it will still dry out this summer, but it sure takes longer when you live in a 
Tropical Rain Forest!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 25, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Basement sub pump is running every few minutes. 5.85" of rain yesterday and last night. 10 miles from here got 7" overnight.
> 
> Picked up some nice big straight white oak yesterday and another load today. Good thing it is next to a paved driveway.
> 
> ...


Thats gotta hurt!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ask Nate about hurt.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes Nathan needs to update the thread on flood disaster at Nathan's. His drive way is gone again. The creek did rise.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 25, 2015)

What happened to Stu's 066 and 084?



Clear them Huskie contraptions off the bench to make rooms for Stu's machines, to get fixed and back to getting work done.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 25, 2015)

Enuf said. Grab the good saws when the cream sickles won't work. HeHeHe


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 25, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Enuf said. Grab the good saws when the cream sickles won't work. HeHeHe


Pshhh....hush you! 


How's the power poles coming along Mark? Are they done yet?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh ya month ago


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## sam-tip (Jun 25, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> What happened to Stu's 066 and 084?.



Stu's 066 clutch exploded then took out the oil pump. The 084 has a leak in crank seal when warmed up. Spun the crank seal


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 26, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Stu's 066 clutch exploded then took out the oil pump. The 084 has a leak in crank seal when warmed up. Spun the crank seal



That could happen to any of them. But now he is using the better Choice.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 30, 2015)

Another update. So far pulled 20 cord out of the pile. Also finished splitting the large rounds by the cement pad. The pile is getting thinner. The only stack I want to see is a stack of pancakes.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 30, 2015)

Think you're half way through that massive pile Doug?

Thanks for the update! I'm tired already from looking at the work that's been done in the pics, time to head to the pool with a cooler of cold ones! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 30, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Think you're half way through that massive pile Doug?
> 
> Thanks for the update! I'm tired already from looking at the work that's been done in the pics, time to head to the pool with a cooler of cold ones!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


SLACKER


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 30, 2015)

Dont know if u all know but kinze permantly laid off 218 people. Ron and I were in the not so lucky and got it.
Big kick in the butt! Almost 19 yrs didnt mean much!
 Kinda the way were feelin rite now.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 30, 2015)

Guess we'll be looking for other good job opportunities, right!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 30, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Dont know if u all know but kinze permantly laid off 218 people. Ron and I were in the not so lucky and got it.
> Big kick in the butt! Almost 19 yrs didnt mean much!
> Kinda the way were feelin rite now.





Ronaldo said:


> Guess we'll be looking for other good job opportunities, right!



Sorry to hear. Hope something comes up soon.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 30, 2015)

You should start a firewood business.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 30, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> You should start a firewood business.



That would be like work.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 30, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That would be like work.


Yup.. For short wages too!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 30, 2015)

We will find something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Heard about the layoff but figured you guys were safe. Good luck with job hunting.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 30, 2015)

By the looks of it they started at the upper end of seniority 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Jun 30, 2015)

Probably cut the highest wages first, sorry to hear that for you guys. Good luck with your job search 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 30, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> By the looks of it they started at the upper end of seniority
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bleh, that's sucks bud!! Hope you guys find something quickly, but hope ya have a good rest. Maybe a few tics off that honey do list. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 30, 2015)

More so off the farm list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 7, 2015)

Looking like next springs charity cut will be May 14th 2016.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jul 7, 2015)

Just put it on my calendar. I'll be there. I'm sure Wayne will be as well, and he be able do more then supervise!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 7, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Looking like next springs charity cut will be May 14th 2016.



What about a fall 2015 one?


----------



## BPS (Jul 7, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Looking like next springs charity cut will be May 14th 2016.





Up be living in western MT in a few weeks. 
Not likely I can make it. [emoji27]


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 7, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> What about a fall 2015 one?



No fall charity cut in Waukee. Finished stacking the last empty pallet this morning and the pile is still huge. It was a great morning to finish the stacking. 58 degrees and dry. 

Nathan is have a gtg at his place in the fall.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 7, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> No fall charity cut in Waukee. Finished stacking the last empty pallet this morning and the pile is still huge. It was a great morning to finish the stacking. 58 degrees and dry.
> 
> Nathan is have a gtg at his place in the fall.



Nathan needs to have a build a bridge GTG.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 7, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> Nathan needs to have a build a bridge GTG.


True that. I say rail car!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 9, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> No fall charity cut in Waukee. Finished stacking the last empty pallet this morning and the pile is still huge. It was a great morning to finish the stacking. 58 degrees and dry.
> 
> Nathan is have a gtg at his place in the fall.


Where is that?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 9, 2015)

West of Des Moines.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 9, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> West of Des Moines.


Cool!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 9, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> West of Des Moines.



Nathans is South of DM.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 9, 2015)

Nathans thread

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/iowa-2015-fall-gtg-october-17-2015.279703/


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 9, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> Nathans is South of DM.


My bad, I thought Carl was asking about the charity cut...


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 9, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> My bad, I thought Carl was asking about the charity cut...


We geezers are nearly useless for charity cuts. But, we definitely up for a GTG.[emoji6]


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 9, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> We geezers are nearly useless for charity cuts. But, we definitely up for a GTG.[emoji6]


You could help hand out water and keep the conveyors running. Or put you in a loader.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 9, 2015)

There was a lot of water to hand out. 8 cases of water and 150 lbs of ice. Could have used a water person.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice load of straight logs yesterday. Plus another load tonight of straight oak.













Log pile is growing


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 9, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Nice load of straight logs yesterday. Plus another load tonight of straight oak.



That looks like some nice walnut. I can't believe that is going to be firewood.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 9, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> That looks like some nice walnut. I can't believe that is going to be firewood.


That's what I told him.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'd say Doug is definitely immersed in fire wood!!!  (Addicted???)


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jul 26, 2015)

Well I'm now ready for the next Charity cut! Splitter is done and ready to go. 6 way is still in the works, but for the bigger wood I get, I don't use a 6 way. Now I just need a small 10-12 foot conveyor and I'll be in hog heaven!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 26, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Well I'm now ready for the next Charity cut! Splitter is done and ready to go. 6 way is still in the works, but for the bigger wood I get, I don't use a 6 way. Now I just need a small 10-12 foot conveyor and I'll be in hog heaven! View attachment 437896


NICE!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 10, 2015)

Start delivering wood soon. Been getting calls already. Cold weather must be coming.

Unthawed another pie. Yum.







Mrs sam-tip also updated our flier.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2015)

Wanted to put this out to see if there is any interest in a charity cut day 8 miles south of Ottumwa Iowa. They have plenty of logged tree tops in the pasture. Thinking a Saturday or a Sunday.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sure


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 17, 2015)

I'd be down for something like that if it fits in my schedule. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2015)

Will October 3rd work? This is for a family plagued with health problems and can't run a saw anymore.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 17, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Will October 3rd work? This is for a family plagued with health problems and can't run a saw anymore.


That works for me so far. I don't have anything on my calendar that day. I'll have a couple saws and should be able to bring the splitter.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll put on calendar will try to be there. If need splitter let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2015)

Date is set for October 3rd. Will PM address.


----------



## BPS (Sep 17, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Date is set for October 3rd. Will PM address.





Have you put the big bar to use yet? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm out for Oct 3. [emoji26]


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2015)

BPS said:


> Have you put the big bar to use yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No I have not. Went to sharpen chain and stopped. Full comp square 404 chain. Did not feel like doing that many cutters that day. 196 drive link Chain.


----------



## BPS (Sep 17, 2015)

That's a lot of sharpening 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 17, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Date is set for October 3rd. Will PM address.


Confirmed Oct. 3rd will work for me. Woodburner2 will be along as well. Bring on the wood!! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 17, 2015)

I most likely can make it. Might be able to find a saw or two to bring. Pm me, Doug on equipment you need.


----------



## svk (Sep 17, 2015)

Do you guys want a sticky on this?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2015)

I should have pictures of wood in a few days. My cousin will be bringing his John Deere mid size tractor with loader forks and back hoe.


----------



## maulhead (Sep 17, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Date is set for October 3rd. Will PM address.



Bummer, I told someone I'd be at a Charity Cut out here in Colorado on the 3rd, otherwise I'd make the drive to Ottumwa.


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 17, 2015)

Is the bucking trailer going? Or is this a more low key affair.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 17, 2015)

svk said:


> Do you guys want a sticky on this?


Or a different thread started for it? I'll let Doug chime in on that. I know about it, all I need to know.......other than where to go.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 17, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Is the bucking trailer going? Or is this a more low key affair.



To me this is a scaled down charity cut. I will bring a log stand and there will be a flat bed trailer there. Just have not scouted the wood yet to see what we really could use. 


We are helping a small group of volunteers from Ottumwa help a fellow worker that has had and still has major health issues. I was asked if I knew anyone that liked to cut and split wood so I put the word out on AS.



svk said:


> Do you guys want a sticky on this?



Yes on the sticky.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 17, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> To me this is a scaled down charity cut. I will bring a log stand and there will be a flat bed trailer there. Just have not scouted the wood yet to see what we really could use.
> 
> 
> We are helping a small group of volunteers from Ottumwa help a fellow worker that has had and still has major health issues. I was asked if I knew anyone that liked to cut and split wood so I put the word out on AS.
> ...


Ya theres a few that like to do that . LOL


----------



## dave53223 (Sep 17, 2015)

I think i can do that day. I have saws.


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes, you know a bunch CAD sufferers that can be tricked for a good cause.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll put down 50/50 for me as my fall gtg is Oct 17 weekend so I might be doing the last minute scramble. I'll txt Clint to see what he'll be up to. He's closer than most of us and is a pretty hard worker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 18, 2015)

FYI. From the call I had last night Oct 3 could get canceled if the persons health goes for the worse. I would say it is a 50% chance Oct 3 will be a go.


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for update. We are here if they need us.


----------



## dave53223 (Sep 18, 2015)

I will see how i feel when the date gets closer. I have the long term sinus infection. I hope to be rid of it by then.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 20, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone for volunteering but Oct 3 is not going to happen. They decided they are not healthy enough to burn wood and ordered some propane.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 22, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> I would like to thank everyone for volunteering but Oct 3 is not going to happen. They decided they are not healthy enough to burn wood and ordered some propane.


Sounds like Nathan.........[emoji6]


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 22, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Sounds like Nathan.........[emoji6]


LOL so funny!!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 30, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> No I have not. Went to sharpen chain and stopped. Full comp square 404 chain. Did not feel like doing that many cutters that day. 196 drive link Chain.


gross... Someone needs some full skip...


----------



## nstueve (Sep 30, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Sounds like Nathan.........[emoji6]


where is the "dislike button"???? i burn to keep the shop hot. working on boiler for garage IWB...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 30, 2015)

nstueve said:


> where is the "dislike button"???? i burn to keep the shop hot. working on boiler for garage IWB...


Just use the OWB for the house and be done with it!! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Sep 30, 2015)

If I wanted to use that it would be don't by now. I can't keep it stocked when I'm on the road 2-3 days a week and the wife refuses to help keep it stocked.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 30, 2015)

nstueve said:


> If I wanted to use that it would be don't by now. I can't keep it stocked when I'm on the road 2-3 days a week and the wife refuses to help keep it stocked.



She will when she gets cold..LOLOL


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 30, 2015)

Thought someone might enjoy this video. Getting a load of wood reading to deliver tonight to the south side of Des Moines. Did three loads last night. We used to toss it in by hand. This is quicker.


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks like it works pretty well. Although you still have to stack ot once. You're the man. Sure you got enough for the winter? Just say the word, mini GTG! GO Doug


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 30, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> She will when she gets cold..LOLOL


That's how my wife stays motivated at home..... And I shut the lp off to the furnace[emoji6]


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 30, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Looks like it works pretty well. Although you still have to stack ot once. You're the man. Sure you got enough for the winter? Just say the word, mini GTG! GO Doug


Still lots of wood in the pile. Finally got some more empty pallet so I can get to stacking.














Loving this cooler weather!


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 30, 2015)

For sure, for sure


----------



## nstueve (Sep 30, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> She will when she gets cold..LOLOL


The hell you say... My wife would just go turn on the LP furnace. And even if I shut the LP off the wife would turn it back on or hire someone to do so... She has no love for wood heat. I'm thinking that Dahl might be the better choice to sprayfoam and stick in back of garage. 250gal is a lot of capacity to heat the house!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 30, 2015)

Above are the heat controls for the air and jacket temp. I'm thinking I can convert to a central aqua stat somehow...????

It would be an easy sell on wood heat if we had a electric furnace b/c then she would see smaller checks coming from her pocket every month and a warmer house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 30, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I'm thinking that Dahl might be the better choice to sprayfoam and stick in back of garage. 250gal is a lot of capacity to heat the house!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Overkill is under rated.


----------



## BPS (Sep 30, 2015)

Growing up we had the wood furnace or the wood furnace. 

No back up. Mom and sisters didn't like to get cold. They fed the furnace

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 30, 2015)

We had a Does Moines wood furnace big ole thing.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 1, 2015)

BPS said:


> Growing up we had the wood furnace or the wood furnace.
> 
> No back up. Mom and sisters didn't like to get cold. They fed the furnace
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yup, when your options are limited.........it becomes a pretty easy decision!!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 1, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Above are the heat controls for the air and jacket temp. I'm thinking I can convert to a central aqua stat somehow...????
> 
> It would be an easy sell on wood heat if we had a electric furnace b/c then she would see smaller checks coming from her pocket every month and a warmer house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That solenoid for damper has had better days!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> That solenoid for damper has had better days!


yep... it has had better days.

Doug is that how the gasifiers are set up for a damper system or are they set up with a force draft fan?

The biggest problem with this old boiler is that the exhaust is run directly into the burn chamber... IE lots of energy strait out the stack. I am going to try and get some plates fabbed up to put a blocker plate in like the Central boilers. Seems like most designs I have seen are running some sort of indirect exhaust to try and capture as much heat as possible.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 1, 2015)

nstueve said:


> yep... it has had better days.
> 
> Doug is that how the gasifiers are set up for a damper system or are they set up with a force draft fan?
> 
> The biggest problem with this old boiler is that the exhaust is run directly into the burn chamber... IE lots of energy strait out the stack. I am going to try and get some plates fabbed up to put a blocker plate in like the Central boilers. Seems like most designs I have seen are running some sort of indirect exhaust to try and capture as much heat as possible.




To keep it easy NO draft on gasser. My gasser has a fan then three solinoids to direct forced air to three different areas. Primary chamber secondary chamber high and low. Smaller gasification boiler have primary and secondary burn chambers requiring forced air. The exhaust is open but solenoids close off fresh air and turn off the forced air fan.

The secondary chamber, I think of using a leaf blower to burn a pile of logs. It gets really hot once going.

These old boilers just open the inlet fresh air and draft the air.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2015)

Yea I was figuring the 6048 central was a natural draft and not forced. I was actually surprised this old Dahl was set up with a solenoid. I will look at the 6048 and see how it's set up. I have to think that an aquastat would be used. I might have a new solenoid from the extra spare parts around here. I'm just wondering what the parts and wiring look like on a central vs this old Dahl. This Dahl looks like it uses an external heat sensor of some sort to read jacket temp and then relays that to the solenoid to open and close the air damper. Have to believe a aquastat is more accurate way to control air. 

External temp sensor of some sort? And my dad was using a thermostatic switch/button like seen in the back of pic on side of boiler. He was using it to turn on and off the cage fan on that old double 55gal barrel stove I used the first winter we were here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 1, 2015)

That looks like an odd way of controlling boiler temp. A snap disk and stick on temp control.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2015)

Yea I know... Wouldn't know where to get those type of parts anymore. Another good reason to convert to a standard central boiler set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPS (Oct 5, 2015)

Cut a load today on the ground. 

I NEED a cutting table. The charity cut ruined me. Lol








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 5, 2015)

That looks like work right there!


----------



## BPS (Oct 5, 2015)

I've got around 10 to go yet

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 5, 2015)

Did you get your 281/288 going? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPS (Oct 5, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Did you get your 281/288 going?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Haven't done any thing more to it. 
Moved this summer and all the upheaval that goes with that I haven't taken the time. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 6, 2015)

I got the big chain 196 dl sharpened and now have a log to use it on.


----------



## BPS (Oct 6, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> I got the big chain 196 dl sharpened and now have a log to use it on.




We're patiently waiting for pics

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 26, 2015)

It was a busy weekend. Delivered a total 7 loads of split wood Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. People were so happy we received some much appreciated hugs. Still working on the big mountain of wood. Getting light so late in the mornings I started stacking by the headlamp and Toolcat lights. Remember next weekend is end of Day light savings. Fall your clocks back one hour.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 26, 2015)

Good to hear Doug! How many cord have you counted up so far?

DST......bleh.....I'm not ready for what's coming. Too much stuff to do and not enough time!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 26, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Good to hear Doug! How many cord have you counted up so far?
> 
> DST......bleh.....I'm not ready for what's coming. Too much stuff to do and not enough time!


Right there with you. Get the roof on yet?

I'm getting boilers insulated this weekend. Hopefully find the time to hook one up this winter. Seemed like the little boiler did pretty well at the GTG. Going to put the larger diameter and longer piece of stack on it to prevent back draft. I was thinking about putting in a "Y" so I could use the fan attached to the wall for forced draft... That way I would only be using outside air to draft. Less heat loss and if it does back draft through the "Y" it still vents outside. Thoughts?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 26, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Right there with you. Get the roof on yet?
> 
> I'm getting boilers insulated this weekend. Hopefully find the time to hook one up this winter. Seemed like the little boiler did pretty well at the GTG. Going to put the larger diameter and longer piece of stack on it to prevent back draft. I was thinking about putting in a "Y" so I could use the fan attached to the wall for forced draft... That way I would only be using outside air to draft. Less heat loss and if it does back draft through the "Y" it still vents outside. Thoughts?



Not quite. Got half of it on yesterday after I got home from work. I'm hoping to get the other half on when I get home today, and maybe the end pieces and roof cap before tomorrows rain, but will see. I'm plucking away at it though.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 26, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Good to hear Doug! How many cord have you counted up so far?
> 
> DST......bleh.....I'm not ready for what's coming. Too much stuff to do and not enough time!


I lost count at 35. Will need to ask Mrs samtip for a delivery count and then add up the pallets in field. Think we delivered 11 this fall. With the big rounds that I finished splitting total is maybe 65 cord.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 26, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> I lost count at 35. Will need to ask Mrs samtip for a delivery count and then add up the pallets in field. Think we delivered 11 this fall. With the big rounds that I finished splitting total is maybe 65 cord.


Awesome! Hope everyone is able to stay nice and warm this winter...........and use up the wood, so we can cut and split more next year!!


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 3, 2015)

Almost done stacking. I think I see a light at the end of the wood pile.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 5, 2015)

I am in need of a Walbro HDA 199 carb. Not getting any action in the trading post so thought I would try here. Shoot me a PM if you have something.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 5, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> I am in need of a Walbro HDA 199 carb. Not getting any action in the trading post so thought I would try here. Shoot me a PM if you have something.


What saws are they normally found on?
I have some dead projects to investigate.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 5, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> What saws are they normally found on?
> I have some dead projects to investigate.


 
Husqy 357 and 359


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is an email we received from one of our Firewood Helper clients today!

"Thanks again, Marcy. (I’m sorry I didn’t catch your equally kind and generous husband’s name.) I just wanted to tell you again how much I appreciate your great gift of heating wood. I culled out some right-sized sticks and started burning them a couple days ago. Your wood is just the best! Able-bodied friends are organizing to come help me stack the wood better between the pine trees and move some to the house, porch and woodbox faster (I only have the use of one arm) and render too-large sticks into pieces my short, small fireplace box (originally designed to burn coal) can accommodate. What a wealth of wonderful wood to work with! I can’t tell you how grateful I am to you for this boon. Bless you both. You have hearts as warm as my parlor when I’m burning a fire with your excellent wood."

*THANK YOU TO EVERYONE* who helps make this program possible!!! You are all great folks & we appreciate how selflessly you give your time & talents to help others!


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2015)

Makes it all worth it to get a letter of thanks like that!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 14, 2015)

Just awesome to hear!! Thanks Marcy for sharing! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stihlx8 (Nov 14, 2015)

Really cool letter, hard to think there are still people with this kind of need in 2015. Glad to take part.


----------



## dave53223 (Nov 14, 2015)

It is nice we can help people in need.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for passing that letter on, Marcy! Great to hear thankfulness and appreciation....helps to confirm the need for something like this program.
To think that something we all enjoy doing, is helping people like this warms us as well. Blessings to you and Doug for organizing, storing, stacking, delivering and all that both of you do!!!!!


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Nov 16, 2015)

Now if I could just get rid of about 3 trees worth of silver maple logs on the back hill. Probably getting moldy after a year of being there.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Nov 19, 2015)

Another delivery tonight! The family was in awe of how much firewood they got & happy the pieces weren't too big for our elderly client to handle. You Firewood Helpers are the BEST! 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## maulhead (Nov 19, 2015)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Another delivery tonight! The family was in awe of how much firewood they got & happy the pieces weren't too big for our elderly client to handle. You Firewood Helpers are the BEST!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk



That charity cut was the most fun I had this year. Looking forward to next year! Trying to talk my wife in to attending next year.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 19, 2015)

May 14th, 2016 can't get here soon enough!!!

Good to hear Marcy!! The warm and fuzzy feeling of the last Charity cut is still there, and strong! Thanks for the updates!!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Nov 20, 2015)

We delivered a truck load of wood last night & today we got this email:

"I can not find the words to describe how greatful I feel for your generosity! !!!!!!! It took my daughter and 3 grandchildren (fully grown grandchildren) to stack all the wood . I had no idea you would bring so much .!!! May God Bless you and all involved for having such huge hearts !!! You are in my prayers ! I can't thank you enough !! Thank you for the many warm fires to help cut down on my heating bills this winter ."

You ALL are making a difference. Thank you.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Nov 20, 2015)

Makes you feel good on a night like tonight that we all contributed to help someone else out!

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Firewood Helpers.



The last of the wood pile. Still have 25 30 ish stacked loads ready to load. Been delivering average of 4 loads a week.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 26, 2015)

WOW, it's such a little pile now!!

I know you said you quit counting, but any closer guess to how much was processed that one day? Just thinking of the goal to aim for next May 14th. 


Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone else!!


----------



## workshop (Nov 26, 2015)

I think Matt figured about 55 cord of wood.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 2, 2015)

The real question is... Does Doug have enough logs to make 60 cord this year?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> The real question is... Does Doug have enough logs to make 60 cord this year?


I hope so. I'll have my splitter there, and it can chew through some wood in a hurry. Come on May 14th!!


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 2, 2015)

If it keeps raining the logs I have stored will float away. Been to busy and muddy to go count the wood I have stacked. Trying to get a good supply of 10 to 14" logs. But still have plenty of bigger stuff. 

Idea for food. Thinking of smoking a few turkeys on some Traeger grills. But might make everyone sleepy. Plus we tried making Vic's taco soup Wow it is so good.


I did make more room for cutting/parking. I had the trees to the north thinned. Only about 10 of the overgrown oak trees left.


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 2, 2015)

Whats taco soap? Soup maybe. Lol


From the Hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 2, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Whats taco soap? Soup maybe. Lol
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Honestly, I did not catch that. Good eye.


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 2, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Whats taco soap? Soup maybe. Lol
> 
> 
> From the Hills





hoskvarna said:


> Whats taco soap? Soup maybe. Lol
> 
> 
> From the Hills




Taco soup is a creation from Vic Hyman. Marcy got it from him on Facebook. So good! 

Brown the ground beef and onions in a large skillet; drain the excess fat, then transfer the browned beef and onions to a large slow cooker or a stockpot. Add the beans, corn, tomatoes, green chiles, black olives, green olives, taco seasoning, and ranch dressing mix, and cook in a slow cooker on low for 6 to 8 hours or simmer over low heat for about 1 hour in a pot on the stove. To serve, place a few corn chips in each bowl and ladle soup over them. Top with sour cream, cheese, green onions and jalapenos.

Recipe courtesy of Paula Deen

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/taco-soup-recipe.html?oc=linkback


----------



## BPS (Dec 5, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> If it keeps raining the logs I have stored will float away. Been to busy and muddy to go count the wood I have stacked. Trying to get a good supply of 10 to 14" logs. But still have plenty of bigger stuff.
> 
> Idea for food. Thinking of smoking a few turkeys on some Traeger grills. But might make everyone sleepy. Plus we tried making Vic's taco soup Wow it is so good.
> 
> ...




You're making me want to fly in from MT

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 5, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Taco soup is a creation from Vic Hyman. Marcy got it from him on Facebook. So good!
> 
> Brown the ground beef and onions in a large skillet; drain the excess fat, then transfer the browned beef and onions to a large slow cooker or a stockpot. Add the beans, corn, tomatoes, green chiles, black olives, green olives, taco seasoning, and ranch dressing mix, and cook in a slow cooker on low for 6 to 8 hours or simmer over low heat for about 1 hour in a pot on the stove. To serve, place a few corn chips in each bowl and ladle soup over them. Top with sour cream, cheese, green onions and jalapenos.
> 
> ...






just don't let Nate have any and we'll be fine.


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 5, 2015)

Will never end eh Nathan. 


From the Hills


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 5, 2015)

Its waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy too funny to let die. And too many of us have a copy of the picture.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2015)

BPS said:


> You're making me want to fly in from MT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Good food is 1/2 the Iowa GTG, even if it ends up on your pants some times... [emoji3]


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 8, 2015)

I am done picking up the pile. I counted the pile at 49 cord but I could have missed a few.







Delivered a load tonight and last night.

Now to get going on the diesel splitter.






It did not tip over from the beam being so far out and heavy. Yippee. [emoji3]


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 8, 2015)

Grapple loader mounted to it?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 15, 2015)

Providing any major plans hopefull we can make it this spring. We did get a splitter going and still have some additions to do but it's coming together nicely. 
We we decided that a lift wasn't cost effective for use being we have access to a skid loader with a splitter so we built a log ladder to roll them up. We did add extra flat stock in the larger open areas. We are also building a table out the front so the split pieces will hopefully land on it instead of the ground. Honda gx200 with a 16gpm pump. We have a few bugs to work out yet but we can bring it down with us in the spring.


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like you are much further along with your splitter build than I am. Looking forward to see you this spring.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Dec 16, 2015)

This about sums it up. THANK YOU for all you do for Firewood Helper. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Dec 16, 2015)

That's absolutely right Marcy! All of us have super busy lives, but we MAKE time for others! 

God bless you and Doug for going the extra mile! 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> It did not tip over from the beam being so far out and heavy. Yippee. [emoji3]



Just make a bracket on the rear end for some tractor suitcase weights?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Firewood Helpers! The countdown is on til May!

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 1, 2016)

Doug and Marcie Planning on making it.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 7, 2016)

Not to interrupt the charity part of this thread but I know lots of the Iowa guys watch this thread... Do we have a date for spring gtg at Hoskey's? I saw Greenwich might be in late April and I was thinking of saving up for a 17hr road trip...


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 11, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Not to interrupt the charity part of this thread but I know lots of the Iowa guys watch this thread... Do we have a date for spring gtg at Hoskey's? I saw Greenwich might be in late April and I was thinking of saving up for a 17hr road trip...


Normally the last Saturday in April, which would make it the 30th.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 12, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Normally the last Saturday in April, which would make it the 30th.


And there's going to be no rain this year. I already had a talk with Mother Nature........set her straight on that!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 12, 2016)

Thats the plan go with 29th and 30th. Good weather this year!!!!!!!


From the Hills


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 12, 2016)

Did the field/log area get plowed for CRP?


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 12, 2016)

Not yet this spring after gtg


From the Hills


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 12, 2016)

Now that the weather is colder we are getting one call per day for wood. 3 out of 4 are new wood deliveries.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 12, 2016)

I bet nasty temps 


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 12, 2016)

You guys still burning corn in the shop? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 12, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Thats the plan go with 29th and 30th. Good weather this year!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Got it on my Calendar!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 12, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Now that the weather is colder we are getting one call per day for wood. 3 out of 4 are new wood deliveries.


Good thing there's quite a bit to give away. Hope you will have enough for all that call, this winter.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 12, 2016)

Got the Iowa GTG on my Calendar too. Also took the week of the charity cut off. If it gets warm again I can now air condition the garage if needed.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 12, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> You guys still burning corn in the shop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I am. Heats house and shop


From the Hills


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 15, 2016)

Any thoughts on t shirts for this years event? I love the one I have, but would like another.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes we are thinking about doing shirts again.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 18, 2016)

Thinking ahead to t-shirts here...got a friend who can make my idea into a design.

We are probably getting 2 colors this year. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 18, 2016)

Red and black like a J-Red of course........ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 18, 2016)

Husky orange 


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 18, 2016)

Thought you were switching to Dolmars? [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 18, 2016)

Wrong brother, he has 2. 


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 18, 2016)

Sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 18, 2016)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Thinking ahead to t-shirts here...got a friend who can make my idea into a design.
> 
> We are probably getting 2 colors this year. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk



I like neon orange, as it doubles as a safety shirt then as well. I've even go for a bright pink one. Then I'd have a shirt dedicated for October as well. That's just me though.



Oh oh, I think you should keep the shirt design a secret.....if you want to see it, you have to show up.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 18, 2016)

I like the idea of keeping the shirt a secret! 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 18, 2016)

I like surprises 


From the Hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 18, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> Thought you were switching to Dolmars? [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily switching, just got a couple good deals.......and gotta try em out when the chance presents itself.
So far I think the Dolmars are good saws.


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 18, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Not necessarily switching, just got a couple good deals.......and gotta try em out when the chance presents itself.
> So far I think the Dolmars are good saws.


Can't pass up good deals! Happy to hear you like them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 22, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Not necessarily switching, just got a couple good deals.......and gotta try em out when the chance presents itself.
> So far I think the Dolmars are good saws.




Not as good looking as the red and black


----------



## nstueve (Jan 24, 2016)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not as good looking as the red and black


Meh... How about some makita blue and black? Who out there can say they have a shirt this color?


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 24, 2016)

Who would want to! Lol 


From the Hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 24, 2016)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not as good looking as the red and black


That is true, the Jonsereds have to be the nicest looking saws out there, in my opinion.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 24, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Meh... How about some makita blue and black? Who out there can say they have a shirt this color?



I have two but.............................


This is just


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 24, 2016)

It's now officially confirmed we will provide free t-shirts to all our Firewood Helpers! 

We will have two colors available. Those are not decided yet. 

In mid-February we'll start a list of who wants what & sizes.

Doug has made 4 deliveries of firewood this weekend. He says there's about 9 loads of good wood left, and about 4 loads of scraps.

Thanks to all your hard work, we have helped many families this winter.
[emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 24, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Yes we are thinking about doing shirts again.



Saw this and thought of you:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/snw/5368016249.html


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 27, 2016)

Lots of logs coming in. 3 to 4 more loads waiting to get picked up.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 27, 2016)

Hope you got enough for May 14th. 60 cord here we come!!


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 28, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Hope you got enough for May 14th. 60 cord here we come!!




We will have more than enough of logs. Just started getting some very dead Ash without bark. Killed by EAB. Last year you could see the trees loosing leaves. Now some of the trees are dry and dead.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jan 29, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> We will have more than enough of logs. Just started getting some very dead Ash without bark. Killed by EAB. Last year you could see the trees loosing leaves. Now some of the trees are dry and dead.


Then you need some mattresses full of bedbugs, and a mound of old luggage full of hobo spiders for the ultimate pile of insect dread.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 29, 2016)

It is a snow storm coming. Not the end of the world. Lots of calls for wood and they want it now. One guy showed me a forecast for 40 inches. The record for Iowa is 20. I don't think we will get much.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm hoping we don't get much. Anything more than 3" is a pain with the rear 3pt blade on the Kubota


----------



## jetmd (Feb 2, 2016)

Looking forward to this event. You guys put on a first class show!


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 5, 2016)

Scored some big oak off of CL


----------



## stihlx8 (Feb 5, 2016)

Do I see a saw log on the truck?


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 5, 2016)

On the truck is a giant fork or head piece. Very big. Would make a big but odd table. Almost had a double barrel where two pieces grew together but they cut it up. Only 3 ft long now. The three big trunk pieces in the trailer might mill pretty good. Got some nice walnut last weekend. Putting them to the side also.


----------



## stihlx8 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cool love them big logs.


----------



## stihlx8 (Feb 5, 2016)

Will plan on the usual charity cut setup unless you PM me something different.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 5, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> On the truck is a giant fork or head piece. Very big. Would make a big but odd table. Almost had a double barrel where two pieces grew together but they cut it up. Only 3 ft long now. The three big trunk pieces in the trailer might mill pretty good. Got some nice walnut last weekend. Putting them to the side also.





stihlx8 said:


> Cool love them big logs.



Perhaps some big oak slabs could be made and transported back to Chelsea for new work bench material???


Good thing someone spotted those for ya...


----------



## stihlx8 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sure could happen. I know a guy with a sawmill.


----------



## dave53223 (Feb 5, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> Sure could happen. I know a guy with a sawmill.


I know all about drying oak. The last 2 slabs came out perfect.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 7, 2016)

Today there are three wood deliveries being made! So far just in 2016, Firewood Helper has delivered to 19 families. We couldn't do it without all the volunteers each May who give up a weekend to help cut & split wood for others. THANKS!!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 8, 2016)

I've made a form for you to fill out online to receive a FREE 2016 t-shirt for the charity cut in May! 

All you have to do is enter your name, what color shirt you want and your size for EACH person. 

The survey will only sign up one person at a time, so you may have to complete it a couple of times if you're also signing up a spouse or kids. 

The deadline for signing up for shirts is Friday, April 15.

Here's the link:
http://goo.gl/forms/XTWLK5t1np

We're looking forward to seeing everyone in a few months!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Feb 8, 2016)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> I've made a form for you to fill out online to receive a FREE 2016 t-shirt for the charity cut in May!
> 
> All you have to do is enter your name, what color shirt you want and your size for EACH person.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making the form user friendly Marcy! 

Glad you could twist Stu's arm to sponsor the event. Can't wait for the Charity Cut!! It will be here before you know it

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 14, 2016)

Yesterday we delivered our 45th heart warming load of free firewood for the 2015-16 season. A special Valentines Day thank you to all the firewood helpers.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 18, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Yesterday we delivered our 45th heart warming load of free firewood for the 2015-16 season. A special Valentines Day thank you to all the firewood helpers.



You're a good man Doug!!

So when is the date of this Charity cut? Fall of 2016? I was really hoping to make the Spring Iowa GTG again, but tragedy struck the Hoskies.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 18, 2016)

The Charity Cut is May 14, 2016 in Waukee, Ia. I think the Hoskies are still having a GTG the last Saturday in April.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 18, 2016)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> The Charity Cut is May 14, 2016 in Waukee, Ia. I think the Hoskies are still having a GTG the last Saturday in April.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk



Thank you!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 19, 2016)

DexterDay said:


> You're a good man Doug!!
> 
> So when is the date of this Charity cut? Fall of 2016? I was really hoping to make the Spring Iowa GTG again, but tragedy struck the Hoskies.


 Yes Dexter we are still gonna have the gtg. April 29th&30th. May not be as comfy as other yrs but we will deal with it. 


From the Hills


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 19, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes Dexter we are still gonna have the gtg. April 29th&30th. May not be as comfy as other yrs but we will deal with it.
> 
> 
> From the Hills



That is great news! Now to see if I can change my vacation dates!!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 4, 2016)

Bump. Delivery count is now 48 loads of free wood. These loads are equal to two full size pickup loads or three short box truck loads.


Getting more logs hauled in.


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 4, 2016)

Bring on the WOOD!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Mar 4, 2016)

Remember to order your shirt if you are coming to the Charity Cut!

Just follow this link:
http://goo.gl/forms/XTWLK5t1np

THANKS!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 18, 2016)

Another large load of free oak from the country club.


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks like we will a couple of to split.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 20, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Another large load of free oak from the country club.


Let me decode this for others... This means bring your large cc saws!

Hey... CiCi is photo bombing... [emoji2]


----------



## Bodaway (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello all, been lurking and sent a couple private messages.

I'm going to try to make it to the event. I have two graduations that weekend, but might be able to donate a few hours.

I just bought a new saw and it would be a good place to break it in.

I do have some wood that is available when it drys back up and you have time.
John


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 24, 2016)

Remember to fill out the form for free t-shirt

Here's the link:
http://goo.gl/forms/XTWLK5




CECE already has her Firewood Helper shirt. She is part of the delivery crew. She turns 6 years old tomorrow.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 25, 2016)

Bodaway said:


> Hello all, been lurking and sent a couple private messages.
> 
> I'm going to try to make it to the event. I have two graduations that weekend, but might be able to donate a few hours.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the jungle sir!!!!!


----------



## nstueve (Mar 25, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> On the truck is a giant fork or head piece. Very big. Would make a big but odd table. Almost had a double barrel where two pieces grew together but they cut it up. Only 3 ft long now. The three big trunk pieces in the trailer might mill pretty good. Got some nice walnut last weekend. Putting them to the side also.





stihlx8 said:


> Cool love them big logs.



I'll bring some Anchor Seal for the milled log ends. I can at least paint some log ends with one good arm! Or hang out with CeCe...



Bodaway said:


> Hello all, been lurking and sent a couple private messages.
> 
> I'm going to try to make it to the event. I have two graduations that weekend, but might be able to donate a few hours.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the crew!


----------



## Bodaway (Mar 27, 2016)

thanks for the welcomes, sounds like a good cause.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 30, 2016)

Building delivery has been pushed back 2-3 weeks. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. So wont have it up for gtg. Hello Rons garage. 


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 30, 2016)

Whatever works! Maybe it'll be sunny and 70 and won't need cover 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> Whatever works! Maybe it'll be sunny and 70 and won't need cover
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets hope and pray!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 30, 2016)

Unless someone has a circus tent we can use. Lol


From the Hills


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 30, 2016)

We all qualify as a circus.[emoji848]


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 30, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> We all qualify as a circus.[emoji848]


But no tent. Lol


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> Whatever works! Maybe it'll be sunny and 70 and won't need cover
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, there's always redneck ingenuity.


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I got atleast 1 10x20 tent type deal. With drop sides I think.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 30, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> I got atleast 1 10x20 tent type deal. With drop sides I think.


That would work,I think Grimmy has one also.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a 15x15 Coleman canopy, and it only has 1 side to it. Or maybe it's 12x12, I can't remember.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 31, 2016)

bring with please!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 31, 2016)

I have two Coleman canopy if that will help. 10x 10 and a larger one


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 31, 2016)

That would be great Doug ,that way we will have shade on that nice sunshiny day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 31, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> bring with please!


Will do.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Apr 1, 2016)

Just a reminder if you are coming to the Charity Cut on May 13-15, please sign up for a free t-shirt!

Follow this link to sign up: http://goo.gl/forms/XTWLK5t1np

THANKS for all you do!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 7, 2016)

Scored some nice white oak. Saving the small ones for Nates mill.

Only one week to get your t shirt size in.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## svk (Apr 7, 2016)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> View attachment 496818
> View attachment 496819


Nice!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 7, 2016)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> View attachment 496818
> View attachment 496819


SWEET!! Thanks Marcy!!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Apr 15, 2016)

Today is the *LAST DAY* to get your t-shirts ordered for the charity cut on May 14th!!

Follow this link to order: http://goo.gl/forms/XTWLK5t1np

Have a great weekend!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 3, 2016)

Hope you are all getting your chains sharp, splitters ready, and other equipment, as I know I'm ready to roll up my sleeves and tackle Doug's wood pile!! 11 days to go!


----------



## sam-tip (May 3, 2016)

I need to do ALL of the above. This is the most logs I have ever collected. Good logs and more staged at another location.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 3, 2016)

Sure, but what sort of rating and bar length of a chainsaw are most people using? Is everyone doing like 24 inch bar and 90cc and just ripping though them as fast as possible?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 3, 2016)

It's always been a variety of different size saws. You don't need a huge bar......but previous years there has been some huge saw n bar wood. That gets cut up pretty quick. I'd guess 16-20" bar would be optimal. Feel free to run what you bring. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52 (May 4, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Sure, but what sort of rating and bar length of a chainsaw are most people using? Is everyone doing like 24 inch bar and 90cc and just ripping though them as fast as possible?



Most of the work is done with sub 75cc saws with 20" bars. Alex and I did a lot of bucking last year with a 562 and 357 both with 20" bars. It's not a sprint, we'll be doing it all day so plan accordingly. 4 people max are cutting at a time with the bucking trailer setup, that fed enough wood for 5 splitters with 2-3 people crew on each.

There is usually some large chunks that take 36"+ bars. Doug has a couple of big ported saws with big bars that get most of the work done. I'll bring a ported 395 with 37" and 42".


----------



## hoskvarna (May 4, 2016)

Mr Gott would u like me to bring 394 and u bring ur 36" bar to play with it some more?


Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## Mike Gott (May 4, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Mr Gott would u like me to bring 394 and u bring ur 36" bar to play with it some more?
> 
> 
> Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


Certainly! Just make me want me to get my own 394 even more!


----------



## Mike Gott (May 4, 2016)

Will this all be hard wood I assume? Need to know for aggressive I want my chains to be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (May 4, 2016)

I think mostly ash oak maple 


Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 4, 2016)

Can we please start a list of people who will be coming so we can plan for food?

Friday night will be bring your own meat to grill. We'll have some chips & desserts.

Saturday morning will be egg casserole, bacon & muffins.

Saturday lunch will be ham balls, meat balls, cheesy potatoes, potato salad, macaroni salad, biscuits and desserts.

Saturday night will be leftovers and chicken & maybe pizza from Pizza Ranch.

10 more days!!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 4, 2016)

2016 Charity Cut attendees 

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2


----------



## srcarr52 (May 4, 2016)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) srcarr52
4) AEMetalWerks


----------



## Mike Gott (May 4, 2016)

srcarr52 said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodburner2
> 3) srcarr52
> 4) AEMetalWerks


5) Mike Gott


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2016)

Some pictures. Mostly Ash, big bur oaks. Mulberry cherry and elm.

pile 4 is on left then two rows of pile 3 Then on right started wider pile.













On right is pile 1





pile 1





Pile 1






Pile 1


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2016)

Pile 2 two rows







shorter stuff







Pile 3 longer straight logs





Pile 4

Yes one chain and one 3 ft bolt.








back side of 4


----------



## hoskvarna (May 4, 2016)

Mark and Kamryn, Keaten has drivers ed class, if you miss 1 class no pass. 


Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2016)

Really Big stuff


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 4, 2016)

Combined the list

2016 Charity Cut attendees

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) srcarr52
4) AEMetalWerks
5) Mike Gott
6) Mark and Kamryn


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 4, 2016)

WOW, that's a lot of wood there Doug!! Are you sure the elevator will go high enough to put that all into 1 pile?


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2016)

Google maps is almost current.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 4, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> WOW, that's a lot of wood there Doug!! Are you sure the elevator will go high enough to put that all into 1 pile?


 
Might have move it with all that!!!!


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> WOW, that's a lot of wood there Doug!! Are you sure the elevator will go high enough to put that all into 1 pile?



I bet we will find out! Never took the conveyor to the max height. Keep it low so it will not blow over in the wind. If not just move it a few feet to the side and keep adding to the side of the mountain.


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2016)

I looked up the specs for the Rapat conveyor. It is 70 ft long and will raise to 40 degree angle. At max the pile can go up to 44'- 5" high. Almost twice the size as last year. My house is 29 ft to the chimney for comparison. The Genie lift will only go to 34ft high.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 4, 2016)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) srcarr52
4) AEMetalWerks
5) Mike Gott
6) Mark and Kamryn
7)Kenneth and Winston Miller


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 4, 2016)

Put me on that list, unfortunately I won't be able to make it till after lunch. My oldest daughter has a track meet. Luckily we are only an hour away. 

Hopefully I can swing up Friday night and grill out with everyone 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (May 4, 2016)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Put me on that list, unfortunately I won't be able to make it till after lunch. My oldest daughter has a track meet. Luckily we are only an hour away.
> 
> Hopefully I can swing up Friday night and grill out with everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk




Will put you down for afternoon shift. I think last year we worked until 9 PM. I know it was getting dark when I called it quits.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 4, 2016)

Thanks Doug, I'll see if I can bring my father along to help pick up the slack. Seems that Marcy's lunch always tends to slow us down in the afternoon!

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 4, 2016)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Put me on that list, unfortunately I won't be able to make it till after lunch. My oldest daughter has a track meet. Luckily we are only an hour away.
> 
> Hopefully I can swing up Friday night and grill out with everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


You can copy, paste and add your name you know. 

Like usual though, I'll pick up your slack! 

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) srcarr52
4) AEMetalWerks
5) Mike Gott
6) Mark and Kamryn
7)Kenneth and Winston Miller
8)Time's Standing Stihl


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 4, 2016)

I'll probably be by. Can't find an address though. Should I just ask the waukee locals where the monstrous pile of wood is?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 4, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> I'll probably be by. Can't find an address though. Should I just ask the waukee locals where the monstrous pile of wood is?


Here's the address:

3340 Ashworth Rd
Waukee, Iowa


----------



## BPS (May 4, 2016)

Holy cow thats a lot of wood.

I'm gonna miss ya'll this year. 
I moved last summer, too far to drive. Too expensive to fly. 

Have fun.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 4, 2016)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) srcarr52
4) AEMetalWerks
5) Mike Gott
6) Mark and Kamryn
7)Kenneth and Winston Miller
8)Time's Standing Stihl
9)Homelite410


----------



## dave53223 (May 4, 2016)

Homelite410 said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodburner2
> 3) srcarr52
> 4) AEMetalWerks
> ...


10)dave53223


----------



## nstueve (May 4, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> Will this all be hard wood I assume? Need to know for aggressive I want my chains to be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.030 raker depth is optimal


----------



## nstueve (May 4, 2016)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Put me on that list, unfortunately I won't be able to make it till after lunch. My oldest daughter has a track meet. Luckily we are only an hour away.
> 
> Hopefully I can swing up Friday night and grill out with everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Pick me up in route Friday night?


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 4, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Pick me up in route Friday night?


Did you ask Red if it was ok? Don't want my buddy mad at me.....again

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (May 4, 2016)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) srcarr52
4) AEMetalWerks
5) Mike Gott
6) Mark and Kamryn
7)Kenneth and Winston Miller
8)Time's Standing Stihl
9)Homelite410
10) Dave53223
11) nstueve + red [emoji84]


----------



## Ronaldo (May 5, 2016)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) srcarr52
4) AEMetalWerks
5) Mike Gott
6) Mark and Kamryn
7)Kenneth and Winston Miller
8)Time's Standing Stihl
9)Homelite410
10) Dave53223
11) nstueve + red




12) Ron and Jess (hopefully)


----------



## sam-tip (May 6, 2016)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) srcarr52
4) AEMetalWerks
5) Mike Gott
6) Mark and Kamryn
7)Kenneth and Winston Miller
8)Time's Standing Stihl
9)Homelite410
10) Dave53223
11) nstueve + red





12) Ron and Jess (hopefully)
13)Sam-tip Mrs sam-tip + Alice then CeCe
14)Stu and Christina Buse (xtreme tree)
15)Matt and Hillary Vrieze (xtreme tree)
16)Kim Dreher (Valley Disaster Relief) Cat track skidsteer
17) Keith Lord (Valley Disaster Relief)
18)Brody Mitchel (facebook)
19)Bodaway (John)

also have
Chet and Brenda (t-shirt list)
Nate and little Nate (t-shirt list)

Shirts came in yesterday.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 6, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodburner2
> 3) srcarr52
> 4) AEMetalWerks
> ...


----------



## sam-tip (May 7, 2016)

Second big load of limb wood today.


----------



## Philbert (May 8, 2016)

Them's BIG 'limbs'!

Philbert


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone! We're looking forward to seeing a lot of you next weekend.

Just a reminder that we will have a liability waiver EVERYONE needs to sign before playing with saws! 

And please make sure you wear appropriate Personal Protective Equipment to keep yourself and others safe. 

It's going to be a great weekend & we really appreciate everyone's help in making this a success!


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 8, 2016)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Hi Everyone! We're looking forward to seeing a lot of you next weekend.
> 
> Just a reminder that we will have a liability waiver EVERYONE needs to sign before playing with saws!
> 
> ...



You can always use this as a crib sheet if you haven't made up the waiver yet.


----------



## nstueve (May 9, 2016)

How is the Splitter coming Doug???


----------



## sam-tip (May 9, 2016)

nstueve said:


> How is the Splitter coming Doug???


Last of the parts should be here we'd afternoon.


----------



## sam-tip (May 9, 2016)

The part I am waiting on is a manifold for 12 return lines. Did not want a gang of black pipe fittings for all the return lines before the filters. Thought a manifold would look much better. I am not a fan of using black pipe for hydraulic fittings. It would work for the pressure of the return lines but I don't like it.


----------



## nstueve (May 10, 2016)

So how do you drive this thing?? I see a steering wheel but no chair...???


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 10, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> The part I am waiting on is a manifold for 12 return lines. Did not want a gang of black pipe fittings for all the return lines before the filters. Thought a manifold would look much better. I am not a fan of using black pipe for hydraulic fittings. It would work for the pressure of the return lines but I don't like it.


Holy hoses and returns!! 12 return lines!! Geesh!! Ok, so I have to ask, what are you going to do to it to make sure it's over kill? You know, cause over kill is under rated........and the new norm! 

Can't wait to see it in action!! Keep up the good wood Doug!


Oh, 5 days and counting!! WEWT!


----------



## sam-tip (May 10, 2016)

Waiting to mount chair till hoses are done. Same with umbrella holder. Already has cup holder.


----------



## nstueve (May 10, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Waiting to mount chair till hoses are done. Same with umbrella holder. Already has cup holder.


crucial to protect a good cup of tea...


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 10, 2016)

You need some stabilizer legs too, at least six of em, everything has those on em now. 




And then of course, a bigger reserve tank to hold the extra fluid for the rams. Maybe even a fan cooled radiator. 
http://www.highlinemfg.com/Portals/...t box99c1fbc4-058e-4e80-9e47-729d915989a7.jpg

Oh yes, and powder coat everything! I know it's a disaster if the monkey who does it powder coats the fittings, the rams, radiator, safety sensors, or a bunch of other stuff, but it looks really cool! Why powder coat everything AFTER the sensitive pieces are assembled? Well that would make too much sense, besides, might scratch the powder coat while assembling things. 

Then what else, oh yeah, rubber overcoating/overmoldings. Sure you can use the paint/dip on stuff, or you can get fancy.
http://www.plastidip.com/
http://www.mnrubber.com/Design_Guide/2-13.html

Hmm, what else? Low profile tires? Spinners? La Cucaracha horns? Backup beeper? LED taillights/signal lights.....


----------



## Woodburner2 (May 10, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> You need some stabilizer legs too, at least six of em, everything has those on em now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are giving Doug more ideas!! [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (May 10, 2016)

Got one stabilizer leg.







Powered coat would show the imperfections. Went with epoxy paint.


----------



## Bodaway (May 11, 2016)

Looks like a busy Saturday!


----------



## nstueve (May 12, 2016)

I'll be over later today to run through the big conveyor's motor and check out the log deck.

1) Grimmy
2) Woodburner2
3) srcarr52
4) AEMetalWerks
5) Mike Gott
6) Mark and Kamryn
7)Kenneth and Winston Miller
8)Time's Standing Stihl
9)Homelite410
10) Dave53223
11) nstueve + red




12) Ron and Jess (hopefully)
13)Sam-tip Mrs sam-tip + Alice then CeCe
14)Stu and Christina Buse (xtreme tree)
15)Matt and Hillary Vrieze (xtreme tree)
16)Kim Dreher (Valley Disaster Relief) Cat track skidsteer
17) Keith Lord (Valley Disaster Relief)
18)Brody Mitchel (facebook)
19)Bodaway (John)

also have
Chet and Brenda (t-shirt list)
Nate and little Nate (t-shirt list)


----------



## hoskvarna (May 12, 2016)

Don't know what that empty post was. I'm #6 so take 20 off 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## nstueve (May 12, 2016)

Yum, warm PB cookies strait from Marcy's oven. 




And I guess the big conveyor motor is ready to go to.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 12, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Yum, warm PB cookies strait from Marcy's oven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay away from the PB cookies!! They need to sit for 24 hours, before consuming. Nate, you defiantly need to stay away from the chili. We don't need another swamp ass pic again this year.

Besides you'll eat them all, cause they are that good!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svk (May 12, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Stay away from the PB cookies!! They need to sit for 24 hours, before consuming.
> 
> Besides you'll eat them all, cause they are that good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


PB cookies are never allowed to last past sundown!!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 12, 2016)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


DIBS!!! ON ALL OF THEM!! HAHAHA HAHA


They look so yummy Marcy!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svk (May 12, 2016)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


In the car, heading your way right now!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 12, 2016)

svk said:


> In the car, heading your way right now!


Back off, they're all spoke for!

I called the state patrol and told them to not allow anyone from Minnesota in Iowa for the next 48 hours. I think that's where you're from. Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svk (May 12, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Back off, they're all spoke for!
> 
> I called the state patrol and told them to not allow anyone from Minnesota in Iowa for the next 48 hours. I think that's where you're from. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


I'll swing through oly's place and take his truck.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 12, 2016)

Doug, 

Friendly reminder to charge up your go pro batteries and empty the flash card. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (May 12, 2016)

I didn't think they could get any better but warm from the oven they are superb!

Pssh... Eric I'm sorry to say but I'll be back at Doug's tomorrow helping set up b4 you get there... Hmmm how many cookies can Nathan eat before Eric arrives???? [emoji14]

Thanks for the early snackies Marcy!


----------



## BPS (May 12, 2016)

Ya'll are killing me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 13, 2016)

> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodburner2
> 3) srcarr52
> 4) AEMetalWerks
> ...



May have to let the electricians in to burn down the buildings on Sat, will see how it goes.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 13, 2016)

On the way! 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Ronaldo (May 13, 2016)

Still at work. Raining too much to set anything up? 

In The Hills


----------



## sam-tip (May 13, 2016)

Got the splitter running again then blew the oil filter off. Now bypassed the filter. Few mods to think about.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (May 14, 2016)

Hope you all are blessed with a safe and productive day filled with good conversation and fond memories.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 14, 2016)

Arg! It burns it burns! Horrible horrible daylight! I'm all red now! Turns out it wasn't the belt drive smoking, it was my skin catching fire! 
Interestingly enough, I think I saw just about every kind of critter infested wood possible in this region.  And a huge chunk of rebar embedded inside of a log. That one would've hurt if someone hit it. 84 teeth on your chainsaw? Oh no, try zero. 

Another day of fun and adventure around a bunch of lunatics with chainsaws.  Now to chase down another batch of pain meds with some beer and sleep for 12 hours.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 14, 2016)

Obligatory group picture required iffin. It ain't too late!


----------



## svk (May 14, 2016)

Awesome work folks!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 14, 2016)

Today's progress! Whew! What a work out, both my body and the equipment.

Big thanks to Doug and Marcy for their hospitality, the food, and the abundance of peanut butter cookies!!

Another shout out to Stu for the awesome shirts!

I know there's more that I didn't see, the cook helpers, big thank you for preparing breakfast and lunch and dinner.

Cece, you got a pile to stack and deliver now!!  





Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (May 14, 2016)

My someone was photogenic today [emoji15][emoji15]








I think you know who is responsible for this!


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Woodburner2 (May 14, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> My someone was photogenic today [emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go kiddo....you caught the essence of Eric.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 14, 2016)

Ahhhh hell NO!! Someone's lucky I'm too tired to do anything, but wait till I find out how to use photoshop!!

I had this feeling last night she was taking pics of me........or looking at Google stars.

Oh its on now!! Tomorrow.....or Monday.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 15, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> My someone was photogenic today [emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That there is funny


----------



## Ronaldo (May 15, 2016)

Big thanks to Doug and Marcy. Great food and hospitality. Thanks for all you do for your community!


----------



## srcarr52 (May 15, 2016)

I think I have a peanut butter cookie hangover.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 15, 2016)

Or withdrawl


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## hoskvarna (May 15, 2016)

How are u this mornin Kenneth?


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 15, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> How are u this mornin Kenneth?
> 
> 
> Sent from hoskvarna hills



A little sore.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 15, 2016)

More of what was said above. Should make for some warm folks this winter. I was quite suprised I could actually move this morning. Great job all everyone!


----------



## BPS (May 15, 2016)

Where's all the pics for the poor saps that couldn't make it? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 15, 2016)

Rookies....





Quite the pile, but I think it's a couple cord short of last year





Thanks again to Doug and Marcy! Had a great time as always, wish I could've made it all day! 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 15, 2016)

Roughly 18-22 Million BTUs per cord, and one huge pile. That's just crazy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 15, 2016)

Great pictures Clint.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 15, 2016)

Some I took


















Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 15, 2016)

Thank you to everyone helped yesterday. Your hard work will help many families this winter.


----------



## sam-tip (May 15, 2016)

Have not measure with a tape measure yet. Good way to tell the trees are getting bigger.


----------



## Bodaway (May 15, 2016)

I had a great time, wish I could have made it Friday evening. I would have liked to spent some more time talking saws.

Boy if I had known I was going to life the chunks that I spilt with the Bobcat I would have split them smaller.

Let me know if you need a hand delivering this winter, I'm just around the corner.

Thanks for the hospitality.
John


----------



## sam-tip (May 15, 2016)

Estimated 20 cord. Not as tall as last spring. 10 ft shorter. Still lots of wood.

Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Hinerman (May 15, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Today's progress! Whew! What a work out, both my body and the equipment.




How did your splitter do? Did you use the 4-way all day? Looks like a lot of good wood for the 4-way.


----------



## sam-tip (May 15, 2016)

The splitter did good on Saturday. Needs some tweaking. Thursday I realized the drive shaft was wrong size and could not find one. Stihlx8 found the correct size yoke and installed it. Friday the oil filter blew a gasket and the filter would not spin off. To much of a surge from the dump valve. Bypassed the filter since the splitter had two filters. Saturday started easier. I challenged the spiltter till it wouldn't split some giant pieces. Turned up the relief pressure from the stock 2000 psi and it started eating the giant pieces. Four way worked great. The beam will flex when cutting wood sideways.

Winch needs a close center valve body not open center.
I slowed down the return stroke with a adjustable flow divider. The divider will be removed and moved to the jack, boom and winch.
The ground speed is to fast. The jack and lift arm are to fast. The winch is also to fast. 
One of the drive wheels is needing new seals. It leaks.

So some new plumbing to slow a few things down. Plus some more counter weight in the back or a wheelie wheel. Used about 7 gallons of diesel for the hard day of splitting.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 15, 2016)

Doug Tim The Tool Man would be proud of your splitter.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 15, 2016)

Overkill is underrated=Doug. This thing is unbelievable in person. A whole lotta work there. Congrats Doug you now have the most awesome splitter known to mankind.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 16, 2016)

Marcie the cookies were big hit at home. Best they ever ate. They said I could come next time of I bring home cookies


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 16, 2016)

I almost hate to ask but... With all those trees being split up, and the creepers and crawlers displaced in the process, aren't they just going to swarm every tree in their neighborhood? I'm sure the local birds probably gained about 150 pounds from the ones they caught, but there's always a few that get away.


----------



## BPS (May 17, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> The splitter did good on Saturday. Needs some tweaking. Thursday I realized the drive shaft was wrong size and could not find one. Stihlx8 found the correct size yoke and installed it. Friday the oil filter blew a gasket and the filter would not spin off. To much of a surge from the dump valve. Bypassed the filter since the splitter had two filters. Saturday started easier. I challenged the spiltter till it wouldn't split some giant pieces. Turned up the relief pressure from the stock 2000 psi and it started eating the giant pieces. Four way worked great. The beam will flex when cutting wood sideways.
> 
> Winch needs a close center valve body not open center.
> I slowed down the return stroke with a adjustable flow divider. The divider will be removed and moved to the jack, boom and winch.
> ...




Is there good video of this manly splitter in action? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (May 17, 2016)

Did someone leave forget a gas can? 2.5 gallon no spill.


----------



## sam-tip (May 17, 2016)

BPS said:


> Is there good video of this manly splitter in action?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



This is what I have. 





Thought I was taking video but wasn't. You can hear Mrs Sam-tip saying "now you are".


----------



## nstueve (May 17, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Did someone leave forget a gas can? 2.5 gallon no spill.


Mine, I'll trade you for one of these if I can find one in the bone yard and you want it..???


----------



## svk (May 17, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> This is what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing is awesome. 

Cool to hear all of the saws running, sounds like a bee hive!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 17, 2016)

So I been playing with some new software, and still figuring out setting on my GoPro, but I did manage to capture most of the days progress, in time lapse. Started out right away in the morning for a couple hours, then my battery ran out. It picked back up in the afternoon, where there was about 4 hours worth of footage captured in timelapse. Enjoy! It looks better if you go full screen and watch it in 1080p. I might upload a 4k one, if Youtube will let me upload 7+GB file!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 4, 2016)

*Magazine Article on Other 'Wood Bank' Programs*

Interesting, 6 page article in the current TCIA magazine on firewood assistance programs:
http://tcia.org/digital_magazine/tci-magazine/2016/06/index.html#?page=26

They use the term _'wood bank'_ and reference a map of 65 programs around the US:
http://www.woodbank.org/wood-banks-directory-map/

Could be of interest to A.S. members who want to participate in one of these programs, but do not live close to one of the ones in the active threads on the forum.

Philbert


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice article. Some of the wood programs are processing lots of wood. 500 cord was the largest. Wow. They must use a firewood processor.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 5, 2016)

Might need to have a conference for all these groups to get together and learn/share best practices. Might need to hold it in Iowa? Say, next May?

Philbert


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 5, 2016)

Might want to start smaller, say a Facebook group, and then try and bug some of the organizers of those groups to join it, share ideas, horror stories, whatever..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 5, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/FirewoodHelper/?pnref=story


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 5, 2016)

Something more generic if you're trying to get 100-200 groups together. Firewood Cutting Charities Groups of North America, or something.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 11, 2016)

My birthday cake.








Hand carved cake topper


----------



## stihlx8 (Jun 11, 2016)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 11, 2016)

Someone has a great imagination!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 11, 2016)

Thats quite the cake!!
Good idea. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 12, 2016)

I am both intrigued, and deeply disturbed. 

They couldn't find orange frosting for the chainsaw? Come on, that's one of the easiest color mixes out there. You know, worst case, Makita blue, which would be 1 blue 1 green.





But not Mac Yellow, because that'd be just freaky.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jun 13, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> I am both intrigued, and deeply disturbed. [emoji14]
> 
> They couldn't find orange frosting for the chainsaw? Come on, that's one of the easiest color mixes out there. You know, worst case, Makita blue, which would be 1 blue 1 green.
> 
> ...


The chainsaw is carved out of wood. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 23, 2016)

Bump. I am having a firewood processor coming in on Oct 15th 2016. He can only do 20" and smaller wood. Plus I think the processor needs to be 6 ft or longer. The processor wood is for myself and the extreme tree guys but there is plenty of wood to add to the charity cut pile. The short logs under 6 ft long and lots just over 20 inches. The cook has other plans that day so we are on our own. I will order donuts for the morning and pizza and chicken for lunch.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 23, 2016)

Subbed!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 23, 2016)

Marcy just scheduled our fourth wood delivery for the fall. 

Thank you for all the hard work.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 5, 2016)

Got about 14 cord of straight logs ready for the processor. 4 rows of logs staged on the cement. Marcy just scheduled our 8th Firewood Helper delivery. Is it going to get cold soon? Seems like a lot of activity early in the year.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 9, 2016)

Email, text or PM me if you think you might be coming to hangout. If you have not already. Processor will be here to setup at 7 am. Then see how much room we have after he is setup. Forecast is 9 mph winds from the west. Cloudy and high of 72. Finished up 4 cord of white oak yesterday and realized I will need to pickup a few case of water and more coffee. 

Have a great week
Doug


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 9, 2016)

That looks like a pretty epic pile of wood. I'm thinking you're gonna be getting some, what they call 2nd/3rd hay season fade. Always lots of people around for the first cut, 8 people, 500-600 bales, no problem. 2nd cutting, 700-800 bales, you have to bribe people actual money to show up, and maybe get 6 people. 3rd cutting, maybe its time to invite over poor relations that you hate and never wanna see again, because none of the people from the first two cuts are answering their phones.


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 9, 2016)

I sure would like to come and help but I'm in the middle of harvest, no time for me to do anything else right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 10, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Email, text or PM me if you think you might be coming to hangout. If you have not already. Processor will be here to setup at 7 am. Then see how much room we have after he is setup. Forecast is 9 mph winds from the west. Cloudy and high of 72. Finished up 4 cord of white oak yesterday and realized I will need to pickup a few case of water and more coffee.
> 
> Have a great week
> Doug


Those trees must pay!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Some pics from today 















Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2016)

More


















Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## svk (Oct 15, 2016)

Great work!


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 5, 2016)

The new 82" rock bucket is working great to fill the truck for deliveries. Done stacking wood. Wonder how it works at picking up cookies after a gtg. Have not had any wood stuck in tines yet. Fines just fall out the bottom.


----------



## kyle1! (Dec 5, 2016)

Will this processor make the GTG obsolete?  I have failed to make one even though I live close.


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 23, 2016)

Out of charity cut wood. Will make the last delivery on Dec 24th. Delivered 55 big truck loads of wood in 2016.

Thanks to all the firewood helpers for your efforts. You have helped keep a lot of people warm.

PS glad to be done delivering wood.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 23, 2016)

WOW, I didn't know you were delivering already. Hope there was enough to go around. Just have to cut and split more!! 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 23, 2016)

We were getting calls for wood in August but didn't start delivering till October/November when I was done with tree planting/moving.

FYI I have to many trees to move/sell in May. So no GTG in May. Tried moving trees in June but June was to hot and had to many trees die from transplanting.


----------



## stihlx8 (Dec 23, 2016)

That's a lot of time effort and money helping people stay warm for the winter. Thank you for your commitment to helping people out Doug and Marcie.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> We were getting calls for wood in August but didn't start delivering till October/November when I was done with tree planting/moving.
> 
> FYI I have to many trees to move/sell in May. So no GTG in May. Tried moving trees in June but June was to hot and had to many trees die from transplanting.


March gtg charity cut?


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 30, 2016)

Already have spring plans in March. Back to Nashville.


----------



## wendell (Mar 29, 2017)

Bump?


----------

